# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 7/14................. .............. ............by Lorelai

## Lorelai

_Dobrodosle_ na novo odbrojavanje! Zelim vam svima puno srece i veselih tema nadalje te da mi se sto prije pridruzite na trbusastom podforumu. I kako se to popularno kaze posipam vas prekrasnom trudnickom prasinom  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam *lorelai*,i na mrvuški i na srčeku i na novom Odbrojavanju!
 :worldcup:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      08.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :fige: 
*

techna  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  49 dc 
kadulja  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  48 dc 
lorelai  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  43 dc +
aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  42 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :Storma s bičem:  *


šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc*

----------


## Sandra1971

Lorelai čestitam ti od srca!!!! I želim ti dosadnu školsku trudnoću! Ostalima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

:Bouncing: još jednom čestitam na srčeku,novom odbrojavanju,i nek dalje bude sve kako i treba biti-dosadno,školski i do samog kraja -savršeno!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

cestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kudri

čestitam trudnici! meni sutra pišite 2dc

----------


## <mišica>

Čestitam  :Smile: 
i ja ću vam se pridružiti u odbrojavanju samo kad vidim koji klinac se dolje događa...

----------


## nivesa

Konacno!!! Cestitam draga od srca i zelim ti skolsku dosadnu t! Bas mi je drago da se mozemo sa tobom veselit i nadat da cemo uskoro imat jos koji + sa ♥!

----------


## Šiškica

lorelai čestitam na bebici  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!
*
Lorelai,* još jednom čestitam!

Moja BT je nešto pala, no nadam se da to ne smeta, nije strašno... :Confused:  (kad sam tako hlaaaaaaadnaaaaa, tko bi rekao....inače sam strijalac i zbog toga svi misle da sam vatrena :Laughing: )

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kava je skuhana komadi!

Našoj novoj trudnici još jednom čestitke!

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      09.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :fige: 
*

kadulja  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  49 dc 
aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  43 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :Storma s bičem:  *


šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro!
*kudri*,pusu šaljem..  :Love: 
*<mišica>*,mjesto na listi te čeka,mada ti ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ipak seliš odma na trudnički pdf.
*Srećo*,ma to ti je savršeni implantacijski pad temp.,vidi ga samo..baš kako treba!

Danas ja častim,i kavicom i nečim kratkim a oštrim!
Ima i parfe torte,a uskoro bude i toplih kroasana... :Coffee:  :mama:  :njam:  :pivo:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Lorelai-  čestitke! !!!!! Uživajte! !!

Zuzy,vrijedna si!!! Kroasan bi mi baš pasao sada! Ali me čeka spremanje!

Meni skočila tempica ali ja sam sigurna da nije bila O jučer-  LH mi je bio bijed a nisam imala ovulacijske bolove. Prije bi rekla da je danas! Hmm budem vidjela kako se razvija tempica slijedećih dana!

----------


## <mišica>

jutro curke
ja sam sad skroz zbunjena, jučer i prekjučer sam imala bjelanjak iscjedak i to pošten, sad ne znam jel to možda ovulacija ohoho zakasnila ili je nekaj treće...
jel se može na vaginalnom uzv to vidjeti?

----------


## nivesa

Mišica koji ti je dc

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>* ,ako nisi na duphićima možda ti se ovaj ciklus prodižil malko...pa je sad fakat bila O.
Ginić može vidjeti žuto tijelo na ultrazvuku i tako potvrditi da je bila ovulacija. Kad ideš?

----------


## <mišica>

ako se produžio nije baš malko, danas mi je 42 dc... u srijedu popodne idem kod dr

----------


## Sandra1971

Žužy draga - sretan ti rođendan!!! Neka ti se ostvare sve želje!  :Smile:  i sljedeći rođendan da provedeš sa svojom bebicom!

----------


## Sreća_83

*Žužić*, sretan roćkas!!!! :pivo:  :alexis: 

Želim ti sve najbolje, najljepše... uspjeh, zdravlje, sreću, novac, BEBU! :mama:

----------


## <mišica>

*žužy* sretan rođendan  :Smile: 
nek ti se ostvari sve što si sama želiš i još malo više  :Wink:

----------


## Lorelai

Zuzy, sretan ti rockas!! Neka ti je danas sve naj naj a i da ti se sve zeljice ispune u ovoj godini!!

----------


## žužy

Fala vam ženice...  :Heart:   :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Žuži sretan rođendan sa malim zakašnjenjem!

Kafesita kuhana!

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      10.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :kokice: 
*

aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  44 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :alexis:  *


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## žužy

Ola chicas!

*Šiškice*,sretno u ljubičicama!

*MAMI*,fala  :Kiss: 

Odbrojavalice,s 50-im dc se briše s liste..nadam se da se uskoro javite,da se natrag družimo!!

Uživajte u lijepoj i sunčanoj nedjelji!  :mama:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kava je kuhana, ja svoju pijem i krećem put Zagreba.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      11.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :kokice: 
*

aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  45 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :alexis:  *


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc*

----------


## žužy

Hej *MAMI*,prestigla si me s kavicom..fala,paše!
Gotov odmor  :Sad: ,sretan put nazad.

Mene glava boli evo treči dan laganini..a temp. mi je u banani totalnoj. Osječam se ko da budem sutra mengu dobila  :Nope:

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Ema je bubana... želi vam nešto napisati pa evo:

oit9oi0i805i06ioi90ug8rtub5897i9789z84764564čzik.  ćulćččklkčhlčop8lop7t,8',o'0'čporupopiop7o8  tp7opotpo'0''''

 :voodoo:  :balon:  :štrika:  :kokice:  :ulje: 

Križa me i dalje boleee....

BT je skočila! Graf stvarno lijepo izgleda.........

----------


## žužy

*Srećo*,graf ti je mrak!  :fige: 
Pusa bubanoj raspisanoj Emi,nadam se da nije ništa strašno!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

:Bye:  evo da vas pozdraivm, ja se vratila sa kratkog ali vrlo slatkog odmora i sad se bacamo u akciju

----------


## tigrić

ohoho, novo odbrojavanje! čestitam Lorelai, uživaj u trudnoći!!
pozdrav i ostalim trudilicama!!

----------


## Sreća_83

*Žužy,* hvala ti! Baš si  :Heart:  Jel ima veze to što je BT skočila jer sam noćas spavala čak 9 sati, a noć prije samo 5,5 sati?

----------


## žužy

*Srećo*,ne bih rekla..jučer ti se krenula penjati,a ako i sutra nastavi tako-to je dobro  :Smile: 
Jao kako je vruće...  :drek:

----------


## <mišica>

hej curke
dajte mi recite kak mjerite BT, kakvim toplomjerom?

----------


## žužy

Običnim "živinom" toplomjerom.
*<mišica>* ,kak je? Očeš te stavim na listu sutra?

----------


## <mišica>

a nemam pojma, 44 dc mi je, kasni cca 10dana, svi testovi su negativni...

----------


## <mišica>

do kojeg dana se odbrojava a od kojeg se (ne)čeka?

----------


## žužy

A odbrojavaš stalno  :Smile: ...s prvim danom menge kreneš s dna liste i s 25. danom prelaziš gore u (ne)čekalice.
Gore si do 50.dc i onda se brišeš s liste jer..ili si trudna ili se radi o nekom hormonalnom poremečaju a onda treba terapija vjerojatno...i nema smisla da se drži gore u nedogled.
Očeš pričekati srijedu da vidiš na čemu si?
 :fige:  da nije ništa strašno.

----------


## <mišica>

taman sam htjela reći da pričekamo srijedu... iskreno, s obzirom da bi već valjda test pokazao plusić, nadam se da je samo jaaaako zakašnjela ovulacija i da će tek biti odbrojavanje
baš sam se poveselila kak su mi se ciklusi unormalili

----------


## MAMI 2

Hej komadi moji, stigla ja kući!
Bilo je super samo da je malo duže trajalo.

----------


## bubicazubica

žužy-happy happy b day u malom zakašnjenju...i nek ti ova godina bude u svemu najbolja,sa svim ispunjenim željama!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Kavica je poslužena, baš ste prave spavalice.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      12.08.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :psiholog: *

aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  46 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :utezi:  *


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,sretno nam stigla!
*bubicezubice*,tnx  :Kiss: 

A ja se pretvaram u vampiricu...hladna sam da bolje nemrem biti valjda...ne kužim.
Mislim da mi se strgal ili toplomjer ili krv  :Laughing:

----------


## <mišica>

jutro curke  :Smile: 
dosadno mi je pa da vidim jel ima koga...

----------


## žužy

Ma sve su na moru izgleda i pozabile na mengu  :Laughing: 
Ja idem sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## <mišica>

blago njima...
da barem sve zaboravimo na mengu barem idućih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Eh...
Sve si mislim da je se bum riješila tek u menopauzi,prije ne..  :Undecided:   :kettlebell:

----------


## <mišica>

joj nadam se da to ne bude tak skoro  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica_85

Curke, pozdrav svima! :Smile: 
Čitam Vas i znam što se zbiva  :Smile:  i vesele me lijepe vijesti!  :grouphug: 
Palo mi je na pamet da vas pitam, jer mi taj dio priče još nije najjasniji. :D Jeste li vi pobornice sexa svaki dan u vrijeme plodnih dana ili svaki drugi, kako obično piše u "literaturi"?  :Smile: 
Hvala unaprijed!  :Smile: ))

----------


## nivesa

Svaki drugi dan

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!
*
Ženica*, ja isto zagovaram svaki drugi dan, kao literatura i moja gin. Ali..... kad vidim plodnu sluz dan za danom, srce mi zatitra i ja bih sve pokrila, ali treba igrati mudro.  :Laughing:

----------


## Sreća_83

Kavicaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Vani je vlažnost 100 posto!

----------


## žužy

Jutrooo!
Jao *Srećo*,pa grafić ti je mrak... :drama: 
Ma ima da si trudna kak ima biti!
*Ženice*,a svaki drugi dan je kakti ok,da se malci malko "oporave"...al kak Sreća veli nekad nemreš čekati hahahahahaha.
Evo,srkam koficu i idem zbuksat listicu...

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      13.08.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :psiholog: *

aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  47 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :utezi:  *


hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc*

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,dobro došla u gornji dom  :Very Happy: 
Nek je sretno do neba! Kak se osječaš?  :Kiss: 

Noćas putujem na morje pa budem bez neta vjerojatno..moja vjerna Srećica vas bude update-ala sa danima ciklusa  :Shy kiss:  a ja se vračam kroz desetak dana.

Natrag sam toplokrvna..ovomjesečni implant. dip mi je bil veeeri long.

*MAMI*,terminušo..kaj ima kod tebe?

----------


## bubicazubica

danček...eto i moj doprinos :Coffee: druga po redu...
srećo,nadam se da je ema ozdravila...
žužy-opusti se..i uživaj,kako kaže pjesma...i neka okruženje morsko bude plodno!!!!!!!
p.s i ja nekako hladna ovih dana...ko zmija...a vani vruće...
ženice-prvo smo se  :Love:  po školski..onda svakodnevno(uf...uf...)...pa kako kaže teta dr...a sad svakako....jer od svega toga jedan veliki šipak...(il ne znamo pogodit pravu rupu)......pa sad ti biraj :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Žuži kod mene sve isto, čekam pa da valjda ću dočekati nekaj. Sanjam neke lude snove, sinoć pozitivan test, preksinoć sise
pune mlijeka i ja se izdajam.
Jel nam se javila Šiškica, nisam primjetila.

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži gdje ćeš na more?

----------


## Ženica_85

Super cure, tako sam i mislila, ali znam da zajedno puno više znamo  :Smile:  A LH trakice su izum i pol, stvarno su indikator., nikud bez njih  :Smile: 
Žuži - uživaj na moru i samo opušteno  :Smile: , Srećo- hvala na savjetima i humoru i držim fige da umireš od vrućine naredne tjedne  :Bouncing: , a svim curama  :grouphug:

----------


## <mišica>

joj držite mi fige danas da sve bude u redu...

di kupujete lh trakice?

----------


## bubicazubica

dobila nalaze beštijalisa-kod mene nema nikakvih :Very Happy: ...samo one kućne po zidovima !!!!!!!
sad još samo da vidim ako su i ciste otišle od mene,i onda mogu s mirom dočekati 9 mj.
mišica- :fige: ..mislim da ih cure kupuju preko njuškala ili nešto slično,ali one će ti bolje znat reći,ja ih do sad nisam koristila,samo toplomjer

----------


## <mišica>

tenks, mislim da ću i ja početi s toplomjerom, t se mjeri od prvog dc-a?

----------


## žužy

*<mišica>*,sretno danas.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Imaš na e-bayu dosta povoljno lh trakice...a temp. počni mjerit s prvim dc,čim se probudiš u jutro.
Imaš i grafić u potpisu nas par,evo npr moj.. http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/
Pa tu fino unosiš svakodnevno..pročačkaj malo  :Smile: 
*bubice*,bravo za briseve!  :Klap: 
Fala curke,uživat ću  :Very Happy:  
Jest da mi bu kučkica došla baš usred ljetovanja al neka je..

----------


## Sreća_83

*Žužy*, jelda da je graf za poželjeti... Ma je li moguće da se ta tri rasta temperature spuste i iznevjere?! Gledala sam trudničke grafove i koji je god imao tri rasta temperature, bio je dobitni.... Ma i ja bih svašta..... :Rolling Eyes: 

Inače, jučer me od podne do 8 navečer bolio trbuh, na ljestvici od 1-5 = 3/4 :Mad: 

Hvala na bodrenju... Ema je ozdravila. Već radi neprilike i gluposti! :Laughing:  Evo biser: Mama, onaj auto je na sebi imao antenu i nja njoj zastavu. Pitam je: koje je boje bila zastava. Ema: hrvatska!  :Laughing:  Skidam kapu, odakle joj biseri! Pukla sam od smijeha!

----------


## nivesa

Sreco Ema je zakon! Drzim fige da je ovaj dobitni! 
Zuzy osjecam se "normalno" hahha koliko je to moguce. Cjeli mjesec sam nekak tmurna..tj depreaivna tak da se atvarno nemam cemu niti nadat. Nisam se niti trudila. Iskreno... nadam se al sumnjam...

----------


## <mišica>

evo mene s vijestima
kaže dr da je ovaj ciklus bez ovulacije i da pričekam do kraja mjeseca da dođe sama... ako ne dođe, k njoj po duphaston
kad dođe, za svaki slučaj izvaditi sve hormone pa ćemo biti pametniji
kaže da se zna dogoditi da bude takav ciklus, da je to normalno i da vidi par sitnih cista koje ne bi trebale raditi probleme (zato ipak idem vadit hormone, iako su nalazi od prije dvije godine ok)
sad samo moram čekati vješticu pa sve ispočetka...

----------


## nivesa

misica ♥♥ zao mi je.... al eto nekak smo svi u istim govancima..meni jedan ciklus savrsen drugi 40 dana i tak stalno...jetrene probe ne dozvoljavaju terapiju za PCOS ..uz to bez slezene i zuci sa 4 puta visim trombocitima....i ipak sam nekim cudom jednom ostala bez MPO trudna....mislim da je to bio zgoditak na lutroji...al eto nadam se i dalje...m

----------


## <mišica>

ma ja sam inače optimist tak da se neću nervirati dok ne budem morala  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      14.08.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :psiholog: *

aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  48 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :utezi:  *


sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Uz kavu, serviram i listu. 

*Žužy*, sretan put, uživaj! Oprezno na putu!

Moja BT pala, a nadam se sutrašnjem rastu temp. Ako sutra ostane nisko, nije dobar znak. Imati graf je indikator, uopće ne treba piškiti testove za trudnoću....

Prosto me strah ići spavati, evo od sinoć jer očekujem kakva će biti temp.  :scared:  Bezveze.

----------


## zadarmamica

Moze li povisen kortizol utjecati?

----------


## bubicazubica

dobro vam ovo grmljavinsko kišno jesenje jutro :Smile: 
...žužy-hvala...i sretno do mora!!!!!!p.s .nije godišnji onaj pravi bez :alexis: ,haha...kod mene onaj murphy-ev zakon:dođe sunce i lijepi dani,ali dođe i m.
mišica-uf...i ja sam imala takve cikluse u zadnjih dva mj.-bez o i sa jednom do dvije ciste koje su priječile da dođe do nje...a uvijek sam mislila da su savršeni,kao i svi nalazi do sad...ono bolje ne može...ali ništa nije tako kako se čini...sad samo naprijed...prvo izvadi hormone,za koje se nadam da će bit ok..a onda dalje sve što treba...
srećice-razumijem u potpunosti tvoj strah od jutarnjeg mjerenja t.-ono,moliš se u sebi"budi iznad 36.7,molim te...budi topla..."i onda sa strahom,na jedno oko pogledaš kad zapišti...ajde,želim da ti bude visoka!!!!!!!
nivesice-gdje su oni tvoji predivni buketići ....razveseli nas malo...a ti draga moja-glavu gore!!!!! :grouphug:

----------


## Šiškica

cure moje sutra pišite 5dc.. 

M došla 26 dan popodne.. možete mislit kak sam bila zabezeknuta :Shock:  drugi dan mora(od četiri planirana) a M uranila 3 dana..

Živjeli tamponi :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Ajme koje ružno vrijeme.

----------


## Ženica_85

Jutro cure!
Da, LH trakice najjeftinije preko ebaya, ali ako vam trebaju hitnije, onda njuškalo najbolje, cca 3 kune komad.
Vezano za temperaturu, vjerujem da je graf najbolji pokazatelj, ali ja sam ženica kojoj od ovulacije temp. bude povišena cijelo vrijeme (doslovno te dane gorim na 37,2 sa uobičajenih 36,5)) i do menge, očito sam ja taj slučaj, tako da fakat čekam hoću li ili ne dobit, jer sam stalno "hot"!  :Smile:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

hej ljudi eto mene nazad... s mora odradila nocnu i onda odma ujutro produzili jos na 3 dana odmora... vidim da bi sad nekad trebali bit plodni dani, mozda i O... ali nisam uopce ovaj ciklus pratila lh, odnosi samo spontano bez nekog opterecenja... bas sam onako nekako smetnila misli sa svega i odlucila odmorit se i napunit baterije za taj 9mj

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      15.08.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :psiholog: *

aliana79  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  49 dc
tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :utezi:  *



maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Evo kavice! :Coffee: 

Kako sam zamjenska šefica od liste, bio bi red da komentiram listu. 
*
Hello Kitty*, dobro došla u Gornji dom! Gdje si, kako si?
*
Nivesa,* javi nam se malo...
*Tayla i Techna,* javite se. Neke sutra "lete" s liste.  :Laughing:  Moramo igrati po pravilima...

*Šiškice,* žao mi je zbog prokletnice. Inače, kako sit? Nema te nešto kod nas?!

Na kraju, moja malenkost. Evo i mene u ljubičicama! :Very Happy:  Neka, svaki put je radost biti gore, ne znam zašto....

----------


## ivana.sky

sreco hvala na kavici... jutro svima!!  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!

----------


## bubicazubica

zamjenska šefice-dobrodošla u ljubičice...!!!!
šiškica-žao mi je zbog vještice
ivana-dobrodošla natrag..mislim s mora...i samo opušteno...ja sam si ovaj mj.onako čisto reda radi rekla da ću mjerit temp.malo da si skratim vrijeme do tog famoznog 9 mj....i neću uopće razmišljat kad moram bit u akciji,da li je počela o,štrecne me u jajniku i ne pomislim"ajde to je to...akcija"..želim se odmorit od svega toga barem nakratko...ionako imam sad nekih drugih zdravstvenih razmišljanja u glavi...
pozdrav curama i uživajte u produženom vikendu i za mene ma gdje bile!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno... samo opusteno, pozitivne misli i sve ce doc na svoje  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Heloou koke!! Evo me!! Buketici...hm sad cu staviti jednog...kak su nase odbrojavalice? Simptomi neki??

----------


## nivesa

Sreco ti i ja se svako toliko uskladimo sa ciklusima!

----------


## Sreća_83

*Nivesa,* znaš ono - žene se druže do te mjere da se čak i njihovi ciklusi usklade! :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Da! A mi se cak niti ne poznamo (sluzbeno)...smijesno i zanimljivo...a kak se osjecas? Mislim na neke simptome i to?

----------


## nivesa

Sreco sad bas gledam tvoju temp...i nekaj mi nije jasno..kad se dogodi ovak nagli skok temp kaj to znaci? da je ovulacija bila dan prije ili da ce tek biti? I da,ako ostane tak povisena kao tvoja da li bi to trebalo znacit da si t?

----------


## bubicazubica

hvala ti...i inače sam ja jako pozitivna osoba,u svemu...ono može me neka depra pratit dan,pola dana(kao npr.danas jer sam se sjetila da sam točno pred god.dana na velu gospu napravila  i ugledala pozitivan testić)..ali brzo preokrenem tmurne misli,i onda sam opet ona stara :Smile: 
ma nije baš onako zapravo jako ozbiljno(barem mislim)-;u pon.idem na prvo skidanje gipsa i nadam se da je sve dobro zaraslo i da ga neću više morat nosit,i da neće trebat operacija,jer sam već luda...;a uslijed privremene onesposobljenosti za kuhanje i rezuckanje,moja najbolja polovica mi sve to fino isjecka pripremi,a na meni je samo da miješam..ali ja ne bi bila ja,da se neki dan nisam polila ,opekla,spržila sa finim umakom,onako baš kako treba,sad točno na desnojm jajniku gledajući(malo iznad) imam lijepi otvoreni,crven trag veličine pola dlana...bez kože...
sva sreća da ne moram na fm,kod gin i slično,i da je na tom mjestu gdje je.a ne niže dole..zamisli kako bi onda radila bebu???? :Smile: ..(i ovako je malo slijedom okolnosti kao za skrivenu kameru)..




> nadam se da nije nista ozbiljno... samo opusteno, pozitivne misli i sve ce doc na svoje

----------


## ivana.sky

hahaha jos jedan pehist na vidiku... misla sam da sam samo ja smotana do boli

----------


## MAMI 2

Bubice super za pozitivu, samo tako i mora biti dobro.

Znate šta, meni već 2 dana smeta grudnjak.

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

*Nivesa*, jučer ti nisam mogla odgovoriti jer sam otišla s neta. MM je imao rođendan pa smo bili cijeli dan u điru, ajme umora. Ustala sam se ranije da budem na miru na kompu.  :Smile:  Spava mi se, ali vjerujem da ću popodne crknuti na kauču. Inače, ovaj tjedan skoro svaki dan sam spavala popodne, ležim, okrenem glavu i zaspim jako brzo. Može biti to simptom?! Šalim se, stvarno izdvajam tople ruke. SJećam se kad sam bila t. s Emom, bile su mi ruke tople, dlanovi. Hvatam se za to.  :Smile:  

Grudi osjetljive kao inače. Nervoza, kao neka mučnina, već proživljeno, ništa novo.

Graf: ovulirala sam 14. dc, onda je tempt. rasla neprekidno 3 dana iznad crvene vodoravne crte (prosječne za 1. dio ciklusa) i nastavlja biti iznad nje, do M. Ako se oko 14 dana poslije o. Temp. mora ostati iznad te crte kad je žena trudna. U biti, gledam u arhivi fertility frienda grafove koji su završili trudnoćom, hvatam se za slamku. Ima grafova čak s padovima temperature, nešto malo kao u mom slučaju, pa žena t. Ima i krasnih porasta temp. Nema ni tu pravila.... :Grin:  

Vidjet ćemo sutra, sutrašnja temp. bi mi nešto trebala značiti. Za sada je dobro. Može dobro završiti.

Dugački post, a kava nije skuhana - izvolite!  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      16.08.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:* :psiholog: *

tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* :utezi:  *


žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

*Maminaljubav,* dobrodošla u ljubičice!!!! Kako se osjećaš?!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Srećo hvala na kavi, baš paše, i moji još spavaju ja pijem kavu, probudim se svako jutro rano, tak sam na moru već u 7 zujala, a kad počnem radit neću moći ustati.

----------


## zadarmamica

Danas 13.dan ciklusa i evo krenula sluz i lagani bolovi.
Nevjerohatno kako su mi ciklusi tocni.ovaj mj jedna ovulaciha i ciklus ce biti 29 ili veliki +
Najgore od svega sto mi je muza ukocilo i na normabelu i brufenu je. Tako da ..

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      17.08.2014.  *   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* *


žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc 
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

*Mam*i, pa što je to kod tebe?  :Cool:  Javi, ženo, što ima još novog?!

Moja BT je upisana. Važna napomena: mjerena je kao u uvijek u 6, no E. se popiškila u krevet u 5:15 i bila sam u kretanju nekih 5 min dok sam stavila ručnike, promijenila sebi injoj spavaćicu.... otišla na wc... zaspala sam nekih 20-ak min prije mjerenja.

Da se ovo nije dogodilo, tko zna kolika bi bila temp. Vjerojatno niža.... sigurna sam da se zbog ovog mrvicu ili čak više povisila....user posted image Možda da sam mjerila odmah u 5:15? Ah, sad je kasno.

Gdje je moja Žužy da komentra graf...  :Sad:  Može neka druga cura? :Grin: 

Zatišje, vikend, akcije se zaredale, sve nešto usporeno...........

*Nivesa*, šaljem ti zagrljaj! Kako si?

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Srećo stvarno si vrijedna.
Ma ništa novo, sise kao malo veće, onak osjećam ih što kod mene nije slučaj jer mi nti jedan grudnjak baš nije onak pun, a sad je fino popunjen. Mislim tako bude i u pms-u ali to kod mene nije slučaj, tak da se malo nadam, al opet ne vjerujem, umišljam.

----------


## nivesa

Sreco nadam se da je temp svejedno kak treba biti! 
A ja....uh...ne bas sjajno...al bit ce bolje valjda. Tjesim samu sebe.

----------


## nivesa

18.8.2013 .se trebao rodit moj mali andeo...i godisnjica je smrti mog tate tak da me to malo deprimira...i jos hrpa drugih stvari al borim se nekako...

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa  :Love: 

Sreco, bilo bi bolje da si izmjerila u 5:15, cisto da znas za drugi put. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i drzim fige!

----------


## Sreća_83

Znam da sam trebala izmjeriti ranije. Ali ne treba plakati radi prolivenog mlijeka.  :Rolling Eyes:  Znam svoje tijelo, ne treba mi toplomjer.  :Razz: 

*Nivesa,* baš žalosno..... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## bubicazubica

nivesa- :grouphug:  od mene i mog mm!!!!!!!!!!
mami-hvala..pozitiva uvijek..u svakom pogledu..svaki dan..svaki tren!!!!!!
srećice-ja bi ti htjela pomoći..ali ne znam baš dobro komentirati grafove..nagledala sam se prije svakakvih,i uspoređivala sa svojim....i nadala se...tako da-vibram i držim :fige:  da je tvoj graf dobitan!!!!!
ivana--ja sam ti ko antuntun..ni samoj sebi mi nikad nije dosadno,a kamoli drugima
zadarmamica-u akciju pod svim mogućim i nemogućim uvjetima..vjeruj mi;bolna koljena,ligamenata,povrede mog muškića kad je svaki pokret donosio nezamislivu bol i samo određena poza dolazila je u obzir..slomljena ruka(lijeva zagipsana eto već mj.dana),desna strana trbuha od pupka prema preponama opečena...kod mene..pa sad ti uživaj u tim danima kad je o...ne  mogu normalno  ni spavat..ali idemo bez predaha..što se mora mora se!!!!!! :Laughing: 
pozdrav žužyci koja uživa na moru!!!!!
p.s. danas je jako predivan sunčan dan!!!!!!!!!uživajte

----------


## Sreća_83

*Bubica,* gdje je tovja O?!

----------


## zadarmamica

Haha i pod ljekovima je ali akcija je tu.ja sam mislila da ga boli.a on odma živne kad se priblizim hahaha

----------


## MAMI 2

Ajme ja sam cijeli dan kilava,i još mi je sad se pojavio moj vjerni pratitelj "spoting" tak da sam sad još kilavija, a baš sam se ponadala. Ljuta sam kaj sam si uopće dozvolila nadati se.

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam se jucer radoznalosti radi popiskila na LH trakicu i pokazala se linija ali punoo blijedja, nisam pratila nista ovaj mj, tako da moze bit da je O u prolasku... ali primjetila sam da ovaj mjesec nema bolova u (.)(.), nesanice, znojenja, i svih ostalih "pms simptoma" koji mi inace dodju poslije 12.d.c. tako da moooooooozda djeluje ova terapija pa mi se srede ciklusi i konacno pocne O dolazit redovno... 

od svega jedino me danas boli stomak dolje onako, ko kad imas M cca 2.dan ne bi rekla grcevi nego onako vise nelagoda, bojim se da se nisam prehladila, al moram cekat dr. da dodje s godisnjeg pa cu otic provjerit

----------


## nivesa

Tnx cure na podrsci...puno mi znaci...

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa ne daj se  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Hmm...imam pitanje..danas me malo zabolio desni jajnik. Pa onda kao da nista nije bilo. Depresija me pere vec duze vrijeme..ujutro smo mm i ja bili na misi a ja sam plakala ko mala beba... ??? Jucer sam se isto plakala..ja rijetko kad placem....da li da se tjesim da su to simptomo t ili je to pms?

----------


## nivesa

A di je nestala tayla?

----------


## Sreća_83

> Hmm...imam pitanje..danas me malo zabolio desni jajnik. Pa onda kao da nista nije bilo. Depresija me pere vec duze vrijeme..ujutro smo mm i ja bili na misi a ja sam plakala ko mala beba... ??? Jucer sam se isto plakala..ja rijetko kad placem....da li da se tjesim da su to simptomo t ili je to pms?


Jao, isto bilo sa mnom danas.... Moža biti jedno i drugo, kao i kod mene. Draga moja, mene je k tome bolio trbuh, mislim da sam jutros obrisala sukrvicu. Moram si ujutro pravilno izmjeriti T pa ću sve znati. Ali plakala sam... dušu sam isplakala.... Baš smo slične, družice moja....  :Smile:  Navijajmo jedna za drugu!  :Smile: 

Tayla je poznata po tome da samo iščezne, ali vodila je listu pa tako, samo ode.... Valjda je dobro?!

----------


## nivesa

A nez. Mozda joj je krenulo super u zivotu pa joj ovo mjesto vise nije potrebno? Da bar je! Drzim joj fige..
sreco ak je m bas mi je zao...molim Boga da nije! 
Nekad se zapitam da li mozda ne zelim to djete dovoljno jako zbog straha da mi se sve ne ponovi?? Pa jel to razlog zbog kojeg nemogu ostati t? Ili jednostavno dragi Bog ima za mene druge planove?

----------


## zadarmamica

držim fige da vam cure bude sve ok.

----------


## nivesa

> Ali plakala sam... dušu sam isplakala.... Baš smo slične, družice moja....  Navijajmo jedna za drugu!


Kako se dvoje slicnih nade na ovakvom mjestu...i nekad kad te nitko ne razumije dajemo si potporu...cudno ali i lijepo u isto vrijeme...

----------


## Inesz

> Nekad se zapitam da li mozda ne zelim to djete dovoljno jako zbog straha da mi se sve ne ponovi??


Draga Nivesa, težak je gubitak iza tebe. :Love:  Kako sam pročitala imaš dosta zdravstvenih problema koji utječu na (ne)mogućnost začeća.

Nemoj sebe okrivljavati da tvoja želja za djetetom nije dovoljno jaka. Kad bi jaka želja za djetetom bila dovoljna za imati dijete, svatko tko želi dijete imao bi ga i bilo bi puno više voljene i željene djece na svijetu. S druge strane, kad bi samo ne-željeti dijete značilo da do trudnoće neće doći, ne bi na svijetu uopće bilo neželjene djece.

Reproduktivno zdravi, mladi ljudi, prilično lako ostvare trudnoću (~85% mladih, zdravih parova ostvari trudnoću unutar godinu dana pokušavanja). Ali, kad ne ide, niti najjača želja za djetetom tu ne pomaže. 

Hoću reći, ne okrivljuj se. Na žalost, mnogim parovima treba medicinska pomoć da bi došli do željenog djeteta.  :Heart:

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro, evo kavice!

Evo, sasvim očekivani pad BT. I jučer je trebalo biti tako, ma znala sam ja. Noćas oko 1:00 me bolio trbuh, odvratno kad po noći skužiš tu boluser posted image i jutros kao da se nazire trag na papiru. Ma M. dolazi.... Skuhala sam si vrkutu da se smirim, da si ublažim trbuh, eto danas tako, dok ne krene.

Jučer sam dušu isplakala, tako da danas suza nemam. Samo strpljivo čekam.
*
Nivesa*, imaš privatnu poruku od mene.  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Nivesa* - jako mi je žao što ti se desilo!!! Ja se molim za nas i sve parove koji čeznu za potomstvom!!!! Vjerujem da će mi dragi Bog uslišati molitve!!!!

*Srećo* - ja sam imala svakakvih grafova - i vidjela svakakvih grafova. I vidjela sam grafova poput tvoga koji su bili trudnički. I vidjela sam grafova poput tvoga (i ja sam ih sama imala) koji nisu bili trudnički - unatoč lijepom dipu oko vremena kad je trebala biti implantacija. Zato ću ja znati da sam trudna kad mi 2-3 dana prije nego li (ne) treba doći menga tempica ne padne. Sve što se prije dešava s temperaturom nije bitno - samo da ostane postojana, čak i da malo poraste tempica pred (ne) očekivanu mengu. 
Zaključak: ne možeš znati da li si trudna ili ne, ali ja bih znala da nisam kad bi taj tvoj graf bio moj jer ovo je 37. ciklus (!) da mjerim tempicu i naučila sam pratiti znakove svog tijela. 

Inače, piši mi *2dc*. 
*
Žužy*, kaj je s tobom? Ne pratiš tempicu kako si na moru - neka - uživaj, odmaraj, opusti se! I nadam se da ćeš nas po povratku iznenaditi s velikim plusem ko' kuća!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

----------


## stork

Jutro! Evo  :Coffee:  konačno i od mene!
Nadam se da ste se sve odmorile i bile "vrijedne"  :Smile: 
Ovaj moj c full čudan, danas 24dc, a ew k'o u priči... Nikad tako kasno  :Shock: 
*Sreća*, *MAMI* i *nivesa*  :Love: 
Ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nivesa

Bokic cure ima tko kakvih simptoma? Ja nis ni pms ni nista drugo

----------


## nivesa

Sreco a lista??? Sam ju propustilia ili?

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro svima!! eto ja sam si jucer skuhala koprivu, nisam imala uvinog ni brusnice pa se malo smirilo dolje, od simptoma nikakvih i dalje nista... jedino dosadna candida opet... ne znam koliko lijecenje iste moze utjecat na pokusavanje ili stetit ako se zbilja nesto uhvatilo?!
al kakogod moram ju izlijecit sad dok M ne dodje jer u 9mj na klinici ne zelim da mi kazu prvo se izlijeci onda dodji  :cupakosu:

----------


## Sreća_83

*Ivana,* uzmi canesten. Ja sam ga uzimala čak i u trudnoći. Reče mi teta u ljekarni da ne šteti i kod pokušavanja ni kod T. Veća je šteta imati tu gamad u sebi.  :Laughing: 

*Nivesa,* nisam napravila listu namjerno. Sve nekako čekam da procurim da se bacim na dno liste. Evo, objavit ću je, za vas... za tebe...

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      18.08.2014.  *   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* *


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8 dc
 nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## nivesa

A mozda neces procurit! Ma nemoras radi mene strpit cu se ja...♥♡

----------


## Sreća_83

*Anka,* ovo mi se još nije dogodilo da curu iz odbrojavalica moram baciti dolje!? Jako kratak ciklus... Žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Sreco imas pp

----------


## Sreća_83

> A mozda neces procurit! Ma nemoras radi mene strpit cu se ja...♥♡


Ma neka, neka. Neka i ja budem duže gore... Idi vidi PP.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Eh anka bas bed...zao mi je zbog vjestice..uvjek sve pokvari...
Sreco pp

----------


## ivana.sky

uzela sam cicatridinu... to jos nikad nisam koristila, a zbilja rijetko nadjem nesto sto nisma probala za rijesavanje tih gadova malih!! kaze teta da djeluje kao kanesten, ali vecina je na prirodnoj bazi: cajevac, neven, alovera... i da ne samo da lijeci nego i jaca imunitet tj stijenke iznutra pa djeluje i preventivno... budemo vidjeli  :fige:

----------


## stork

*ivana.sky*možeš pitu vrkutu, moja sis s njom izlječila candidu, čak se s njom i prala dolje. Ja srećom nemam s tim problema, čak je ni antibiotik HB ne izazove.

----------


## <mišica>

hej curke, samo da se javim i onim koje (ne)čekaju poželim sreću  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky*možeš pitu vrkutu, moja sis s njom izlječila candidu, čak se s njom i prala dolje. Ja srećom nemam s tim problema, čak je ni antibiotik HB ne izazove.


pila sam je u kombinaciji s maruljom i stolisnikom... u nadi da cu izregulirat cikluse i O i uspjet ostat trudna... ali nije mi pomogla... ni kod zaceca ni kod infekcija  :Sad:  a probala sam bila i prat se dolje s kamilicom... ma zbilja nema sto nisam probala jer dok sam bila na pilulama, od 10god koliko sam ih pila, 5god sam muku mucila sa candidom... kad sam prestala pit pilule sve je bilo super, sad se opet pogorsalo (ja mislim zbog pokusavanja tj. cestih odnosa)

i jos jedna stvar koju sam primjetila a to je da kadgod prestanem pusit candida mi podivlja hahaha ne znam jel povezano na ikoji nacin i jel netko imao slicinih iskustava al za poludit

----------


## zadarmamica

Smeta li ako vjezbam dok pravimo...ako odem navecer trcati ili brzi hod ili bicikla ili orbitrek uz pojas lanaform.da se oznojim dobro.da bar jos dva tjedna vjezbam dok saznam jesam li trudna ili ne.vagabmi jutros pokazala dosta.imam 5kg vise nego kad sam imala na pocetku prve trudnoce.tila bi 2kg skiniti.

----------


## bubekica

Zadarmamica, vjezbanje ne smeta ni najmanje, dapace, moze samo pomoci. A nema razloga da prestanes vjezbati ako do trudnoce i dodje.

----------


## zadarmamica

Razmisljam da ako sam u pokretu i u kondiciji da cu lakse roditi.
U prvoj trudnoci sam stalno setala pa i previse...ali sve je bilo ok. Imam 165 i sa 60kg sada teretna sam si.cim imam manje bolje se osjecam.
Ako ostanem trudna bolji je start ako imam manje kila.
A strah me bilo da mi se nece uhvatiti,da nesmim mozda zbog gnjezdenja ako bude.
Stalno ovo ako ako ako....joj

----------


## ivana.sky

znam curu koja je bila u dvorani 20god prije trudnoce, 2 dana prije poroda i mjesec dana nakon  :Smile:  mislim da to sve moze samo pomoci a ne odmoci... ja i sama kod kuce vjezbam uz neki program, a jedva cekam da ostanem trudna jer imamo jako dobre programe za trudnice, nizeg intenziteta i s vjezbama koje ojacaju misice za pomoc pri porodu.. tako da - samo naprijed i ne brini!! vise skodi sto brines nego sto vjezbas  :Heart:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja cu malo sve to pustiti, necu se vise opterecivati sa trudnocom, nije jos ni vrijeme, pretjerala sam sa tom zeljom.. Zadnji put kad sam dobila m cjelu sam noc plakala, svadala se s mm.. sve me tak puklo, a ne zelim si to vise dozvoliti.. kad bude sudeno da se desi desit ce se.. Moram da sebe dovedem u red, jos sve zivo boli u meni... Ali nemojte me obrisat s liste, jednom m i nece doci, ali kad Bog odluci da je tako...

----------


## ivana.sky

:Kiss:  :Taps: 

stihovi koji mi se uvijek motaju po glavi kad me uhvati depresija i kad se zelim predat: "Znam, dat' ce nam Bog i vise od tog, dobro ce dobrim vratiti, nestat ce bol u grudima..."

----------


## nivesa

AdrianovaMamuca slazem se..Jos jos je to sve previse svjeze. Doci ce trenutak kad ces bit spremna . Sa vremenom covjek nauci nosit tu bol...ali bol uvijek ostaje...

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Evo jednom i od mene kavica! Svima ~~~~~~~~~ ♡♡♡♡

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Nivesa hvala ka kofi!
*Srećo piši 1.dc*

----------


## bubicazubica

netragom nestala :Sad: 
a taman sam se ponadala kako je ovaj mj. po temp.puno bolji nego prijašnji kad sam povremeno mjerila ali nisam imala višu od 36.3..



> *Bubica,* gdje je tovja O?!

----------


## bubicazubica

dan cure!!!!!
mami-uh uh........prokleta bila  :alexis: ..dabogda bila i zadnja!!!!!!!!grlim...
anka-i tebe grlim..idemo dalje...jednom će i naše vijeme doći!!!!
nivesa-hvala na kofi...mmmmmmmmm,odlična je
stork-dobrodošla nam..kako si?
mišica-hvala ,hvala,i tebi sretno u svakom pogledu!!!!!!!!
ivana-sretno s izliječenjem beštijalisa!!!!!!!!
srećice-kako je danas?
ostalim curama-veliki pozdrav..

p.s.napokon imam svoju ruku...jessssssss... :Very Happy: ..malo je jako komirana,neprepoznatljiva i kao da nije moja...i još uvijek jako bolna,krhka i superosjetljiva...osjećam se ko princeza na zrnu graška...sad zaista moram bit jako oprezna,da je ponovo ne sredim :Razz: 
i planiram nakon što se dovoljno oporavim i ja počet s nekim vježbama,kondicijom...jer ako idem u postupak..ne gine mi koja kila viška koliko sam uspjela pročitat na forumu mpo-većina cura od silnih hormona i lijekova malo se popuni...

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

*Bubica,* sutra će ti FF označiti O...?! Čini mi se... Što se mene tiče, klikni moj graf pa ćeš vidjeti. Trbuh ne boli, pila sam vrkutu da si ublažim bolove. Samo neka M. više krene. No, sudeći po grafu, tek sutra jer BT treba još više pasti?

----------


## Sreća_83

*Mami*, bezveze.  :Sad:  Majku joj, kad se nadamo i nadamo i onda puf-paf!

----------


## nivesa

A mami...zao mi je..
Bas si ja razmisljam jel bude il ne kod mene uskoro m krenula

----------


## nivesa

Mene su pocele svrbit cice...mislim da m uskoro stize... :Sad:

----------


## Sreća_83

*Nivesa,* još ćemo nas dvije zajedno procuriti... :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Da i meni se cini...ah...kad te nece onda nece...bolje se rodit bez ..... nego bez srece...

----------


## nivesa

Po onoj aplikaciji moj kalendar bi trebala dobit za 5 dana....

----------


## Sreća_83

Od nove godine do sada svaki mjesec pogađala sam u dan kad ću dobiti, trebala je stići jučer. No, danas joj je krajnji rok. Počela sam fulavati, haha! Kako to?!?!

----------


## nivesa

Nikad se ne zna. Mozda te iznenadi...

----------


## nivesa

Tj mozda ne dode to sam mislila

----------


## Sreća_83

Ali BT mi je pala. Ne znam jel se kužiš u to, ali kad se na 15 DPO sroza tako prema dolje..... nije dobro...  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Aha...nisam znala. Ne pratim bas bt pa nezz sve...

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      18.08.2014.  *   :Smile: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* *



ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1 dc*

----------


## nivesa

Tnx na listi ...sad prvo gledam di si ti sreco

----------


## stork

Jeeej, konačno sam u ljubičicama  :Very Happy: 
Al' cice 0 bodova pa vjerojatno niš...

----------


## Sreća_83

Nisam promijenila datum, ali nema veze, znate da je za 19.8.  :Joggler: 

*Nivesa,* moja gorljiva navijačica! :Shy kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Stork dobrodosla! Nikad se ne zna! Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo!

----------


## Sreća_83

*Stork,* pa da, ja gledam svoj graf i moje sise su 0 bodova, ali dok se ne zacrveni, čuda postoje itd.... :Aparatic: 

I da, dobrodošla!

Drago mi je da sam duže gore nego prošli mj. Letjela sam dolje već 27 DC....

----------


## nivesa

Nadam se da cete odletit s liste u koturajuce trudnice!

----------


## <mišica>

joj blago vama, barem znate di ste, ja tek trebam čekati da dobijem pa onda na posao pa tek onda odbrojavanje...

----------


## Sreća_83

*Mišica,* koji ti je dan ciklusa? Zašto nisi s nama na listi?!

----------


## <mišica>

52  :Sad: 
nisam dobila m ovaj ciklus i rekla mi je dr da čekam do kraja mjeseca, ako ne dođe da će mi dati duphaston...

----------


## nivesa

Aaaaa misica znam kak ti je    
Nekad ju cekam i 70 dana...

----------


## Sreća_83

> 52 
> nisam dobila m ovaj ciklus i rekla mi je dr da čekam do kraja mjeseca, ako ne dođe da će mi dati duphaston...


Jao....

----------


## Sreća_83

> Aaaaa misica znam kak ti je    
> Nekad ju cekam i 70 dana...


 :Sad:  Neka ona meni dolazi redovito, svakih 30-ak dana.

----------


## nivesa

Da...bar znas da svaki mj imas sansu za ostat t

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam ju isto znala cekat daaaaaaaanima... kad ne dobies + onda samo molis da dodje sto prije da krenes u nove akcije... sad sam opet luda i nista ne znam jer uzimam tu terapiju za stitnjacu, i ovaj ciklus nema nikakvih simptoma... uopce ne znam sta ocekivat... vec bi me trebo perjat pms ako cu dobit "na vrijeme" kao i prosli mjesec... a mozda necu dobit na vrijeme  :Unsure:  a najbolje bi bilo da uopce ne dobijem  :Grin:

----------


## Sreća_83

> Da...bar znas da svaki mj imas sansu za ostat t


Valjda imam šansu. Ne znam što se onda događa da ne uspijevam ostati T, a S-gram odličan. Nešto ne štima sa mnom.  :Sad:  Ma neću ulaziti u crne misli, glavobolja progovara iz mene. Jutros kiša, sada sunce + PMS = glavobolja.

----------


## nivesa

> Valjda imam šansu. Ne znam što se onda događa da ne uspijevam ostati T, a S-gram odličan. Nešto ne štima sa mnom.  Ma neću ulaziti u crne misli, glavobolja progovara iz mene. Jutros kiša, sada sunce + PMS = glavobolja.


Sreco uzv jajnika i stitnjace?? Hormoni? Imas bilo kakav papir nalaz ista?

----------


## <mišica>

ne znam šta da vam kažem... najradije bi da odmah ostanem trudna pa da znam da je sve ok, a onda se trudim ne opterećivati se s tim jer ću napraviti problem tamo gdje ga možda ni nema...

*nivesa* i šta onda kad je nema 70 dana?

----------


## nivesa

Ah..100 uzv-a tablete da krene...onda opet uzv pa sto nalaza i uvjek ista prica kod mene...lose jetrene probe i nis od terapije. Kad sam isla na LETZ (Zbog HPV a koji sam pobralabu Petrovoj tjekom poroda) sam trebala i na busenje cista ali se gin predomislio zadnji tren jer su se bojali kak cu reagirat na narkozu. Tak da....ne znam nekak se borim

----------


## <mišica>

ja sam sad bila kod dr i rekla mi je da imam par cista na lijevom jajniku i da mi je malo priljubljen uz maternicu ali da to ne bi trebalo prouzročiti nekakve probleme...
inače mi se znalo dogoditi da ljeti (7, češće 8 mjesec) ne dobijem mengu i kaže ona da mi je možda jednostavno takav organizam
a dok sam pila cilest i yasmin imala sam povišene jetrene probe, kad sam (dvaput) pila duphaston, nisam ni vadila krv
sad mi je na uzv-u pokazala i endometrij i rekla da je poprilično tanak i da joj se čini da neću još dobiti m, sigurno ne još dva tjedna
uglavnom, najbolje je da pričekamo pa da sama dođe, možda jednostavno nije ovaj ciklus bio ovulacijski  :Undecided:

----------


## <mišica>

nadam se da će doći što prije, u zadnjih par dana su mi izbila 3 potkožna prišta  :Sad: 
ali kakve sam sreće, doći će mi taman kad budem na maturalcu...

----------


## nivesa

> ja sam sad bila kod dr i rekla mi je da imam par cista na lijevom jajniku i da mi je malo priljubljen uz maternicu ali da to ne bi trebalo prouzročiti nekakve probleme...
> inače mi se znalo dogoditi da ljeti (7, češće 8 mjesec) ne dobijem mengu i kaže ona da mi je možda jednostavno takav organizam
> a dok sam pila cilest i yasmin imala sam povišene jetrene probe, kad sam (dvaput) pila duphaston, nisam ni vadila krv
> sad mi je na uzv-u pokazala i endometrij i rekla da je poprilično tanak i da joj se čini da neću još dobiti m, sigurno ne još dva tjedna
> uglavnom, najbolje je da pričekamo pa da sama dođe, možda jednostavno nije ovaj ciklus bio ovulacijski


Draga moja ak je jajnik priljubljen uz maternicu to moze biti problem. Na tvom mjestu ja bi otisla kod drugog dr...

----------


## <mišica>

bila sam kod tri različita dr i svi su mi rekli isto, nije priljubljen nego kao naslonjen malo...

----------


## nivesa

Da , jel te boli kad imas m dok sjedas il se dizes? Ja sam znala imat osjecaj ko da sjedam direkt na jajnike. Uzas. Jos kad je koja veca cista i hodanje boli

----------


## <mišica>

ne boli me nikad ništa, hvala bogu, jedino kad imam mengu, onaj prvi obilni dan imam osjećaj da ću se raspuknuti od napuhnutosti i malo me donji dio leđa smeta...

----------


## nivesa

Znam taj osjecaj. Moji jajnici su skoro duplo veci od normale...

----------


## <mišica>

ah kaj da vam velim, čim dođe, javljam vam da me stavite na listu  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Nemam ništa, za sada me nije slala na nikakve pretrage. Ima svoj princip: S-gram, tri mjeseca mjerenja bazalne temp. i tu smo stale. Rekla je da idemo polako, da ćemo sve ganjati.... Bitno je da smo počeli.




> Sreco uzv jajnika i stitnjace?? Hormoni? Imas bilo kakav papir nalaz ista?

----------


## nivesa

Jutro...sad ti onda nema druge nego cekat..a kak se osjecas? Mislim pms ili t simptomi?

----------


## Sreća_83

Rekla bih PMS. Boli me trbuh, no to ne mogu uzeti za ozbiljno. Doći će M. Možda da ubrzam stvar i počnem se nadati? Ona nanjuši nadu i brzo dođe! :Laughing:

----------


## bubicazubica

jutro cure...
srećice napravi ti testić-kod mene to uvijek upali...dobijem m za pola sata :Laughing: 
i da slažem se s tobom-sve ok,svi nalazi,s gram i više nego zadovoljavajući-a ništa već jako dugo..počinjem se pitat,da li je stvarno sa mnom sve ok?????
i nema ni dalje moje o..graf mi je ko onaj monitor u bolnici...možda se ljuti na mene(ff) jer sam ga bila zanemarila ????
 :Coffee:  za sve

----------


## zadarmamica

Do kada bude rastezljiva sluz...bjelanjak?dok su plodni i jel se nastavi to ako dode do oplodnje??
Ja kao da nikad nisam bila trudna..sve zaboravila.
Kroz maglu se sjecam da u prvoj trudnoci dok se gnjezdilo iz mene je livalo  :Smile:  ali tada nisam ni znala sto je gnjezdenje hahaha

----------


## Sreća_83

*Bubica*, da, čim bi napravila test, odmah bi bi došla, majku joj! Inače, izbio mi je blaagi herpes na usni. Već ga mackam da ga suspregnem u startu.

----------


## nivesa

Ah...onda ce doci ak je herpes...tak je bar meni...iako sam herpes dobila velicine disko kugle i kad sam ostala t....
Vise ne znam kaj je pms a kaj simptom t...Luda sam vise od svega...kod mene nikakvih nagovjestaja niceg..mozda za nijansu osjetljivije cice...nezzz.onak navecr sam ih osjetila....

----------


## nivesa

Najrade bi i ja otisla po test da i ak nema nis dobijem i krenem dalje

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Spavala do 8,30 a dok sam bila na go ustajala u 7, pa jel to normalno, a navečer ne mogu uopće zaspati.
Jučer je lijevalo iz mene, 3 pta mi procurilo kroz 3 higijenska odjednom, koma, jedva sam došla s posla, hb pa sam obukla dužu tuniku.

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro svima!  :Bye: 

bas sam se lijepo nasmijala na racun vjestice citajuc vas  :Laughing:  misla sam da samo kod mene nanjusi nadu i odluci doc pol h nakon testa...
ja mislim da je krenio moj pms... fizicki i dalje nista, ali sam jucer varirala u raspolozenjima ko luda... od onog "zasto dises pored mene", za 5min se smijala a za 10min plakala...

----------


## nivesa

Mami ni ja ne mogu spavat...jedva zaspem pa se vrtim kao odojak na raznju. Onda se u 5 probudim ko da je podne.tak sam i na go vodila borbe.mislim da cu si u sup popit tableticu za ajanje da se odmorim. Imam zalihe...od onog s Patrikom...

----------


## Sreća_83

> jutro svima! 
> 
> bas sam se lijepo nasmijala na racun vjestice citajuc vas  misla sam da samo kod mene nanjusi nadu i odluci doc pol h nakon testa...
> ja mislim da je krenio moj pms... fizicki i dalje nista, ali sam jucer varirala u raspolozenjima ko luda... od onog "zasto dises pored mene", za 5min se smijala a za 10min plakala...


To je jednostavno tako, istraživanja su pokazala da M. najbrže dolazi kad nanjuši nadu....

*Ivana*, super mijenjaš raspoloženja, kao ja! :Laughing:

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      20.08.2014.  *   :Grin: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* *



ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## bubekica

Sreco, sto je sa spottingom? Pojacava se, ima ga, nema?

----------


## Sreća_83

Ponedjeljak, dolazi muž s posla i pita ženu: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Tooooooo, sarmaaaaa!” Drugi dan, utorak, opet muž dolazi s posla i pita: … – “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Super, volim sarmu, daj!” Srijeda, Opet muž dolazi i pita: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Pa dobro, o.k. daj sarmu, volim sarmu!” Četvrtak, opet ista stvar: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Pa dobro ajde, nije loše volim sarmu, ali opet malo pretjeruješ!” Petak: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Pa dobro jel ti baš moraš svaki dan radit sarmu!? Pa dobro neka, ajde kad nema drugo, ipak volim sarmu!” Subota: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Pa ti nisi normalna, ovo je stvarno previše. Ne znam jesi ti luda il koji ti je k…c, ali stvarno pretjeruješ, no šta je tu je, daj tu jebenu sarmu!” Neđelja: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “E p…a ti materina luda, idi u k…c i ti i ta tvoja sarma! Još jednom skuhaj sarmu, ubit ću te!!!” I tako lud i ljut zalupi vratima i cijeli dan nije progovorio s ženom. Sljedeći dan, novi radni tjedan, ponedjeljak, muž dolazi s posla i pita ženu: - “Šta ima za ručak!?” - “Sarma dragi!” - “Tooooooo, sarmaaaaa!”

----------


## Sreća_83

[QUOTE=bubekica;2655941]Sreco, sto je sa spottingom? Pojacava se, ima ga, nema?[/QUO

Ma ne znam dal bi to nazvala spottingom. Jedno brisanje prije dva dana. No, trbuh me boli, raspadam se, osjećam je, M. je blizu...  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Ma ne!!!!! Vic ti je predobar sreco!

----------


## Sreća_83

Nivesa, jelda?! Kidala sam se od smijeha kad sam ga pročitala!!!

----------


## nivesa

Da! Sve napeto citam kaj ce bit na kraju a ono SARMA!

----------


## <mišica>

ajde nek se nađe dobra duša koja će mi kao trogodišnjem djetetu objasniti kako najbolje pratiti ovulaciju i plodne dane
čitam po netu pa sam se sva smuvala, a vi ste tu eksperti  :Smile: 
kad mjeriti bt, svaki dan ili? kad raste, kad pada?
one trakice za ovulaciju - kad piškiti, svaki dan ili? u koje vrijeme?
bjelanjkasti iscjedak se pojavi koliko prije ovulacije i kad nestane?
ima još kakvih simptoma ovulacije?

tenks  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

srećice-predobar vic!!!!!!!!!
mišice-probat ću ti pomoć,onako kako ja pratim te plodne dane...mjerenjem bt-odmah čim otvorim oke,ne pomaknem se,većinom uvijek u isto vrijeme...pod jezikom,digitani t...ja sam mjerila svaki dan,ali baš svaki jedno par mjeseci,dok nisam otišla na prve fm,onda nisam imala potrebe..u biti najvažnije je počet prvi dan ciklusa..i nastavit
onaj dan kad je temperaturni pad je dan d(tako sam barem ja skužila),a nakon toga temp.raste.(prije o temp.mi je oko 35.8-36.3,a nakon o. raste-poznavajući moje cikluse.uvijek mi je 14 dan nakon o dan kad dobijem m(sad mi se sve malo pošemerilo proteklih dva mj.pa mi o zna bit i 9-10..a bome i 20-ti dan)
inače i ponekad po sluzi znam kad bi trebala nastupit o,jer budem dosta sluzava da se tako izrazim,jedno dva dana prije same o,a vjerovatno u tome pomažu i čajevi koje pijem..nakon toga nema više tako jake sluzi,osim kad trebam dobit m,pa se onda ponadam da je to nešto dobro(a nikad nije)
od ostalih simptoma kojih sam prije imala ohoho-bolne grudi,pipi stalno,bradavice osjetljive...sad apsolutno nemam niš-kamo je to sve nestalo ne znam...barem sam onda imala osjećaj da se nešto događa...a i veličina cicka mi se sviđala...
trakice ne koristim...to će ti druge cure znat objasnit...
inače izračunam plodne dane i preko plivinog kalendara ovulacije..uvijek nekako pogodi!

eto,sorry na podužem postu,ako sam ti imalo pomogla bit će mi drago..
sad idem-spremat se pomalo,šišat,knjižnica,dr.jedan pa drugi,i napokon odlazim iz grada na malo duže,ali nosim sa sobom čarobnu spravu pa ću se i dalje družit s vama!!!!!!!!! :Smile: 
pozdrav svima!!!!!!

----------


## <mišica>

*bubicazubica*  hvala puno, morat ću si uvesti reda u buđenje  :Smile: 

ako m dođe, jel to siguran znak da je došlo i do ovulacije?

----------


## stork

*bubica* to si tak genijalno objasnila da ni ja kaj kužim ne bih skužila  :Laughing: 
*mišica* većina cura ovdje prati svoje cikluse putem "fertility friend" aplikacije. T ti je najpreglednije i najkomotnje plus kaj imaš hrpu objašnjenja i ti samo unosiš opažanja (BT, izgled cm, položaj cervixa, hopsanje i još koješta), a fefe ti lijepo označi. Stvar je u tome da O označi tek kad je prošla tj. tek kad je 3 dana za redom T viša od uobičajene u prvom dijelu ciklusa. Kod nekoga ne mora nužno biti drastičan pad BT dan uoči O, nego se jednostavno poslije O počne penjati. Kad bar 3 mj pratiš, dobiješ već lagani uvid. Ako znaš kad ti je otprilike O, počneš s pishkanjem lh 2-3 dana prije, uvijek popodne 1x dnevno, a ako primijetiš da crtica počne tamninti, možeš i 2x dnevno da uloviš taj peak. 
Eto, trudila sam se, iako će možda nekome i ovo zvučati kao zubica meni  :Laughing:

----------


## stork

> ako m dođe, jel to siguran znak da je došlo i do ovulacije?


To je znak samo da je m došla. Ako imaš sumnju na anovulatorne cikluse, tvoj dr bi trebao s vremenom preporučiti i folikulometriju pa ćeš točno znati ima li O (iako ti to može potvrditi samo za taj jedan ciklus i ne može biti opća prognoza).

----------


## <mišica>

ma zlatne ste, skužit ću ja sve pomalo...

mislila sam početi s mjerenjem bt, ali sad kak nema ciklusa ne znam jel to ima smisla...

jel se treba suzdržavati pijenja tekućine prije piškenja na lh trakice?

----------


## Sreća_83

Da, 3 sata, cca. 

Inače, procurila sam.

----------


## <mišica>

> Inače, procurila sam.



 :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

A sreco  :Sad:  nije fer eto jednostavno nije fer

----------


## Sreća_83

Znaš kako doživljavam menstruaciju u zadnje vrijeme...? Kad počne curiti, mislim si "ode tvoja kućica, bebo" jer imam osjećaj da je ona tu trebala biti idući 8-9 mjeseci.... Tijelo se priprema, sve misli "bit će beba", sve pripremi i onda ode...  :Sad: 

Koja razmišljanja...  :Sad:

----------


## <mišica>

ali uskoro će se stvoriti nova kućica  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ah...nekad se bas jadnom osjecam zbog svega ....

----------


## <mišica>

kad se sjetim kak smo se frendice i ja bojale trudnoće kad smo bile mlađe...

----------


## nivesa

Misica svi smo tak....i kaj je najgore ni ta moja frendica nemre ostat t

----------


## ivana.sky

bas mi zao...  :Crying or Very sad: 

ne daj se i ne odustaj! bit ce drugi put  :Heart:

----------


## <mišica>

nevjerojatno mi je da toliko žena ima problema sa začećem...

----------


## nivesa

A za kolko ih se ni ne zna

----------


## zadarmamica

17.dc bole me cike,desni jajnik i bome slinava

----------


## nivesa

Zadarmamica o je tu!

----------


## zadarmamica

Da da  :Smile:  
Bude ona svaki mj.jedan dupla a jedan jedna o.
Cudno meni ovo cekanje.prvi put sam odma ostala trudna cim smo odlucili imati bebu.

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Evo kavica! Fina mirisljava i topla! 
Zadarmamica nadam se da si se bacila u akciju!! 
A kaj se tice cekanja...puno parova drugu t teze ostvari... samo tu kolko nas ima...

----------


## Sreća_83

JUtro!
*
Zadarmamica*, koliko čekate tu drugu T? 

MM i ja smo mislili isto da će uhvatiti odmah, pa nije bauk napraviti dijete. Najslađi posao, zapravo. Ispada da je i krvnički, zahtjevan, mukotrpan, plačljiv...  :Laughing: 

I još nešto, kad svaki mjesec procurim, imam osjećaj kao da sam pala ispit.  :škola:  Učim mjesec dana, spremam se, štrebam, čitam, istražujem, onda padnem. Poludim, mislim si "opet"! I opet se spremam i učim, polažem ispit uoči O i na samu O, čekam rezultat i opet padnem!..... Zar nije tako? :psiholog:

----------


## nivesa

Bas tak sreco....teske muke! Ja cekam 2 godine...aktivno od 12 mj.sa svim ucenjima i studiranjima. I nije mi ni najmanje jasno wtf se dogada i zakaj se ne prima??? Iako po jednom testu ispada da je bila biokemijska ali ne zelim ni znat da li je ili je test krivo pokazao!

----------


## nivesa

Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma jos uvjek....strpit cu se jos tj.dana....valjda

----------


## Sreća_83

Da mi je netko rekao da ću imat problem sa začećem.... ma mislim, nisam to pomislila ni u ludilu... Sad kad vrtim filmove u glavi, sve što sam prošla u životu, mogu zaključiti da je ovo sasvim očekivano. Moj život nije bio lagan, od samog djetinjstva pa nadalje.... Zato mislim da je Ema pravo čudo, čim je došla tako brzo, lako, a oko svega sam se morala dobro namučiti. Sasvim je očekivano da se oko druge sreće moram mučiti. Red je na tome. 

Bože, podaj mi drugu sreću....

----------


## nivesa

Dat ce....tjesim sebe kao i tebe...
mislim da On da svakome tereta koliko moze podnjeti...
Sreco kao da citam o sebi...
I ja sam imala tezak zivot..nije mi ni sad lako. Za sve se moram trgat i mucit... valjda ce doci taj dan nase srece...

----------


## Sreća_83

Da, jednom sam čula to da On daje onoliko tereta koliko čovjek može podnijeti pa se sjećam da sam prije 10-ak godina mislila da sam u tom slučaju jako hrabra osoba...

Evo jedna pričica ukratko:

Hodao čovjek pustinjom kroz pijesak i molio se Bogu da mu pomogne izdržati, a Bog mu kaže: "Bez brige, neću te ostaviti..." I čovjek je hodao, a u pijesku su ostajali njegovi i Božji otisci. Nakon nekog vremena, čovjek vidi da u pijesku nedostaje nešto, vidio je samo otiske jednog u pijesku, ne više dvojice. Stao je preklinjati. "Bože, zašto si me ostavio?" a Bog mu odgovori: "Nisam te ostavio, već kad više nisi mogao hodati, uzeo sam te na svoja leđa i nosio..." 

 :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

> Ja nemam nikakvih simptoma jos uvjek....strpit cu se jos tj.dana....valjda


Baš bih voljela da se ulovila mala mrvica.  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      21.08.2014.  *   :Grin: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

tayla  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* *

ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## nivesa

Oho...tayla jos sutra sa nama a onda?

----------


## Sreća_83

Onda je brišem. A što da radim, tako je Žužy rekla. Ne znam zašto je tako isparila, opet...?!

----------


## nivesa

A bas bezveze. Kaj ona to inace tak? Mozda je t ili u depri...

----------


## Sreća_83

Da, već je jednom tako bilo...Onda se nakon cca 2 mj. vratila... I redovito javljala, preuzela listu i ode. Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavi se, *Tayla*!  Zabrinute smo malo... (možda imaš dobru vijest)

----------


## Sreća_83

Nivesa, kad ti je bila O? Sori ako si to već spominjala.....

----------


## zadarmamica

> JUtro!
> *
> Zadarmamica*, koliko čekate tu drugu T? 
> 
> MM i ja smo mislili isto da će uhvatiti odmah, pa nije bauk napraviti dijete. Najslađi posao, zapravo. Ispada da je i krvnički, zahtjevan, mukotrpan, plačljiv... 
> 
> I još nešto, kad svaki mjesec procurim, imam osjećaj kao da sam pala ispit.  Učim mjesec dana, spremam se, štrebam, čitam, istražujem, onda padnem. Poludim, mislim si "opet"! I opet se spremam i učim, polažem ispit uoči O i na samu O, čekam rezultat i opet padnem!..... Zar nije tako?


Evo tri ciklusa nista od +
A u 10.mj smo prvi put Odlucili krenuti na trudnocu pa je bila biokemijska i onda sam toliko bila razocarana i tuzna da sam odustala.tako mi i triba kad nisam tila trudnocu dobrih dvi ipo god.sada kad ocu...nista.
Razlozi su bili pelena...skinuli ju ovo lito.i kasnjenje u govoru.idemo kod logopeda.
Sada ako ostanem trudna sin ce taman napuniti 4god.
Prijatelji nam imaju po dvoje i stalno pilaju..a neznaju da radimo na tome.moj odgovor je kad bude bit ce.prvo dijete sam prva rodila odma prvi ciklus a dvima frendicama je trebalo godinu dana.i sa drugim djetetom od 3-6mj.

----------


## nivesa

Tayla ajde otvori nam novo odbrojavanje....
Ne znam stvarno sreco...nisam piskila trakice na moru... a drugacije ne znam odredit zbog tih ciklusa.. racunam negdje izmedu 4 i 10 .8. Valjda

----------


## Sreća_83

Zadarmamica, još nije strašno dugo.... Bar se jednom i primilo (premda je loše završilo), a kod mene ni to.

----------


## nivesa

Prosli mj sam dobila 20.7. Sto bi znacilo da je bila 6.7. A sad stvarno nez...

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamica, još nije strašno dugo.... Bar se jednom i primilo (premda je loše završilo), a kod mene ni to.


Posto su mi ciklusi 29,34,29,34.naizmjenicno mi budu jedna ovulacija pa iduci mjesec dvi.i tako uvik.
Ovaj ciklus bi mi trebao biti 29 i jedna ovulacija.
Dali da pisam test 30.dc
Nemogu ja izdrzati.
A koliko brige dok sam bila mlađa...samo da ne ostanem trudna

----------


## Sreća_83

A najbolje je ili mjeriti BT ili piškiti trakice pa onda garant znaš, ovako je nagađanje.... Ja sam primorana mjeriti BT, bezveze.

Opet ću piti marulju, kad mi prestane M.

----------


## nivesa

Bt kazem svaki ciklus SAD POCINJEM i onda zaboravim...

----------


## Sreća_83

> Bt kazem svaki ciklus SAD POCINJEM i onda zaboravim...


 :Smile: 

E, ide mi na živce što sam primorana znati razne pojmove, htjela-ne htjela, a neke pojma nemaju ništa, niti trebaju to znati, bebe im se hvataju kao lude...




 :drek:

----------


## nivesa

Bas tak...znam toliko informacija da imam osjecaj da ce mi mozak nekada zakuhat

----------


## <mišica>

> E, ide mi na živce što sam primorana znati razne pojmove, htjela-ne htjela, a neke pojma nemaju ništa, niti trebaju to znati, bebe im se hvataju kao lude...


točno to  :Coffee:

----------


## nivesa

Mislim da cu uskoro dobit. Pocelo je ono kad imam osjecaj svake sekunde da je procurilo...

----------


## zadarmamica

izašlo par prišteva na licu i probada me desni jajnik.osjećam se napuhano jooooj

----------


## Sreća_83

Nivesa,  :Sad:  Što ti je to na avataru? Ne mogu otkriti....

Došla sam do zaključka da ću do proljeća 2015. ostati trudna sigurno. Želim reći, malo sam istraživala i nije strašno kad do bebe No. 2 prođe dvije godine. Trudit ćemo se i dalje, ali krajnje vrijeme je proljeće kad očekujem čudo! :Laughing:

----------


## <mišica>

> izašlo par prišteva na licu i probada me desni jajnik.osjećam se napuhano jooooj


meni je isto tako već par dana

----------


## nivesa

Andeo...u malenoj kutijici..

----------


## Sreća_83

Od čega je anđeo? Jesi ga ti napravila?

----------


## nivesa

Heklani...nisam ja, jedna frendica... jako dobra...isto mama andela...ona hekla svasta ,posto ja to ne znam odusevljava me s tim.

----------


## ivana.sky

ne spavam, zivcana sam. nervozna. muka mi je od svega. optimizam pao na 0

citam vas i eto komentar: za apsolutno sve u zivotu sam se namucila kao mala budala. nikada nista nisam "dobila" ili da mi je olako doslo... jedina stvar o kojoj sam sanjala je da budem zena i majka. sve prijateljice su uvijek vikale ja bi bila odvjetnik, ja bi bila doktor, ja veterinar, ja stjuardesa blablabla ja sam samo htjela biti zena i mama.... postala sam zena najdivnijem muskarcu na ovom svijetu (u mojim ocima), a pitam se hocu li ikada cuti da mi se netko obrati sa mama.... ni ne znaju ljudi koliko su sretni... da mi je bar jedno, samo jedno malo cudo, nista vise trazila ne bi, samo da moj zivot dobije smisao, nas zivot, da nas dvoje stvorimo nesto cisto od nas i od nase ljubavi... jer inace ne znam za sto bi otvarala oci ujutro do kraja zivota

mislim da ni zadnji mjesec prirodnog pokusavanja (nakon 2 god) nece biti nista... sa veeelikim strahom ocekujem odlazak na kliniku i molim boga svaki dan samo da nadju nacina

----------


## Sreća_83

Ma smo tužne......... :facepalm: 


 :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Bas...depra

----------


## Sreća_83

Nama treba psihić  :psiholog:

----------


## zadarmamica

> ne spavam, zivcana sam. nervozna. muka mi je od svega. optimizam pao na 0
> 
> citam vas i eto komentar: za apsolutno sve u zivotu sam se namucila kao mala budala. nikada nista nisam "dobila" ili da mi je olako doslo... jedina stvar o kojoj sam sanjala je da budem zena i majka. sve prijateljice su uvijek vikale ja bi bila odvjetnik, ja bi bila doktor, ja veterinar, ja stjuardesa blablabla ja sam samo htjela biti zena i mama.... postala sam zena najdivnijem muskarcu na ovom svijetu (u mojim ocima), a pitam se hocu li ikada cuti da mi se netko obrati sa mama.... ni ne znaju ljudi koliko su sretni... da mi je bar jedno, samo jedno malo cudo, nista vise trazila ne bi, samo da moj zivot dobije smisao, nas zivot, da nas dvoje stvorimo nesto cisto od nas i od nase ljubavi... jer inace ne znam za sto bi otvarala oci ujutro do kraja zivota
> 
> mislim da ni zadnji mjesec prirodnog pokusavanja (nakon 2 god) nece biti nista... sa veeelikim strahom ocekujem odlazak na kliniku i molim boga svaki dan samo da nadju nacina


Nakon ovoga...osjecam se grozno.bit cu bogu zahvalna sto sam mama.i drugo ako dođe dođe.od danas nema vise depre.tek sam sad postala svijesna kako je nekom drugom.

----------


## Sreća_83

Ja sam svjesna kako je drugima, itekako... Znam da sam u "prednosti", da se tako nespretno izrazim, ali prirodno je željeti više... 

Mislim na druge, obzirna sam, razmišljam, zahvalna sam Bogu na svemu što imam, a imam puno. Naravno, čovjek se drži negativnog, ali ima toliko sitnica koje su zapravo ogromne i na njima treba biti zahvalan.

Nalazim se u jednom začaranom krugu, plačem zbog neuspjeha, ali se sjetim svih uspjeha, pa plačem i zbog njih. Cure, dao Bog da nam se usliša najveća želja.  :Heart:

----------


## ivana.sky

jooj  :Sad:  nemojte se osjecat grozno, nije mi to bio cilj... svatko svoj teret nosi na svoj nacin, takva nam je sudbina... druga beba je jednako zeljena kao i prva, to je sasvim novo bice, i novi pocetak i u obitelji i u braku, to je za neke veci korak nego se odluciti za prvu...
ja volim misliti da, ako jos nije doslo (ne samo plusici nasi, nego i ostale stvari u zivotu) znaci jednostavno jos nije vrijeme, ali to ne znaci da jednom nece biti vrijeme!!

tako da... vrijeme je da podignemo moral malo ovdje i trgnemo se iz depresija!  :grouphug:   :Heart: 

danas svi budite ludi i tuzni i placite i vicite, a sutra je novi dan koji pocinjemo s velikim osmijehom i novim nadama!!  :Yes:  :Kiss:

----------


## Sreća_83

Ivana, prekasno....

Već sam se rasplakala, jao........

Stislo me i gotovo. Tuga.... ne znam kako ne misliti na dan ciklusa, na to ima li ovulacije, na sluz... pa kako ne misliti, kako se opustiti, pa ako dođe?! 

Ništa, isplakati se i sutra je novi dan.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure, eto, javljam vam se nakon dugo vremena. Zeljela bih cestitati novoj trudnici i javljam vam da krecem u kliniku za neplodnost za dva tjedna. Nadam se da ste sve dobro.

----------


## ivana.sky

> ne znam kako ne misliti na dan ciklusa, na to ima li ovulacije, na sluz... pa kako ne misliti, kako se opustiti, pa ako dođe?!


sreco ni ja nikako da nadjem lijeka za to, i svaki novi ciklus kad krene mislim si e sad neces! i onda se nadjem u sred dana kako mi misli odlutaju u tom smjeru... pa onda pred kraj ciklusa, hm koji je to simptom jel to pms ili t, sta znaci ovo, a ono.... 
tesko je objasniti ljudima koji "ne rade na tome" da to nije nesto sto se moze samo izbaciti iz glave. ne mozes si pomoc kad samo na to mislis i samo to vidis.




> javljam vam da krecem u kliniku za neplodnost za dva tjedna


yummy_mummy, i ja isto... borit cemo se skupa!!  :fige:  zelim ti puno puno srece, da bude bezbolno i da sto prije ugledas svoj +  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ola komadi, vidim vi se raspisale!

Ja na poslu popodne, a tako mi se neda.

E da, donjela sam važnu odluku, a ta je da ću ovaj mjesec ostat trudna!

----------


## <mišica>

> E da, donjela sam važnu odluku, a ta je da ću ovaj mjesec ostat trudna!


 :Naklon:

----------


## ivekica

Drage moje,
Pridružujem se odbrojavanju  :Smile:  nemojte odustajati, mnogo je dana pred nama, jedan će biti uspješan!!

Ovako, vješticu trebam dobiti za 7 dana i danas primjetim pojačanu bijelu sluz i užasno sam horny. Sad je li ovulacija tek počela ili završila?

Puse svima! Šaljem vam dobru energiju i vibre  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Ola komadi, vidim vi se raspisale!
> 
> Ja na poslu popodne, a tako mi se neda.
> 
> E da, donjela sam važnu odluku, a ta je da ću ovaj mjesec ostat trudna!


Hehe! Drzim fige!!!

----------


## nivesa

> Drage moje,
> Pridružujem se odbrojavanju  nemojte odustajati, mnogo je dana pred nama, jedan će biti uspješan!!
> 
> Ovako, vješticu trebam dobiti za 7 dana i danas primjetim pojačanu bijelu sluz i užasno sam horny. Sad je li ovulacija tek počela ili završila?
> 
> Puse svima! Šaljem vam dobru energiju i vibre


Mozda ju neces dobit za 7 nego za 15 dana....jer po tome kaj si napisala ja mislim da ti je O danas ili sutra. A m obicno dode 13-15 dana iza o

----------


## nivesa

I da,ivekica dobro nam dosla i jos prije otisla! Na koturajuce trudnice! Haha

----------


## zadarmamica

Srica pa sam ispucala ove dane s muzem  :Smile:  jer danas nema sanse.uuuuzasno boli jajnik.jedva hodam.

----------


## ivekica

Hvala cure! 
Sretno svima. Idemo se bacit na posao  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroooo cure...kako ste?
Budna od 6ipo,super volje,kavica na balkonu.. :Smile: 
Spavala bi ja jos ali eto..sin odredio drugacije.

Sluz se smanjila skroz,a desni jajnik jos boli.

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!
*
Ivekica*, molim te, napiši koji si dan ciklusa, tako da te stavim na listu... Na taj način si uključena u odbrojavanje. Ili možda želiš samo tako biti s nama? 

Dobrodošla!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Kavaaaaaa!

----------


## nivesa

Jutro!

----------


## nivesa

Cekam m nikak da krene!

----------


## nivesa

Najrade bi ju natjerala da krene ak vec nisam t

----------


## <mišica>

Jutro  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

> Cekam m nikak da krene!


A što osjećaš da dolazi? Inače, ako je čekaš i čekaš, psiha je odgađa. U ovom slučaju se stvarno trebaš opustiti (to se eto meni događa kad si umislim da sam trudna, tada me valjda preplave salve osjećaja....)

----------


## nivesa

Ma ne znam vise sta osjecam! Hahahaha
Cice malo najvise predvecer osjetim,a trbuh nista ...jedino kaj mi  se pisa vise nego inace i nekak mi je lose danas...lagana vrtoglavica...sto moze bit od pmsa ili od vremena. Ne znam kaj bi mislila....

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      22.08.2014.  *   :Grin: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*



*odbrojavalice:* *

ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

*Nivesa*, ja ti želim dA padneš u nesvijest zbog pravog razloga!  :mama:

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha tnx draga! Iako mislim da nebudem... ovaj mj se nisam niti trudila. Ni pratila kad je O...

----------


## nivesa

To bi mi bio najljepsi zakasnjeli rodendansi poklon !

----------


## pilemalo

Drage žene, poželjela sam pridružiti se forumu. Kad sam bila trudna s prvim stalno sam tu visila, iščitavala simptome i odbrojavala u sebi.. Sad se trudimo za drugo, mada imam dosta godina (37) ali nadam se da ćemo uspjeti  :Smile:  Uglavnom, sad sam 20. dan ciklusa i čekanje počinje  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Sreća_83

Meni je dosta više ganjanja. Pokušat ću spustiti svoje misli iz nebesa u prepuštenost. Naravno, znat ću koji je DC, kakva je sluz, bilježit ću BT jer mi je dokt. tako naredila, družit ćemo se, uživati, ali pokušat ću skulirati svoje misli i poći od ideje - ako se uhvati, uhvati. Tako je došla Ema.

----------


## Sreća_83

> To bi mi bio najljepsi zakasnjeli rodendansi poklon !


Kada ti je bio? I koji?  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

4.8. 29 po redu! Al uopce nemam osjecaj da imam 29...prije 16!! Haha

----------


## nivesa

> Meni je dosta više ganjanja. Pokušat ću spustiti svoje misli iz nebesa u prepuštenost. Naravno, znat ću koji je DC, kakva je sluz, bilježit ću BT jer mi je dokt. tako naredila, družit ćemo se, uživati, ali pokušat ću skulirati svoje misli i poći od ideje - ako se uhvati, uhvati. Tako je došla Ema.


Ma da! Mislim da ovo ubijanje od razmisljanja i svega toga jos vise utjece na mogucu t!

----------


## <mišica>

> 4.8. 29 po redu! Al uopce nemam osjecaj da imam 29...prije 16!! Haha


ja sam isto lavica  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

*Nivesa,* zato se slažemo nas dvije, ti lavica, ja strijelac. Hehehe, ako damo na pozornosti horoskopu. I ja isto, niti se osjećam kao da imam 30, niti izgledam tako! Meni daju 17 godina!  :Laughing:  Ponekad plačem, ponekad se smijem zbog toga. :neznam: 

Inače, mogla si se pohvaliti da imaš roćkas... :Rolling Eyes:  Evo, sa zakašnjenjem, želim ti sve što si sama poželiš, ali znam koja ti je najveća želja pa ti želim njeno što skorije ispunjenje. :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nivesa

Tnx draga na lijepim zeljama i ja tebi to zelim! I moja seka je strijelac  :Smile: 
Nisam se hvalila jer sam bas bila u depri tih dana tak da mi ni nije bilo do nicega... znas taj osjecaj...Kad ti Sreco slavis?
Misica kad je tvoj rockas?

----------


## Sreća_83

Ja slavim, jao meni, kako lete godine, 29.11.

----------


## <mišica>

meni je 16.08. bio okrugli 30.

----------


## Sreća_83

Jao, od vas dvije sam nešto sitno starija. Sad ću imati 31.  :Shock: 

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## <mišica>

ma sve je to isto, otkad sam počela raditi, godine lete da ni ne skužim a ja se i dalje osjećam ko da mi je 20...

----------


## nivesa

Sve same curice  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja cu 31.10. 25god  :Smile: 
Nisam valjda najmlada.

----------


## Sreća_83

*Zadarmamica,* što bih ja dala za tvojih 25! Nije važno kako se ja osjećam, postoji biološki sat s kojim se borim, s razlogom se tako zove.  :Sad:  U prednosti si u odnosu na mene, ah.... :drama:

----------


## stork

Sve vas mogu po šibice poslat  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Stork koliko ti brojis?

----------


## ivana.sky

pozdrav svima! nivesa, misica, sretni zakasnjeli rodjendani  :Smile: 

kod mene i dalje nista, sad mi vec nije jasno... (.)(.) nit bole nit otekle - prvi put odkad sam se skinila s pilule u ove 2god da ne reagiraju, stomak nista, nema grceva, nema pritiska, jedino sam i dalje nervozna jako, tesko zaspim, mucnina mi je stalno

----------


## nivesa

Sreco si ti iz Zg?

----------


## Sreća_83

> Sreco si ti iz Zg?


400 km dalje od Zg! Zakaj?  :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Ajme baš ste mlađahne! 

Kad smo kod godina, nekako sam izgubila orjentaciju, ja sam si stala na 23 i tak mi je super, i pričam mm da imamo novog djelatnika, onak malo stariji gospodin, cca 40 god.  Mislim, mm ima skoro 41 a ni ja nisam tak daleko,

Nivesa ti si iz ZG?

----------


## <mišica>

> pozdrav svima! nivesa, misica, sretni zakasnjeli rodjendani 
> 
> kod mene i dalje nista, sad mi vec nije jasno... (.)(.) nit bole nit otekle - prvi put odkad sam se skinila s pilule u ove 2god da ne reagiraju, stomak nista, nema grceva, nema pritiska, jedino sam i dalje nervozna jako, tesko zaspim, mucnina mi je stalno


hvala na čestitkama  :Smile: 

kakva mučnina?

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha! Mislila sam da si tu negdje blizu! Haha al ni to nije strasno. Ja sam iz Zg. Ti mami?zg? Kolko imas god? Ak si napisala vec sori promaklo mi. Mm ce uskoro 42

----------


## Sreća_83

E, da sam iz Zagreba išle bi na kavu ili nešto drugo, hahahhah  :pivo:

----------


## MAMI 2

Je, je Zg, sad ću 37.

----------


## bubekica

<misica> i moj rodjendan je bio 16.8.  :Smile: 
Zivjele lavice! 

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nivesa

> E, da sam iz Zagreba išle bi na kavu ili nešto drugo, hahahhah


Da! Steta...ti si onda na moru ili? Sad nam treba tocna lokacija! Hehe 
Mami pa ti si sad u najboljim godinama!

----------


## nivesa

> <misica> i moj rodjendan je bio 16.8. 
> Zivjele lavice! 
> 
> Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tnx! Borbeno do kraja! Nema predaje!

----------


## nivesa

Bubekica a godine? Sad se skidamo do kraja! LOL

----------


## Sreća_83

Jesmo lude! Na moru sam. Na najvećem hrv. poluotoku u najvećem gradu.  :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

> hvala na čestitkama 
> 
> kakva mučnina?


inace mi uvijek bude mucnina u pmsu od kad ne pijem pilule... nekad bude tako jako da tjera na povracanje, a nekad samo tako kovitla kovitla, manta

----------


## ivana.sky

jel ima netko iz slavonije  :Unsure:

----------


## bubekica

Iste ko tvoje ako sam dobro shvatila - 29  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Da! Steta...ti si onda na moru ili? Sad nam treba tocna lokacija! Hehe 
> Mami pa ti si sad u *najboljim godinama*!


Da, da to bolje zvuči nego *već u godinama*!

----------


## <mišica>

ma kaj su nama godine, to se više ni ne gleda

----------


## nivesa

Eh nikad mi nije sreco nije isao zemljopis!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A godine ? Ko ih sljivi nek idu ja nikam ne idem

----------


## ivekica

Sreća - piši 21dc

Cure, sretni zakašnjeli rođendan!  :Smile: 
Vidim da ste se raspisale o godinama.
Uz upornost, sat se lako prevari, ne dajte se obeshrabriti  :Smile: 

Evo ja brojim 24, a plus neće i neće. Zdravstvenih problema nema. Sljedeći tjedan branim diplomski, posao imam i došli smo na ideju da krenemo sad s bebom, jer ako ćemo cekat povišice, promaknuća, možemo čekati do penzije.  :Smile:  srećom, dečko je stariji i ima siguran posao. I drago mi je na odluci. Nažalost, pa se ljudi odluče na tu ideju tek kad ispune sebične zahtjeve, a zaboravimo da su djeca naše najveće blago. Zaboravimo koliko ljudi noćima strepi nad svojom bolesnom djecom i sve novce svijeta bi dalo za njih, koliko se žena moli za bebača i prolazi kroz traume. Materijalno je bitno i bez novaca se ne može živjeti, ali nijedne cipele, auto, neće zamijeniti zagrljaj i osmijeh djeteta. 

Drago mi je da sam s vama u iščekivanju i želim nam svima sreću!!

----------


## stork

> Stork koliko ti brojis?


34! Sad vidim da me *MAMI* "šije"  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Haha eto kolike razlike u godinama a isti problemi

----------


## nivesa

Jel ima ko kakvih simtoma?

----------


## MAMI 2

> 34! Sad vidim da me *MAMI* "šije"


Pa rekla sam ja da sam dama u godinama.

Ajme jesam stara, da stara ja sam super stara.

----------


## <mišica>

> Jel ima ko kakvih simtoma?


a ja imam osjećaj nadutosti ali skroz dolje nisko, više na desnoj strani
ali to mi je već nekih dva tjedna, svaka 2-3 dana, tu i tamo, pa sumnjam da ima veze s jajnicima, možda probava  :Rolling Eyes: 

ali moji simptomi nisu relevantni kad ne znam u kojoj sam fazi...
i imam prišteva par  :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

Prestala jaka bol u jajniku.jos malo boli na pritisak na tom dijelu.zavrsila moja ovulacija.
Bradavice bole.i dva prista.
Kriticno ce biti i znat cu da cu dobiti m ako za 3-5 dana pocnem kuhati u sebi i dobijem zelju da se sa svima posvadam.i kada krene generalka po kuci.

----------


## MAMI 2

Ja imam vrlo čudne simptome, ne smijem vam reći kako mm zove to stanje.
Ali za par dana ću se izlječiti! :Cool:

----------


## nivesa

Mami reci!!!!!
Ja ni sama ne znam kaj su simptomi cega vise u tome svemu

----------


## bubicazubica

:Cool: zašto jednostavno kad može komplicirano, :Smile: 
ja objasnila ženi sve u detalje..a sad nisam baš ni ja skužila samu sebe,nadam se da onaipak je, :Laughing: 



> *bubica* to si tak genijalno objasnila da ni ja kaj kužim ne bih skužila 
> *mišica* većina cura ovdje prati svoje cikluse putem "fertility friend" aplikacije. T ti je najpreglednije i najkomotnje plus kaj imaš hrpu objašnjenja i ti samo unosiš opažanja (BT, izgled cm, položaj cervixa, hopsanje i još koješta), a fefe ti lijepo označi. Stvar je u tome da O označi tek kad je prošla tj. tek kad je 3 dana za redom T viša od uobičajene u prvom dijelu ciklusa. Kod nekoga ne mora nužno biti drastičan pad BT dan uoči O, nego se jednostavno poslije O počne penjati. Kad bar 3 mj pratiš, dobiješ već lagani uvid. Ako znaš kad ti je otprilike O, počneš s pishkanjem lh 2-3 dana prije, uvijek popodne 1x dnevno, a ako primijetiš da crtica počne tamninti, možeš i 2x dnevno da uloviš taj peak. 
> Eto, trudila sam se, iako će možda nekome i ovo zvučati kao zubica meni

----------


## bubicazubica

grlim draga...bem mu miša!!!!!!!



> Da, 3 sata, cca. 
> 
> Inače, procurila sam.

----------


## bubicazubica

potpisujem svako slovo!!!!!!!!



> JUtro!
> [B]
> 
> 
> MM i ja smo mislili isto da će uhvatiti odmah, pa nije bauk napraviti dijete. Najslađi posao, zapravo. Ispada da je i krvnički, zahtjevan, mukotrpan, plačljiv... 
> 
> I još nešto, kad svaki mjesec procurim, imam osjećaj kao da sam pala ispit.  Učim mjesec dana, spremam se, štrebam, čitam, istražujem, onda padnem. Poludim, mislim si "opet"! I opet se spremam i učim, polažem ispit uoči O i na samu O, čekam rezultat i opet padnem!..... Zar nije tako?

----------


## <mišica>

skužila sam, skužila, a onda sam još čitala na fefeu pa mi je sad jasnije

----------


## bubicazubica

u zakašnjenju,sretan rođendan svim mlađahnim lavicama,!!!!!!!!!neka vam se ispune one najiskrenije i najželjenije želje!!!!!!!!1
a kad već pričamo o godinama...mislim da vas ja mogu sve lijepo poslati i po cigarete i šibice :Laughing: 
..ali ne dam se ja...nit se ne osjećam da imam toliko,a niti mi drugi daju..padnu na rit kad im kažem!!!!!!

----------


## stork

Sutra *2dc*. Točna k'o urica!

----------


## nivesa

Stork  :Sad:  
Bubica kolko kolko?  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mami reci!!!!!
> Ja ni sama ne znam kaj su simptomi cega vise u tome svemu


To ti se zove ne...ica. :Smile: 

Stork :Love: 

Bubice godine na sunce!

----------


## Sreća_83

*Mami*, ahahhahahhahahhahahah!

Moj tako zove prištić, ako mu koji izbije, bilo gdje na tijelu! hhehhehhehehheh! LOL

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Mami*, ahahhahahhahahhahahah!
> 
> Moj tako zove prištić, ako mu koji izbije, bilo gdje na tijelu! hhehhehhehehheh! LOL


Da da , i kod nas je to uzrok svih tegoba i nedaća.

----------


## nivesa

> To ti se zove ne...ica.
> 
> Stork
> 
> Bubice godine na sunce!





> *Mami*, ahahhahahhahahhahahah!
> 
> Moj tako zove prištić, ako mu koji izbije, bilo gdje na tijelu! hhehhehhehehheh! LOL





> Da da , i kod nas je to uzrok svih tegoba i nedaća.


Sad sam se nasmijala!

----------


## MAMI 2

> Sad sam se nasmijala!


Lako se tebi smijati, budeš vidila kad ćeš biti u mojim godinama. :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Kaj ovo za neje...u?

----------


## MAMI 2

> Kaj ovo za neje...u?


To mene pitaš?

----------


## nivesa

Da

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ulala! Koji datum? Ja sam 2.9.




> sreco ni ja nikako da nadjem lijeka za to, i svaki novi ciklus kad krene mislim si e sad neces! i onda se nadjem u sred dana kako mi misli odlutaju u tom smjeru... pa onda pred kraj ciklusa, hm koji je to simptom jel to pms ili t, sta znaci ovo, a ono.... 
> tesko je objasniti ljudima koji "ne rade na tome" da to nije nesto sto se moze samo izbaciti iz glave. ne mozes si pomoc kad samo na to mislis i samo to vidis.
> 
> 
> 
> yummy_mummy, i ja isto... borit cemo se skupa!!  zelim ti puno puno srece, da bude bezbolno i da sto prije ugledas svoj +

----------


## ivana.sky

i ja isto!!! mogu pitat odakle si..?

----------


## nivesa

Yummy zivi u ljepsim krajevima  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooooooooooooooo!

Kava je kuhana.

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      23.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
*



*odbrojavalice:* *

ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

*Stork,* žao mi je zbog M.  :Sad:  Ide ko urica, ha?! Ajde, barem to... 

*Mami,* sanjala sam da si se naljutila na mene jer u postu kad ti se obraćam uvijek pišem Mami, a ne Mami2.... :Laughing: 

Jučer smo živnule, nakon dugo vremena, raspisale se o godinama, nasmijale i tako... Bilo je vrijeme za malo radosti, a ne samo crne misli...

Evo lista, jedva čekam da se* Žužy* vrati i javi nam što je s njom jer kod nas je još u ljubičicama. Možda i ostane....  :Smile: 
A onda vas ona preuzima.

*Ivekica,* evo te na listi, još jednom dobrodošla! (jučer ti je bio 21 DC, danas je onda 22 DC?!)

----------


## nivesa

Jutro!  Ja jos nisam dobila...ko zna kad cu

----------


## nivesa

Jos uvijek samo cice osjetim

----------


## nivesa

Ima tko kakav savjet?

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: helou dame moje...
nasmijala sam se s onom n...icom...kod mene isto stanje već danima..mislim takvo :Smile: 
...stork-ajde novi ciklus nova nada,akcija i samo akcija!!!!!!!!
a moje god-stara koka dobra juha-41 i pol ravno..
svima želim ugodan dan,subotnji..ako je suditi po ovdašnjem vremenu...bit će svega-red kiše-sunca-oblaka-bure...pa ispočetka!

----------


## bubicazubica

nivesa-možda i ne dobiješ...ajmo se nadat da je tako!!!!!!!
kad smo već kod cicka---ja za svoje ni ne znam da postoje već mjesecima...opće nikakav osjećaj,nit bole,nit rastu,možda ni nisu moje :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Bubica ne znam vise kaj bi mislila i cem se nadala. Morat cu danas silovat muza pa mozda krene  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

moje isto ovaj mjesec odbijaju suradnju... sto se nespavanja tice - probudili se ja i MM u 4 ujutro i blejali do 6, pa opet nastavili spavat... iako sinoc me poceo stomak "onako" bolit, tj ne bolit nego onaj osjecaj kao da cu dobit, tako da ju ocekujem, ali bit cu presretna ako opet dodje 28d.c. jer to znaci da terapija pomaze  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Il da kupim test pa ce odma doc

----------


## ivana.sky

probaj, bar ces bit mirna  :Unsure:  mozda te iznenadi?

----------


## nivesa

Eh ivana ...tesko ali da bar! Vec sam 100 puta rekla da ga necu kupovat....a strpit cu se do ponedjeljka

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha smijeh sa cicama! Moje su ko dva utega

----------


## ivana.sky

odmori i uzivaj u vikendu pa ces vidjet sta bude do ponedjeljka... ja ti zelim srecu ovaj put!  :fige: 

ja dobila jednu malu poruku od svemira... kupih colu, otpijem par gutljaja, idem spremit bocu kad ono stoji: ne odustajem! bas zgodna slucajnost, nisam ni znala da imaju poruke na boci... tako da eto mi nova mantra, koju sam podijelila i s vama na avataru  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Haha! Ni ja ne odustajem!

----------


## ivekica

Tako je, danas 22 dc

Patimo i mi od ne...ce

----------


## ivekica

Nestao je ostatak poruke.
Ovaj mjesec 3 puta, srećom u plodne dane. Ovim tempom, ostat ćemo trudni do 2025  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Mislim ja da to pocne ic na zivce kad bas MORAS

----------


## Yummy_mummy

U Irskoj. Vidim da cemo nas dvije na isti datum imati zanimljive vijesti kod doktora. Nadam se da cemo isto tako obje imati lako rijesiv problem  :Smile: 




> i ja isto!!! mogu pitat odakle si..?

----------


## nivesa

Drzim vam fige cure!!!

----------


## <mišica>

i ja  :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

> U Irskoj. Vidim da cemo nas dvije na isti datum imati zanimljive vijesti kod doktora. Nadam se da cemo isto tako obje imati lako rijesiv problem


i ja se nadam i jedva cekam tvoje lijepe vijesti!!!  :Smile:  obavezno mi javi kako je proslo

----------


## nivesa

Jutro ili dobar dan...nema vas ni za lijek !  :Smile:   :Raspa:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Završavala tortu za nećakinju, danas joj je rođendan.
A glava me boli od sinoć.

----------


## nivesa

Mami sretan joj rockas od mene !

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      24.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
*



*odbrojavalice:* [b] :utezi: 

ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 134dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      24.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
*



*odbrojavalice:* *

ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

*Nivesa*, nije mi lijepo tvoj novi avatar....  :Sad:  Stavi cvijeće, ovaj pas je crn i velik. Barem da je neki slatki mali...  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Aaaaa  :Sad:   :Smile:   sreco to je moj Jack! I bas je velik a i crn!  :Smile:  ali evo stavit cu cvjetice  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ali naci cu ja jednu di je on bio mali !

----------


## ivekica

Cure
Dan mi proleti za čas. Te kuhaj, uči. Izludi me ovaj zadnji ispit. Još par dana... 

Uživajte u ostatku nedjelje.

----------


## nivesa

Ja jos cekam vjesticu...
Nez ni sama koje simptome da trazim...

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Kava je tu!

*Nivesa,* znam da si spominjala ponedjeljak za raditi test... AKo si i dalje pri tome, navijam za tebe, draga! Možda bolje da ga napraviš?! Ajde, pišni ga!  :Smile:  *SRETNO!*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!

Srećo hvala na kofi!

Kad nam se žuži vraća?

----------


## Sreća_83

Mislim da Žužy treba biti kod nas danas sigurno. Želiš me se riještii?  :Sad: 
*
Nivesa*, ovaj avatar je malo blaži.  :Smile:  Good doggy!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Mislim da Žužy treba biti kod nas danas sigurno. Želiš me se riještii? 
> *
> Nivesa*, ovaj avatar je malo blaži.  Good doggy!


Neeeeee, sam pitam!

----------


## Sreća_83

Zazam se, *Mami!* Jesi vidjela što sam sanjala neki dan?! Nešto u vezi tebe, tvoj nick....  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Zazam se, *Mami!* Jesi vidjela što sam sanjala neki dan?! Nešto u vezi tebe, tvoj nick....


Jesam ali nisam stigla odmah komentirati a poslije zaboravila. Možeš me zvat kak hoćeš  i kak ti paše, mislim ja jesam malo luda, al baš da se ljutima zbog toga, e toliko nisam,btw nisam ni skužila da mi fali 2.

----------


## Maminaljubav

Zadnja dva dana spotting. Danas nema ništa.  Implatacijsko ili slatko iščekivanje?

----------


## Sreća_83

*Maminaljubav,*zavisi. Može biti jedno i drugo. Kad si imala ovulaciju?

----------


## Maminaljubav

Grozna glavobolja, nema drugih simptoma.

----------


## Maminaljubav

Mislim da je bila ovaj mjesec jako kasno. Po fertility friend je bila 10.08. a ja mislim da je bila oko 15.08.

----------


## Sreća_83

Implantacija (i znakovi koji je prate) se događa 6-12 dana poslije ovulacije. Ako ti je bila 15.8., danas je 10 DPO, fino za implantaciju. :Smile:   Ne znam.... Neka se jave cure. Navijam....!

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nivesa good luck  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Hvala Sreća_83!

----------


## nivesa

Cure hvala. Ak ne dode danas do kraja radnog dana kupim test i piskim sutra ujutro. Mislim da je to onda vec dovoljno ak sam t al cu svakak cekat jutro . A nekak ne znam kaj bi mislila

----------


## Sreća_83

> Cure hvala. Ak ne dode danas do kraja radnog dana kupim test i piskim sutra ujutro. Mislim da je to onda vec dovoljno ak sam t al cu svakak cekat jutro . A nekak ne znam kaj bi mislila


 :Shy kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Mislila sam kak se necu nicrm nadat al to je jace od mene.

----------


## Sreća_83

> Mislila sam kak se necu nicrm nadat al to je jace od mene.


Pa normalno... Ljubim te!

----------


## zadarmamica

Drzim fige da bude +

----------


## zadarmamica

Sreca daj listu.
Vise nepamtim koji mi je dsn kad ti vodis evidenciju hehehe

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      25.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
*



*odbrojavalice:* *


bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4 dc*

----------


## Sreća_83

Evo lista! Već sam mislila da nitko ne gleda tu listu.... :Laughing:

----------


## stork

Jutro! Ubi me prvi radni dan nakon 4 tjedna odmora  :kettlebell: 
nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork znam kako ti je  :Sad: 

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!

----------


## nivesa

Suze su mi krenule na oci od same pomisli da ssm t!  Joooj kaj bum tuzna ak nije...

----------


## nivesa

Al stvarno bi bila sreca i dar od Boga da to bude ovaj mj

----------


## Sreća_83

> Al stvarno bi bila sreca i dar od Boga da to bude ovaj mj


Ja sam na ovaj datum 25.8. prije 4 godine saznala da sam trudna. Zanimljivo, prošle godine me taj datum nije dirao, ne znam dal sam mu uopće dala na značaju, kao ove godine. Ah, ne smijem se prisjećati....

*Nivesa,*  kako god da bude.... drži se...  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Uh.....zeludac me boli od razmisljanja i nerviranja. Do sad sam bila totalno cool. Al zadnja dva tj.me sve nekak pogada puno jace. Inace se skontroliram al sad bi na svaki drek plakala

----------


## nivesa

Eh sreco...nekak je sve tuzno...bas mi je sve tuzno

----------


## Sreća_83

Bila sam kod svoje gin. i pitala sestru jel moram imati tri kompletna grafa FF, a ne da dođem na pregled s tek ulovljenom trećom O (valjda će je biti...) i veli da ne. Eto, umjesto 7.10. idem 27.10. Agonija se produžava....

Neka cura je tamo bila, otvarala trudničku knjižicu, trudna je nekih 7 tjedana, malo zaplakah...

 I ja bih tako rado tamo sjedila, vagala se, prijavila posljednju mjesečnicu....  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A znam...bas smo  :Sad:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Aaaaa    sreco to je moj Jack! I bas je velik a i crn!


nisam vidjela sliku kad je bio velik, ali ovako mal je presladak  :Smile: 

saljem ti puuuuno pozitivne energije ~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## ivana.sky

od simptoma i dalje nista, osim mog ludila koji doseze maximum...

----------


## Sreća_83

*Ivana,* sviđa mi se tvoj potpis. Zgodno, kako je taj tekst došao baš tebi u ruke...  :Smile:  Ništa nije slučajnost. Ja u to ne vjerujem.  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Nivesa sretno!!!
Svi navijamo za plusić  :Smile: 
Nemoj se razočarati ako ne bude!

----------


## nivesa

Uh uh!

----------


## Sreća_83

> Uh uh!


Koji ti pritisak stvaramo, hahahhhahaa! :ulje:

----------


## nivesa

Da! A frendica me nagovara da ne radim jos test..i kaj sad

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa, slusaj samo sebe, i onako kako ti se hoce tako neka i bude 




> Ništa nije slučajnost. Ja u to ne vjerujem.


slazem se u potpunosti!  :Wink:

----------


## Sreća_83

> Da! A frendica me nagovara da ne radim jos test..i kaj sad


Ajmo matematički, daj postotke za test i protiv testa! (npr. za: 40, protiv: 60 posto)

----------


## nivesa

Sad na poslu stojim i gledam s lijeve strane trudnica cca 7tt a ispred mene mama sa bebicom od mj dana. Pa joooooj

----------


## Sreća_83

:Sad:

----------


## nivesa

A postotke? Haha pa sutra ce bit 38 dc. Ali ni prvi ni zadnji put...a cice osjetim onak poprilicno. Pisam malo cesce, inace mogu cjeli dan da nenpisam a danas sam vec 5 puta bila. Ali to isto moze bit PMS kaj ne? Kicma me boli...ali mozda je od posla ilipms.... ne znam ne znam

----------


## nivesa

Ima ko kaj pametnog za reci?

----------


## Sreća_83

> Ima ko kaj pametnog za reci?


Ja bih se nadala, da sam na tvom mjestu...  :Smile:  Nada je jedino što imamo, ne?

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, imam dobar feeling  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Napravi test! Nemaš što za izgubiti, a već bi se trebalo vidjeti kad obavis pish pish.
Barem ćeš prestati razbijati glavu.

----------


## nivesa

I to kaj velite. Ja cu ga popisat.Bar cu znat kaj i di . poslje posla ? Ili ujutro?

----------


## nivesa

Sad sjedim i imam osjecaj da mi pulsira izmedu jajnika...

----------


## ivekica

Možeš i odmah i ujutro za svaki slučaj  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

Upravo sam pročitala jednu misao pa da podijelim:

*Kada kreneš da odustaneš, samo pomisli na to - zašto si započeo!*

----------


## ivekica

Daaaaa  :Smile:  totalno motivirajuće

----------


## nivesa

Ah sreco...i sama znas da taj zasto i je razlog ovolike upornosti...

----------


## ivekica

Nivesa ne daj se obeshrabriti!

Evo još jedne:
Neuspjeh?! Nikad ga nisam upoznao. Susreo sam se samo a privremenim zastojima.

----------


## nivesa

Hm hm

----------


## Maminaljubav

Napravila test.

----------


## Maminaljubav

Pričinjava mi se lagana crtica  :Smile: 
 Kupujem poslije još jedan osjetljiviji testić.

----------


## Maminaljubav

Totalno uzbuđena  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nivesa kupi test.
Kupujem ih previše zadnjih godinu i pol, ali uvijek je bolje znati na čemu si. Nadam se ugodnom iznenađenju!

----------


## nivesa

Kad si ga pisnula mamina?

----------


## ivekica

Mamina ljubav  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Držim fige!!! Koliko ti kasni?

----------


## Maminaljubav

Hvala curke. Kasni cca 2 dana, kod mene su ciklusi cca 32.
Pisnula sam ga pred sat vremena  :Smile:  nisam izdržala pa skoknula sa posla na pauzu po test.

----------


## nivesa

Hihhi suprer! Nadam se da ce bit sve kak treba!

----------


## Maminaljubav

Kupila ClearBlue od 26kn. Poslije ću kupiti neki osjetljiviji. Slikala sam testić pa gledam svako toliko u slikicu  :Smile: 
Ma čini se da je blijeda crtica. Vjerovatno da pokažem mužu on bi rekao da nema ništa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Hvala Nivesa, tebi i svim curama želim da se maknemo sa liste čekalica i odbrojavalica i preselimo u trudničke teme.

----------


## nivesa

Joj cb je hm hm. Kupi gravignost on pokaze uvijek kak treba. Daj stavi sliku da vidimo! Posalji mi na pp

----------


## zadarmamica

Joooj...od jutros nisam gledala sto pisete kad ono...
Super,nadam se da ce biti +
Nivesa jos da nas i ti iznenadis.

----------


## <mišica>

ja isto taman došla s posla, kad ono, svi su u iščekivanju dobrih vijesti  :Smile: 

curke, držim vam fige, čak ni ručak neću kuhati zbog figa  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

:Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

aaaa  :Smile:  ajmooo 2u1  :Klap:  ovo odbrojavanje ne bi moglo bolje zavrsit, i iduce pocet!!

----------


## nivesa

Mamina a simptomi?

----------


## bubekica

Daj uploadaj fotku na neki sajt npr imageshack pa nam podijeli link  :Smile: 
Nivesa cekam te...

----------


## <mišica>

joj ja sam nestrpljiva ko da se o meni radi

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nema simptoma. Samo glavobolja i smeđi spotting koji je nestao.

----------


## nivesa

Kod mene minus

----------


## nivesa

Nakon kolko si ocitala rez? Mislim jel se odma vidjeli ili?

----------


## nivesa

A bas sam tuzna...znala sam

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, zao mi je... Grlim...

----------


## nivesa

Ah sve se nadam da je rano pa popodne je bla bla bla bla

----------


## nivesa

Mamina pa di se skrivas? Cekamo!

----------


## bubicazubica

smrzla sam se tu na balkonu dok sam čitala vaše prijašnje postove,jer nisam htjela preskakati
nivesa-grlim jako!!!!!!!!!!a u pm.a baš sam se ponadala da je to to...
mamina ljubav-držim fige za ponovljeni testić i neka bude + 
stork-ajde draga,prvi dan je najteže,možeš ti to..(ja sam još doma,već mj.i pol,i tko zna koliko još...morat će me ponovo učit poslu,hehe)
..pozdrav ostalim curama!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

:Love:  nivesa

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nisam išla po novi test,nisam stigla. U meduvremenu je na postojećem testu nestao svaki trag pa se pitam da li umišljam.
Od simptoma još imam propadanja u jajnicima kao pred m.
Još traje spotting,nije prestao. Obavjestim vas.
Nivesa još držim palceve da je prerano za test.

----------


## nivesa

A mamina ja se nadala velikom +

----------


## Maminaljubav

Hvala ti Nivesa.
 :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Svejedno drzim fige za sljedeci test!

----------


## Maminaljubav



----------


## Maminaljubav

Sto mislite?

----------


## <mišica>

ja ti nisam baš iskusna što se tiče testova, ali ja vidim dvije crte...
jest da je jedna bljedunjava, ali je tu, a prema onome što sam čitala u zadnje vrijeme - crta je crta  :Klap:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nivesa koliko ti kasni?
Koji test si pisnula?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Sto mislite?


Aj ipak ujutro jos jednom pisaj.

----------


## ivekica

Hm. Vidi se blijeda crtica, držim fige da je to to  :Smile: 
Ipak, može i biti da je samo vlažno. Kako pređe urin preko trakice pa se vidi, jer je mokro. Ako ste me skuzile.
Držim fige da se na ponovljenom testu vidi plus ko zamišljeni kip Isusa u kerumovoj glavi  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Ok zadarmamica,tokom jutra cu možda imati vise info!

----------


## nivesa

Mamina neznam kaj bi ti rekla oaim uzmi onaj za 15 kn gravignost i ponovi sa prvom jutarnjom.
Meni je danas 39 dc. Isti taj sam pisnula gravignost.

----------


## nivesa

Nakon kolko se pojavila crtica? I koliko joj je trebalo da nestane? Nekad na tim clearb zna bit evaporacijska druga linija. I meni se to jednom dogodilo. Na zalost. Nadam se da kod tebe nije to u pitanju.

----------


## Maminaljubav

Pojavila se za 2 minute,nestala nakon par sati.
Ponovim test za par sati,ne mogu sa prvom jer nisam stigla kupit test.

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

*Nivesa*, žao mi je, draga... Ali znaš i sama da još nije kasno.  :Smile:  Još jedan test, ne danas, možda bolje sutra ujutro s prvom mokraćom. Što je sigurno, sigurno. Gravignost mini je i meni donio sreću, svi ga hvale, tako da izbor testa je odličan!
*
Maminaljubav*, clear blue nitko ne hvali, nažalost. Spominju tu nesretnu evaporacijsku crtu.... puno cura je upravo ona zeznula, užas! Ono što me zanima, zašto ih uporno porizvode s tim nedostatkom?!?! Inače, testovi s plavim crtama su problematični, što se tiče te ev. crte. Stoag, uzimaj testove s rozim crtama (između ostalog, gravinogst). Sretno!  :Smile: 

MM je bolestan.... Suosjećam, ali kud baš ususret plodnim danima?!?!  :drama:  :facepalm: Recite, jučer je imao povišenu temp., i jutros ima, ali nešto manje. Recimo da mu prođe sutra ta povišena temp. Koliko to utječe na "dečke"? Srećom, nalaz pokazuje da su u odličnom stanju pa se nadam da ih bolest neće jako pogoditi. AH.... :cupakosu:

----------


## nivesa

Sreco nadam se jos uvijek iako nebi bili prvi put da me ta nada za...e!  :Smile:  
Mislim da lagano povisena temp ne utjece bas jako na plivace, to da je gripa ili nesto tako mozda mozda . 
Mamina napravi test...jos 15 kn riskiraj...ko ga sljivi

----------


## nivesa

E da i mislila sam napravit t sutra il prekosutra ak izdrzim do tada....sutra mozda....

----------


## zadarmamica

Kako uspijes toliko izdrzati.svaka cast.
Ja sam prvu trudnocu pisala 30dc.
A ovaj mjesec mi je ciklus 29.ja bi pisala taj dan ili sutradan  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

A gdje je kava?

Nivesa  :Love:

----------


## Sreća_83

Evo je  :Coffee:

----------


## Sreća_83

*lista** za      26.08.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:**

nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38 dc 
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37 dc
maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc 
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
*



*odbrojavalice:* *


ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5 dc*

----------


## nivesa

> Kako uspijes toliko izdrzati.svaka cast.
> Ja sam prvu trudnocu pisala 30dc.
> A ovaj mjesec mi je ciklus 29.ja bi pisala taj dan ili sutradan


Nemam pojma kak izdrzim...manpisala bi ja svakih pol sata al nema smisla...

----------


## nivesa

I ciklusi su mi inace Boze oslobodi!

----------


## Sreća_83

Eto, načičkala sam listu sa brdo smajlića!  :Smile:  Navijam za vas, cure!

Imamo toliko ljubičica, neka trudnica se mora tamo kriti.... :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Bas bi nam trebala jedna barem!

----------


## nivesa

A di je hellokitty?

----------


## Sreća_83

> A di je hellokitty?


I ona je misteriozno iščeznula.....

----------


## nivesa

Samo cekam dal ce m doci ili ne..

----------


## nivesa

E pitanjce jedno! Da li vjetrovi mogu biti simptom? :D

----------


## Sreća_83

> E pitanjce jedno! Da li vjetrovi mogu biti simptom? :D


Znam curu koja je imala poštene vjetrove i podrigivala je stalno i TRUDNA je! Da, to je njoj bio jak simptom. Tako da, može biti, da. E iskreno se nadam da je kod tebe to slučaj!  :Laughing:

----------


## ivekica

Žene, majke, kraljice jeste li obavile pish pish? Držim vam fige!

Mene su počeli peglati simptomi pred mengu. Ništa ovaj mjesec izgleda od bebača. Možda i bolje, jer sam ovaj mjesec pod stresom više nego ikad. Nakupilo se dosta obveza. Sutra u podne držite fige  :Smile: 

Nivesa mislim da može i to biti simptom. Sve što je neuobičajeno. Drugo stanje, jel  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha da! Mozda je i pms u pitanju...ko ce ga znat...al nadam se nadam

----------


## Maminaljubav



----------


## Maminaljubav

Intim plus. Jedino taj imali. Opet nije rozi.
Vidi li tko trag plusa ili ne?

----------


## nivesa

Jako se slabo vidi slika...ja sam preko moba pa ne vidim. Mozda koja curka prek kompa?

----------


## Maminaljubav

Vidi li netko trag +?
Ili samo ja  :Smile: 
Intim plus test za rano otkrivanje.

----------


## nivesa

Mislm da ga vidim! Jooooj! Znas kaj odi kod dr nek ti da uputnicu za betu!

----------


## Sreća_83

Ja vidim sjenu sjene jer mi ti kažeš da gledam dobro. No, da, gledam iz daleka, buljim i vidim. Bit će nešto. Sutra pišni opet s 1. jutarnjom. Danas ti opet nije bila prva!  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Kupit cu još jedan  :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

Vidim ga !

----------


## <mišica>

još uvijek vam držim fige  :Smile: 

meni se jučer i danas pojavio iscjedak, dosta obilan ali mi ne djeluje skroz bjelanjkasto, a sinoć su mi i cicke bile osjetljive...

----------


## Maminaljubav

Sutra cu raditi sa prvom jutarnjim ili na betu.
Ovo je gatanje  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Maminaljubav, zalijepi nam link na imageshack, ovako vidimo malu slikicu i tesko je vidjeti, a i protiv pravila foruma  :Wink:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Vidi li netko trag +?
> Ili samo ja 
> Intim plus test za rano otkrivanje.


Vidim lagano.

----------


## nivesa

Joooj koje nedoumice!

----------


## nivesa

Isla na wc jer sam mislila da sam dobila i pisalo mi se nenormalno a inace cjeli dan mogu izdrzat da  ne idem . Nisam dobila niti imam osjecaj da cu uskoro dobit. Nez kaj bi mislila. Kaj vi mislite kad bi trebala ponovit test?

----------


## <mišica>

a joj, trebala bi pričekati do jutra...ali ja znam da bi ja išla vjerojatno odmah, sutra ujutro a možda i još jednom između...  :neznam:

----------


## nivesa

Ma jutro cu svakak pricekat. Samo sam mislila da li dan dva ili mogu sutra

----------


## <mišica>

uh bome si strpljiva...

----------


## nivesa

hahahahaba ja mislim kak sam nestrpljiva

----------


## bubicazubica

dan......
sretno s novim testićima cure  moje...loše vidim slikicu,pa neću ništa unaprijed govoriti da li vidim ili ne drugu crticu...ali nadam se i vibram!!!!!!!!
uh koliko nas ima u ljubičicama...mora se negdje kriti ona/one dobitne...mada za sebe znam da niš od toga...jer od simpića nemam također niš...nit osjećaj da će doć(a trebala bi danas,sutra),nit da neće....jedino me pere nesanica već dva dana ...i to fanjska...i neka ne mogu opisat ,nije to mučnina,nego neki bljak osjećaj u noći,kad moram stavit barem bombon ,ili one orašaste plodove u usta,i tad prođe...čekam da me počne bolit glava,i onda je to to :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Cure jel itko od vasih mama sestri baka imao problema sa zacecem?

----------


## KrisZg

Ja ju vidim  :Smile: 
 :drzimfige:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Ne, uglavnom sam shvatila da su mislile da imaju problem kad ne mogu zatrudnit u više od 3 mjeseca  :Very Happy: 
Nivesa ipak pričekaj još bar jedan dan. Voljela bih reći 2-3 dana ali znam da ja ne mogu čekati niti jedan. Još jedan test kupljen, ovaj puta rozi pa pisnem ujutro. Što ako se noci ustajem piskiti, kad se racuna prva jutarnja?

----------


## nivesa

4 sata sna bi trebala odvalit i ne pisat naravno isto toliko.

----------


## nivesa

Imam test doma spreman. Mozda da sutra pisnem? Iako sumnjam u to sve.

----------


## Sreća_83

> Cure jel itko od vasih mama sestri baka imao problema sa zacecem?


Ne, e to mi je zanimljivo. Daje mi nadu!!! :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A sad gledam kad sam koristila lh trakice 22 dc je pila pozitivna. I 15 dana nakon dosla m. Znaci mozda jos ima nade

----------


## nivesa

Moja mama nas troje bez frke. Seka jedno iz prve... 
A ja....Boze oslobodi.

----------


## Sreća_83

> A sad gledam kad sam koristila lh trakice 22 dc je pila pozitivna. I 15 dana nakon dosla m. Znaci mozda jos ima nade


Kad si imala ovakav ciklus?

----------


## nivesa

U 6 mj.

----------


## Sreća_83

A miša mu, nije svaki mjesec isti, da je bar tako.... Ma ima nade!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A prije trudnoce su mi znali ciklusi bit i 5o dana

----------


## ivekica

Od mojih nitko nije imao problema. S tim da bih voljela svog frajera poslat na pretrage, a on uporno odbija. Možda iz straha zbog rezultata pa se pravi muškarčina  :Smile: 
Cure, ako vas toliko muči, odite izvadit betu pa ćete moći odahnuti. Čak i ako privatno odete, tu u zg su cijene od100-200. Jeftinije je, nego svaki dan testić i gristi si nokte. Ovako ćete pouzdano znati  :Smile: 
Želim sreću objema!

----------


## nivesa

A vise ne znam kaj bi mislila i kaj bi rekla.

----------


## kudri

> A sad gledam kad sam koristila lh trakice 22 dc je pila pozitivna. I 15 dana nakon dosla m. Znaci mozda jos ima nade


draga nivesa, nema ti smisla uspoređivati previše cikluse, posebice kad imaš tako neredovite menge. ja sam isti slučaj. prošli ciklus mi je trajao 49 dana!!! 

a jesi piškila ovaj mjesec trakice? jer ako je kasna ovulacija, naravno da je prerano za testić računa da bi miiiinimalno trebalo proći 8 dana od oplodnje/ovulacije da se nešto vidi. a najbolje 10-15 dana pričekati.

ja sam prestala jer nekako točno znam kad ovuliram. sluz, lagana bol, pojačana seksualna želja. do sada se poklopilo i sa lh trakicama. za više sam prelijena...a opet, možda mi i promakne...

držim fige!!!

----------


## nivesa

Nisam ih ovaj mj koristila. 
Ajme tak su moji ciklusi trajali po 50 dana al kad sam rodila svog andela to se nekak unormalilo na 29-38 dana.

----------


## kudri

> *lista** za 26.08.2014.* 
> *~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
> 
> *(ne)čekalice:**
> 
> nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38 dc 
> hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37 dc
> maminaljubav ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35 dc 
> žužy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33 dc
> ...


srećice, meni je danas *19dc.* pratim i na aplikacija na tabletu, pa zato znam. inače, pojma ne bi imala.

----------


## kudri

žužy, žužy, di nam je žužy??! Javi se! danas je već 33dc!! opa!!! nadam se da mudro šutiš zbog nekog dobrog razloga :D

----------


## žužy

:Bye: 
Vratija se Šime..stigli kasno sinoć nazad.
Vidim raspisale se vi ko velike! Pratila sam vas tu i tam dok bi se spojila na net,al na mom oldtajmeru od mobitela nisam imala opciju logiranja da vam se javim.
Meni je danas več 8.dc,i zadnih par dana me jako jaaaako baš boli oko lijevog jajnika i malo više..neznam kaj misliti.Nije stalno več par puta dnevno,a jednom me tako probolo da sam bez zraka ostala.  :Undecided: 
Pratila sam temp. uglavnom,al nisam ju mogla unesti..idem nadoknaditi propušteno.

*Maminaljubav* ,  :fige:  do neba da je to-to,a izgleda da jest!

*nivesa*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je za tvoje dvije crtice bilo prerano!
Neka sutra (ako pišneš),bude pozitivno!

*Srećice*, :Kiss: !

----------


## žužy

> žužy, žužy, di nam je žužy??! Javi se! danas je već 33dc!! opa!!! nadam se da mudro šutiš zbog nekog dobrog razloga :D


 :Kiss: 
Eh,kad bi ja za ozbač došla do 33. dc...to bi bio show.

----------


## nivesa

Helou zuzy! Nadam se da je bilo prerano. Imas kakav pametan savjet kad da pisnem opet

----------


## kudri

pa zato sam se i ustreperila sva od sreće! mislila sam da nam nešto tajiš :Smile:  a ovo sa jajnikom, a valjda se priprema za izbacivanje jajašca...tebi su dosta kraći ciklusi, pa tako su i ovulacije ranije, jel da?

----------


## nivesa

Eto mene sa nekim bjelim gustim iscjedkom???? 
Wtf? 
Zna mi prije m bit onak malo bjelog iscjetka al ne bas ovak! Zna netko kaj bi to moglo bit???

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,lutealna mi uvijek traje 15 dana..a ciklus mi traje ovisno o ovulaciji. Ona bude od 10. do 12. dc,pa mi tako i ciklusi budu oko 26-27 dana uglavnom. Rijeeeetko duže.
A ovi bolovi,neznam...prije 3-4 dana me najjače prepičilo,tolko da sam izašla iz kafića i ostavila društvo navečer i jedva se dovukla doma.Nikad takvo rezanje osjetila nisam,a svašta sam prošla :Undecided:  Nebi rekla da ima veze sa O.
Planiram skočit do ginićke kad mi stignu nalazi do kraja na koje me poslala,da joj odnesem kopije i neka me usput baci na uzv. Nisam bila nakon postupka.

*nivesa*,sad se nemrem sjetiti dali si pisala el znaš oko kojeg dc ti je mogla biti sad ovulacija?
Po meni je za prvi test (pogotovo ako nisi sigurna koji ti je dpo) najbitnije pišnuti onaj najosjetljiviji test,na betu 10. Taj mora pokazati pravo stanje kojih 10.dpo svakak.
I probaj ne se baš nalijevati vodom kojih sat,dva prije pišanja.
Nek je sretno!

----------


## nivesa

A nez za O...mozda izmedu 5 i 10. 8. Al ne znam. U jednom ciklusu sam ju ulovila na 22 dc. 
Pisnula sam onaj gravignost mini. Ne znam na kolko taj reagira. Mozda je bilo prerano.
I ako ga sutra pisnem s prvom jutarnjom da li uopce ima kakve razlike u odnosu na jucet popodne?

----------


## nivesa

Zuzi mozda ti je to bila o kad te tak bolilo??

----------


## ivana.sky

mozda imas 2 O ovaj mjesec?  :Smile: 

evo moje (.)(.) pocele suradjivat, malo su kao otekle, drugo i dalje nista.... osim sto sam prespavala dan evo dosad!!! uzas

----------


## nivesa

Ah....mrzim ovo iscekivanje i trazenje simptoma

----------


## žužy

Al pika me danima,nije to bilo jednokratno...plus kaj sam i prošli ciklus,nakon O osjetila neko pikanje dolje lijevo...i tu sam pisala.No dobro,proči će.

*nivesa*,grav. mini je osjetljiv na betu 20. Ima grav. ultra,on reagira na betu 10 ali ga baš ne drže sve ljekarne..kod nas ga nema nigdje. Nemrem se sad sjetiti koji još test ima jaču osjetljivost..najbolje je tražiti u ljekarni najosjetljiviji.
Mada,dok sam ja tražila jednom,prodala mi teta onaj osjetljivosti 25,tek sam doma vidla.  :Laughing:  
Ako ga sutra pišneš,razlika od zadnjeg pišanja bude dan i pol  :Smile: .Teško je išta reči kad su ti nepravilni ciklusi...možemo samo držat fige!

----------


## žužy

*ivana.sky* ,kad ti (ne)očekuješ mengu?

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy to je i meni dala. Ponudila mi je 3 svi na 25 pa sam uzela najjeftiniji

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky* ,kad ti (ne)očekuješ mengu?


pa ja ne znam... odkad nisam na piluli i uz PCOS, ciklusi su mi svakako ludovali: 30-60 dana... al prosli mj sam krenula na terapiju za stitnjacu i dobila ravno 28 d.c. tako da se nadam da je to bio znak da su se ciklusi "unormalili" i da ce sad M normalno dolazit i da ce bit O... 
sve do 30 d.c. ce mi bit prihvatljivo i podrazumijevat cu da terapija "djeluje" al nadam se da ako cu vec dobit da cu dobit 28 d.c. jer 2.9. idemo na kliniku i ne bi bas da imam mengu onda  :Unsure:  ne znam ima li to ikakvog utjecaja... mozda je cak i bolje.... nikad nisam isla pa ne znam....
 iako najradje bi naravno da ne dodje uopce! ali sumnjam, uvijek sumnjam, pa tako i sad se ne nadam pretjerano... nadam se samo da ce doc sto prije tako da zavrsi prije klinike

----------


## nivesa

Jutro curke! Evo ranom zorom kava! 
Pisnula sam test i naravno nista! Ovo je zadnji kojeg sam ja kupila! 
Sad cu stvarno cekat 5o dc i doktoru. Nista vise ne kupujem.

----------


## nivesa

I stara prica...nakon 45 min od testa stigla m! 
Sreco pisi 1 dc....
Mamina cekamo lijepe vijesti!

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!
Nivesa  :Love:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nivesa zao mi je. Poznat mi je osjećaj. Koliko sam testova kupila pa nezadovoljna bacila u smeće. Ipak dođe i taj dan kad je test pozitivan! Sretan novi ciklus!

----------


## Maminaljubav

https://imageshack.com/i/ezqSFhJ7j

----------


## bubekica

Maminaljubav, definitivno se vidi!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Baby check,blijeda crta i ovaj puta,ali to je čini se pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Bubekica jelda? 
Bas sam sretna,nisam još Mm rekla!!! Bit ce oduševljen!

----------


## bubekica

Planiras li vaditi betu? Koliko ti je danas dana od ovulacije?

----------


## Maminaljubav

Danas je cca 12,misliš da treba izvaditi betu?

----------


## Maminaljubav

Nekih 4 dana kasni,nije puno ali 3 blijedo pozitivna testa.

----------


## nivesa

Bljedo ili tamno test je pozitivan! 
Ja bi odmah isla kod ginekologa da potvrdi! 
Ma reci muzu da se veseli sa tobom!

----------


## nivesa

To je to draga! Cestitam! Uljepsala si mi ovaj sugavi dan!

----------


## bubekica

Nemas kaj kod ginekologa, za uzv je rano, mozes samo opet piskit trakicu kod njega.
Ako je 12dpo onda ne kasni 4 dana, m obicno dolazi 15dpo, znaci da kasni 4 dana bio bi 19i dan od ovulacije.
Ako je 12dpo ovo je taman sjena  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Hvala Nivesa,u prvoj trudnoći sam bila 5 tjedana trudna kad sam saznala i otišla na pregled. Već je bila srčana akcija! Možda je sad prerano da nesto vidi? Jeli bolje čekati sljedeći tjedan ili bolje odmah sutra via dr?

----------


## Maminaljubav

Bubekica imam bas kasne ovulacije. Mislim da je ovaj mjesec bila 15.08. a 1dc je bio 23.08. Znaci 23dc po toj logici. Implatacijsko je bilo pred par dana,negdje 10 dana od ovulaciie.

----------


## bubekica

Za uzv je po mom misljenju rano, ali mozda ti gin da uputnicu za betu.
Sretno dalje!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## ivekica

Čestitam!!!
Koja lijepa vijest u ovo šugavo jutro. Ja bih odmah trčala na betu i vikala na sred trga, sve bih izgrlila  :Smile: 

Nivesa, novi je ciklus, ne žalosti se. Ovo je samo nova šansa.

----------


## nivesa

Odes kod ginica da ti da uputnicu za betu...i onda ce ti on sam reci kaj i kak dalje. I ja sam u prvoj t sa 5 tj saznala inotisla na pregled i isto smo imali srceko u akciji.
Nikad necu zaboravit taj dan...kad vidis to maleno cudo kak treperi u tebi...

----------


## nivesa

A di nam je Sreca jutros???

----------


## <mišica>

> https://imageshack.com/i/ezqSFhJ7j


juhuuuu, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## pilemalo

Pozdrav drage žene! Nova sam na forumu i već sam jednom pisala al mog posta nigdje... Uglavnom, htjela bi se priključiti odbrojavanjima... Imam već jedno zlato kući, trogodišnjaka, i sad je vrijeme za bracu/seku.. Problem je što sam već u ozbiljnim godinama (38) i ne znam što mogu očekivati, odnosno koliko ćemo se morati 'truditi'  :Smile:  Trenutno sam 25 dan ciklusa!

----------


## zadarmamica

Cestitam.
A nivesa drzi se.

----------


## ivana.sky

blijeda, ili ne blijeda, crta je tu! sto znaci samo pozitivno, tako da cestitam!!!  :Smile: 
ja bi isto odma kod dr. pa makar je prerano, bar betu izvadit i onda sve 4 u zrak i uzivat

nivesa  :Love:

----------


## zadarmamica

I ja bi odmah isla.u prvoj trudnoci sam odmah isla.4tt
Odmah je dokt potvrdio.jer se maternica mijenja.i rekao da dodem kad bude 7tt da otkucaje cujemo.

----------


## ivana.sky

da ja vas nesto pitam... dakle ostala mi jos 1 vaginaleta cicatridina (od 10 u terapiji), u pocetku sve super pomoglo, zadnja 3 dana opet dosle... kolikogod sam s tim imala problema i lijecila i sve probavala ovo mi se nikad nije dogodilo... sta? zasto? kako? jel netko imao iskustva? p.s. nisam imala odnose uopce za vrijeme lijecenja!! strogo sam zabranila i odlucila da necu jer se moram izlijecit i sad prc evo ih opet  :cupakosu: 
sad cu pozalit jer nisam ipak uzela canesten nego isla na "prirodno"

----------


## bubicazubica

pozdrav cure...
žužy dobrodošla natrag,i nadam se da to tvoje pobadanje i pikanje nije ništa ozbiljno..
nivesa-grlim...za sljedeći ciklus!!!!!
mamina-ajde ti lijepo izvadi beticu pa da budemo svi sigurni ono 101% i da  :Very Happy:  od veselja skupa s tobom!!!!!!
...srećice,ili žužy,zavisi koja sad radi listu-ja danas nizbrdo,ono na samo dno-1dc...i ostajem još ovaj mjesec s vama,pošto je i ovaj mjesec uranila i ne stignem sad uhvatiti niti jedan postupak,jer su još na god....ali naručena sam drugi četvrtak na utz,a i na nekakakv preliminarni dogovor,što i kako dalje za onaj sljedeći ciklus negdje iza 20.9...uh...mrzim kad se ništa ne događa,samo stojim u mjestu i čekam...

i da odgovorim na pitanje-ne,nitko mi nije imao problema sa zaćećem,nit baka,nit mama,a pogotovo sestra koja ima troje...a ni s strane moje bolje polovice
ja sam izgleda crna ovčica u obitelji :Confused:

----------


## nivesa

Sreco pa di si?

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky pricas o candidi?
Pokusaj s adicodalus vaginaletama ako zelis prirodno i jaaaako bitna ti je promjena prehrane - sto manje secera (pod tim mislim i na skrob) to manje gljivica..

----------


## nivesa

> Pozdrav drage žene! Nova sam na forumu i već sam jednom pisala al mog posta nigdje... Uglavnom, htjela bi se priključiti odbrojavanjima... Imam već jedno zlato kući, trogodišnjaka, i sad je vrijeme za bracu/seku.. Problem je što sam već u ozbiljnim godinama (38) i ne znam što mogu očekivati, odnosno koliko ćemo se morati 'truditi'  Trenutno sam 25 dan ciklusa!


Dobro nam dosla i jos prije otisla na forum koturajucih trudnica !  :Smile: 
Sigurna sam da ce te cure ugurat u listu danas ili sutra!

----------


## Sreća_83

Dan!

*Nivesa*, žao mi je zbog prokletinje, koja te ipak posjetila.  :Sad:  

Čestitam trudnici!

Nadam se da će Žužy doći i preuzeti listu, ispraviti moju grešku i tako.... 

Pozdrav svima! Manje ću se javljati jer nisam baš nešto od volje....

----------


## MAMI 2

> da ja vas nesto pitam... dakle ostala mi jos 1 vaginaleta cicatridina (od 10 u terapiji), u pocetku sve super pomoglo, zadnja 3 dana opet dosle... kolikogod sam s tim imala problema i lijecila i sve probavala ovo mi se nikad nije dogodilo... sta? zasto? kako? jel netko imao iskustva? p.s. nisam imala odnose uopce za vrijeme lijecenja!! strogo sam zabranila i odlucila da necu jer se moram izlijecit i sad prc evo ih opet 
> sad cu pozalit jer nisam ipak uzela canesten nego isla na "prirodno"


Ivana riješi je se canestenom, onda uzmi vaginalete za obnovu flore tipa acidosalus mislim da se tako zovu, i ono što je meni No1 Citrofit.

----------


## kudri

> Bubekica imam bas kasne ovulacije. Mislim da je ovaj mjesec bila 15.08. a 1dc je bio 23.08. Znaci 23dc po toj logici. Implatacijsko je bilo pred par dana,negdje 10 dana od ovulaciie.


draga, ovo si sve nešto pobrkala! nisi imala 1dc 23.8., kad je dana 27.8.  :Smile: i čestitam, plusić se itekako vidi!!a sad recept molim za ovomjesečnu akciju, simptome i sve ostalo molim. u detalje!!! hihi

----------


## nivesa

Sreco zakaj??

----------


## Majuška

*maminaljubav* - ČESTITAM!! 

a za gina i betu, to je tvoj osobni izbor
Meni je sve to sa betama bilo prestresno. 

Trudna si, uživaj i polako sa 6-7 tj. na uzv  :Yes:

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivana.sky pricas o candidi?
> Pokusaj s adicodalus vaginaletama ako zelis prirodno i jaaaako bitna ti je promjena prehrane - sto manje secera (pod tim mislim i na skrob) to manje gljivica..


prehranu sam okrenula za 360 sto bi se reklo, nije pomoglo nista... 5god sam vodila rat s njima SVAKI mjesec!!! dok se nisam skinula s pilula, i sve je bilo ok dok nismo krenili sa odnosima svaki 2.dan... sad mi je dr rekla da drugo ne mogu ni ocekivat, posto je vagina kisela, spermiji luznati, ceste odnose imamo, flora se pobrka i sta ce drugo nego candida podivljat... a bojim se jer ne znam kolikog utjecaja ona ima na zacece i kvalitetu spermija i jel opasna u ranoj trudnoci i koliko je stetno njeno lijecenje i sve ostalo kako utjece...




> Ivana riješi je se canestenom, onda uzmi vaginalete za obnovu flore tipa acidosalus mislim da se tako zovu, i ono što je meni No1 Citrofit.


citrofit sam vidjela da ste mi rekli, i htjela sam probat ali nisam uspjela nac nigdje kod nas  :Sad:  zato sam se raspitala u ljekarni i uzela ove cicatridin jer su za njih rekli da djeluju kao canesten - za lijecenje, i jos djeluju i kao preventivno za jacanje imuniteta i obnovu flore... al ocito ne pomaze bas to... 

iako iskreno dosta sam pod stresom, pogotovo zadnjih par dana pa se ni ne cudim da su izbile gljivice, mislim da bi to moglo bit od zivciranja, jer nikad mi se pod nikojom terapijom nije dogodilo da su se pojavile... dodju iduci mjesec al nikad za vrijeme lijecenja

----------


## ivana.sky

i jos jedna stvar koju sam primjetila a to je da podivljaju svaki put kad prestanem pusit! mislim da sam to vec jednom komentirala, i ne znam ima li to ikakve veze jedno s drugim ali kod mene eto vec 3.put da tome mogu svjedocit... pocnem se zdravo hranit, vjezbat, ne pusim, ne pijem, ne jedem slatko.... onda candida vlada... kad me bas briga i ne pazim (tipa pusim, pijem 3 kave dnevno, jedem 2 obroka -  s tim da prvi bude u 3 popodne, drugi u 11 navecer i to iz pekare ili pohano/przeno, zderem sladolede i cokolade, cipseve...) onda sve super  :cupakosu:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      27.08.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1 dc*

----------


## žužy

Bokić curke! Evo friška popodnevna...  :Coffee: 
Evo liste i s njom i izmjene,bacite oko pa ako ima koji felš,javite.
*pilemalo*,dobro nam došla! Nek ti odbrojavanje dc-a s nama bude vrlo kratko i da uskoro tipkaš po trudničkim temama  :Smile: 
*Maminaljubav*,čestitam na dvije roze crtice  :Very Happy:  Ma i one prve plave su bile ok! A za otiči k doktoru,kak vele cure,odredi sama...ako hočeš biti mirnija odi za cca tjedan dana.Za srčeko bude prerano ali vjerojatno se može več potvrditi trudnoča.
*nivesa,bubice*,žao mi je zbog kučkice...  :oklagija: 
nivesa,znam kako ti je..glavu gore i nema stajanja. Svaki novi početak je težak ali za koji dan se budeš veselila novim mogučnostima,novim pothvatima i novoj nadi.
bubice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do mpo doktora ni ne dođeš,neka ti ovaj ciklus bude sretan!
*HK* nam ima problema sa ulogiravanjem na forum pa ne može sama javiti da joj je danas več 13.dc.
*Srećo*,nemoj biti tužna..zajedno je lakše.  :Kiss: 
*MAMI*,mi se pratimo vidim i ovaj ciklus,hehehe..
I šećer na kraju...big kiss *Majuški* i njenoj bušici!

----------


## Maminaljubav

> draga, ovo si sve nešto pobrkala! nisi imala 1dc 23.8., kad je dana 27.8. i čestitam, plusić se itekako vidi!!a sad recept molim za ovomjesečnu akciju, simptome i sve ostalo molim. u detalje!!! hihi


Draga Kudri, hvala ti! recept je uvijek isti: sto vise akcije  :Smile: 
Simptoma nema puno osim implatacijskog koje je trajalo 2-3 dana,probadanja kao pred M,a sad pomalo već osjećam malu mučninu.

----------


## kudri

> Draga Kudri, hvala ti! recept je uvijek isti: sto vise akcije Simptoma nema puno osim implatacijskog koje je trajalo 2-3 dana,probadanja kao pred M,a sad pomalo već osjećam malu mučninu.


joj da, ta akcija. ali kad nama bude dosta nakon 3-4 dana uzastopnog...i fakat nemogu na silu, ma nema šanse! pričala mi frendica da kad su oni radili dijete, da su ga baš radili. ono, buđenje u noći jer ujutro ne stignu zbog 1. dijeteta. pa svaki dan skoto cijeli mjesec! ja to ne mogu. volim sex, ali 20 dana sexa svaki ili svaki drugi dan mi je tooo mač i nije gušt...i ne mogu si pomoći, iako je za više ciljeve!kak vi ostale to izdržite??

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky moguce je da prestanak pusenja ima veze s candidom, mislila sam da sam ti to vec napisala - sa svakim prestankom pusenja pobrka se metabolizam secera, odnosno nastane inzulinska rezistentnost. Upravo zbog toga dodje i do porasta tjelesne tezine iako unos kalorija ostane isti (makar kod mnogih to nije tako jer cigaretu zamijene grickalicama). Prestani pusiti jednom zauvijek, nemoj svakih toliko prestati, po meni je to stetnije od kontinuiranog pusenja pa eventualnog prestanka kad dodje do trudnoce.
Sto se tice candide i trudnoce, candida normalno zivi u slutnici rodnice i ne bi trebala biti problem za zacece nit za odrzavanje trudnoce. Imaju je mnoge trudnice u ranoj trudnoci.

----------


## nivesa

Ja isto nemogu na silu...ak mi nije do toga nije. I koji je smisao  toga? Nit uzivas ti niti on.

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivana.sky moguce je da prestanak pusenja ima veze s candidom, mislila sam da sam ti to vec napisala - sa svakim prestankom pusenja pobrka se metabolizam secera, odnosno nastane inzulinska rezistentnost. Upravo zbog toga dodje i do porasta tjelesne tezine iako unos kalorija ostane isti (makar kod mnogih to nije tako jer cigaretu zamijene grickalicama). Prestani pusiti jednom zauvijek, nemoj svakih toliko prestati, po meni je to stetnije od kontinuiranog pusenja pa eventualnog prestanka kad dodje do trudnoce.
> Sto se tice candide i trudnoce, candida normalno zivi u slutnici rodnice i ne bi trebala biti problem za zacece nit za odrzavanje trudnoce. Imaju je mnoge trudnice u ranoj trudnoci.


cula sam da bude u trudnoci, ali sam panicar, nisam ni trudna a vec se bojim sta ako i kako ako... al hvala ti mal si me utjesila da nije toliko strasno...
hm a ovo za rezistentnost, nisam to vidjela, negdje sam preskocila bit ce... znaci nisam luda!! a kad bi bar to tak lako islo pa da na tome ostane zauvijek, tko zna mozda ovaj put i uspijem, vidit cemo  :Unsure:

----------


## nivesa

Svaki ginekolog ce ti reci da ne postoji savrsen PAPA test bez neke upale ili bakterijice...
Meni je moj rekao kad vidim da je savrsen da ga odmah ponovim jer je to gotovo ne moguce zbog raznih cimbenika. Npr pojacana kiselosti u rodnici , ili si doala s mora pa si tam pokupila da ni ne znas , ili ti je partner prehladen bla bla bla.....uglavnom candida gljivice i sve ostale takve bakterijice su njima pod normalu...tak da si ne razbijas glavi. I HPV u trudnoci se da kontrolirati a kamoli ne ovo.

----------


## Maminaljubav

Ma nista na silu. Najbolje je ipak tih 10 dana kad bi mogle biti najplodnije prakticirati svaki drugi dan. Nismo niti mi do ovog mjeseca toliko ali dosao nam gust i eto  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica_85

Pusa svim curama, poseban nosečici  :Smile: 
Nemojte biti tužne, hormoni su čudo, PMS-ovi, menstruacije koje ne želimo  i negativni Bhcg testovi!
To Vam ja kažem koja sam prije 2 dana (debeli PMS :Smile:  plakala kao kišna godina jer sam  -tako tužna, a na moru sam i sunce peče na 28 Celzijanera! Uz to sam riba i podznak rak-gore ne može!  :Smile: 
Volim Vas pročitati i "vidjeti", drž'te mi se sve koje nešto muči, sutra je novi dan!  :Smile:   :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

:Bye:  zenica, lijepo receno  :Wink: 

a znam u trudnoci da je "normalno" ali smeta li kod pokusavanja? to mene kopka  :Unsure:  mozda je i u tome jedan od problema... ili se to njima smatra pod prirodno okruzenje?!

p.s. mene zabolio stomak veceras prilikom treninga trbusnjaka, par puta probolo od dolje kroz sredinu prije cca 1h i to je to... polako osjetim i (.)(.) da pocinju bolit... ocekujem M od sutra pa nadalje

p.p.s. pocela gledat neku novu seriju, ko za klinac radnja 2019. i sve su zene i muskarci neplodni i 6god se nije rodilo ni jedno dijete... gdje ih samo nadjem....  :Confused:  :facepalm:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooooo!

Kavica je gotova!

Čestitke našoj trudnici!

----------


## pilemalo

Joj cure moje drage, ja ne znam kako vi izdržavate ove psihoze do dolaska M... Dugo nisam bila u ovom filmu (a za prvu trudnoću su mi bila potrebna dva ciklusa) i sad mi ova nervoza baš ide na živce.. A rekla sam si da ću biti cool, ako ide, ide, ako ne da imam jedno dijete... Ali... Najradije bi da imam doma laboratorij i da izvadim krv i gotovo  :Smile:  Nekako ću valjad izdržat do idućeg tjedna (m treba doći oko 2.09.).. Pozdrav svima još jednom!

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure mene cice bole jos od ovulacije koja je bila 14-17.dc.iskoristili smo dane prije i prva dva dana ovulacije.danas 25.dan i evo lagano me boli.ovaj mj mi je 29 ciklus.znaci da bi za 4dana tribala dobiti. :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

> Joj cure moje drage, ja ne znam kako vi izdržavate ove psihoze do dolaska M... Dugo nisam bila u ovom filmu (a za prvu trudnoću su mi bila potrebna dva ciklusa) i sad mi ova nervoza baš ide na živce.. A rekla sam si da ću biti cool, ako ide, ide, ako ne da imam jedno dijete... Ali... Najradije bi da imam doma laboratorij i da izvadim krv i gotovo  Nekako ću valjad izdržat do idućeg tjedna (m treba doći oko 2.09.).. Pozdrav svima još jednom!


Jedva....ne postoji recept na zalost...

----------


## ivana.sky

:cupakosu:  - eto to sam otprilike ja od pola ciklusa dok ne dobijem... nervozu pojedem za dorucak koliko sam zivcana i nestrpljiva i AAAAAAAAAAAAA luda!!!
danas 28.d.c muka mi je i povraca mi se od saznanja da cu uskoro dobit.... i sta me ceka dalje ako dobijem

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      28.08.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  37 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

*zadarmamica* ,sretno u ljubicama!
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* svima u gornjem domu!

----------


## zadarmamica

> *zadarmamica* ,sretno u ljubicama!
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* svima u gornjem domu!


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Sutra bi trebala dobiti.
Sva sam napuhnuta ko žaba, umorna, živčana i najgore tužna. Govoriš sam sebi da se nećeš živcirati ako dođe vještica, govoriš drugima da će sve biti u redu i da ne brinu, a svakim atom tijela želiš to i čekaš, čekaš.
Nitko u okolini te ne razumiju, svi mahnu rukom i nasmiju se. Kažu, doći će kad se ne budete nadali. Dođe mi da nekog pogodim s jabukom sljedeći put kad mi to kaže. Trenutno mi je bebač jedini prioritet i sate provedem u razmišljanju gdje ćemo šetati, igrati se u parkiću, što će studirati...

Zato mi je drago da ste vi tu! Više manje 
 prolazimo iste strahove i nadanja i lijepo je osjetit razumijevanje!

Nećemo posustati!!

----------


## ivana.sky

^^ ko da sam ja ovo napisala.... doci ce, doci ce.... mhm...... vidla bi vas da toliko to zelite kako bi se tjesili s tim "doci ce"

----------


## nivesa

I dobitak na lotu ce doci...

----------


## ivana.sky

Joooj boli stomak... garantirano ce doc do jutra  :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

I ja cu u roku tri dana dobiti.
Cice me bole.ali bradavice.
A doli ne boli nego onaj osjecaj...kuva mi.

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Moji plodni dani dolaze i to je to. Ništa novo kod mene.......

----------


## pilemalo

Jutro! Ja sam danas 27 dc i ludaaaaa. Kupim test (first sign), pišnem i prvo ništa, a onda tanka, tanka crtica, pokušat ću poslikati, ali mislim da se neće vidjeti.... E sad, te evaporacijske crte postoje, jel da? I na 'crvenim' testovima ili samo na 'plavim'?!

----------


## pilemalo

e, kako stavljam slikicu?!

----------


## nivesa

Eh sreco u akciju!

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      29.08.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  38 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## žužy

Hej..
*Maminaljubav*,ima kakvih novosti..jesi pišnula još koji testić u međuvremenu,kad ćeš kod doktora?

*Srećo,anka,MAMI*,idemo u akciju!  :alexis: 

Di nam je *AdrianovaMamica*?

----------


## žužy

> Nitko u okolini te ne razumiju, svi mahnu rukom i nasmiju se. Kažu, doći će kad se ne budete nadali. Dođe mi da nekog pogodim s jabukom sljedeći put kad mi to kaže!


Onda neće doči nikada,jer nadati se nećeš nikad prestati.
Ja si samo kažem..ne razumiju oni,onaj koji nije prošao nešto,ne može isto ni razumjeti. 
Oguglaj,lakše je.
Da mi je kuna za svako "opusti se"..

----------


## Sreća_83

> Da mi je kuna za svako "opusti se"..


 :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja imam svoju izreku: *život je partija pokera. Moraš igrati s onim kartama koje dobiješ.* 
(imaš pravo zamjenu za druge karte, ali na kraju se trudiš da ispadne nešto, tako da dobiješ partiju.)

----------


## žužy

Eh Srećo,ja sam dva puta imala dobre karte i mislila da budem dobila partiju...al na kraju me "protivnik" pobijedio.

----------


## Sreća_83

> Eh Srećo,ja sam dva puta imala dobre karte i mislila da budem dobila partiju...al na kraju me "protivnik" pobijedio.


 :Sad:

----------


## Sreća_83

Akcija je danas, hihihi

----------


## nivesa

Postaje mi to sve uz sve ostale probleme prepreprenaporno...

----------


## nivesa

> Jutro! Ja sam danas 27 dc i ludaaaaa. Kupim test (first sign), pišnem i prvo ništa, a onda tanka, tanka crtica, pokušat ću poslikati, ali mislim da se neće vidjeti.... E sad, te evaporacijske crte postoje, jel da? I na 'crvenim' testovima ili samo na 'plavim'?!


Postoji i na rozim ali puno rjede. 
Kojibtest si kupila?

----------


## žužy

> e, kako stavljam slikicu?!


Probaj se registrirati na npr imageshack i tamo učitaš fotku a nama tu zaljepiš link na sliku.
Ovdje direktne slike nisu dozvoljene.
 :fige:  da je crtica slaba jer je rano!

----------


## pilemalo

First sign, onaj najjeftiniji... A sad me šora mučnina... Možda sam zabrijala, ne znam slikicu stavit  :Sad:

----------


## pilemalo

Pokušat ću sad, hvala žužy

----------


## žužy

Samo polako.. :Smile: 
Bilo bi jako lijepo imati duplo odbrojavanje!

----------


## nivesa

Sreco nadam se iskreno da je ovaj tvoj!!!

----------


## pilemalo

https://imageshack.us/my/images

----------


## pilemalo

jesam uspjela (mislim, sliku stavit, ne zatrudnit hahahah)

----------


## žužy

Nisi.  :Laughing: 
Skopiraj link drito na sliki koju si postavila tamo.

----------


## pilemalo

Ma na poslu ne mogu na imageshack, a kad sam na mobitelu updejtala onda mi je dalo samo ovaj gore link...  :Sad:  Pokušat ću od doma... Inače, crtice se još vidi  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Meni se to cini rano za test.

----------


## pilemalo

Ma naravno da je rano.. al ja sam nestrpljiva...  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Alo!
*
Žužy* - aktivna sam!!!! Jučer mi je LH bio gotovo pozitivan - nijansa je falila! Ali budući da od FETa više nemam ovulacijske bolove  :Nope:  ne znam da li je možda već i bila ovulacija. A danas poslije posla trk na svadbu - danas ne budemo stigli!

Kako si mi ti? Kako je bilo na morčeku??????

*pilemalo* - good luck!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pilemalo

http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/...psab6bad33.jpg

----------


## pilemalo

Jel se sad vidi?!

----------


## bubekica

*pilemalo* link baca error....

----------


## pilemalo

Ma ne kužim ja to, odustajem!

----------


## žužy

Ajme *anka*,sad tek vidim kolko kratki ti je bio prošli ciklus,pa što bilo  :Confused: 
Danas nisi pišnula lh?

Ah,nemam nit ja više O bolove,i suha sam kak barut,lh ne pišam..ovjulejšn prođe pored mene da ju nit ne primjetim..ako je opče ima.Samo ciljamo otprilike i to je to.S tim da mojem niti ne spominjem kad bi mi mogli biti plodni dani.Ako kužim da mu se neda,malko se više potrudim i voila. Svaki drugi dan pokrijemo u "te" dane.
A more kak more,još da smo bili sami-bilo bi savršeno  :Smile: 

*pilemalo*,koji ti je danas otprilike dpo?
Strpljivo čekam slikicu..  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Sorry, the requested page does not exist.
Please check the URL for correct spelling and capitalization.

To piše.

----------


## pilemalo

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ma...3.jpg.html?o=0

----------


## pilemalo

dakle, uploadala sam sliku na photobucket, i mogu A) kopirati prečac - to je ovo zadnje što sam stavila, ili B) desnim klikom ići u svojstva i kopirati i pejstati url adresu, a to je ovo što sam prije stavila?! Stvarno ne kužim što sam krivo napravila  :Sad:

----------


## Sreća_83

Bravo, *bez sumnje* si trudna!

----------


## bubekica

sad se vidi, i da - to je pozitivan test!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## kudri

ja vidim slikicu na oba linka! i da, čestitam, trudna si itekako jer se crtica bas bas vidi!!!! ČESTITAM!!!

----------


## kudri

ja sam ti tu poznata kuharica, pa molim te recept ovomjesečne akcije!! :D

----------


## pilemalo

Joj cure, meni je to nestvarno, netko je pitao - danas mi je neki 12-13 dpo, nisam sigurna.... I meni se ta crtica stvrano čini minimalna, a čitala sam o tim evaporacijskim i skoro sam bila uvjerena da je to - to.... Ne znam šta da kažem, s obzirom na moje godine ja sam mislila da će to ić teško... Ponovit ću za dva-tri dana test da budem ono 100% sigurna i ona - laganini  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/ma...3.jpg.html?o=0


Da,da,crtica je to!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
I očekivana debljina crtice,za te dpo  :Smile:

----------


## pilemalo

A što se tiče recepta - i s prvim djeteom i sada - nakon akcije noge u zrak! Barem na deset minuta i bez tuširanja odmah... Eto, toliko znam, sad jel to razlog - ne znam... (prvi put smo iz druge uspjeli...)

----------


## Sreća_83

> Joj cure, meni je to nestvarno, netko je pitao - danas mi je neki 12-13 dpo, nisam sigurna.... I meni se ta crtica stvrano čini minimalna, a čitala sam o tim evaporacijskim i skoro sam bila uvjerena da je to - to.... Ne znam šta da kažem, s obzirom na moje godine ja sam mislila da će to ić teško... Ponovit ću za dva-tri dana test da budem ono 100% sigurna i ona - laganini


Koliko si dugo čekala drugu bebu?

----------


## Sreća_83

> A što se tiče recepta - i s prvim djeteom i sada - nakon akcije noge u zrak! Barem na deset minuta i bez tuširanja odmah... Eto, toliko znam, sad jel to razlog - ne znam... (prvi put smo iz druge uspjeli...)


Dižem i ja, ma ni upalil.....

----------


## Maminaljubav

> Hej..
> *Maminaljubav*,ima kakvih novosti..jesi pišnula još koji testić u međuvremenu,kad ćeš kod doktora?
> 
> *Srećo,anka,MAMI*,idemo u akciju! 
> 
> Di nam je *AdrianovaMamica*?


Nisam,uživam  :Smile: 
Pomalo osjećam mirise,lagana mučnina,ali sve još uvijek pod kontrolom. Sljedeći tjedan cu kod ginekologa,ne bih prije kraja tjedna.

----------


## žužy

> Nisam,uživam 
> Pomalo osjećam mirise,lagana mučnina,ali sve još uvijek pod kontrolom. Sljedeći tjedan cu kod ginekologa,ne bih prije kraja tjedna.


Podržavam  :Smile: 
Hočeš onda otvoriti svoje odbrojavanje,pričekati možda pilemalo ili želiš sada?

----------


## kudri

a recept za nas starosjedioce ovdje??? :D

----------


## pilemalo

Ma joj Sreća - ovo nam je prvi mjesec pokušavanja, muž će malo bit razočaran jer se nadao pojačanoj akciji sljedećih mjeseci  :Smile: ... Ja još zapravo ne vjerujem... Ali nećete vjerovati, danas su mi počele jake mučnine, ono, koma, ušla u lift jutros s kolegicom i skoro se ispovraćala od njenog parferma... Zato sam i išla napraviti testić...

----------


## bubicazubica

..potpuno se slažem s tobom...mislim,počela sam ga već mrzit(sex)...a od onih dana već me hvata i panika jedno tjedan dana prije..jer kao-mora se,treba se....ma....uh....na početku svega toga pred par mjeseci sam se smijala,sve okretala na šalu,kao ono za potrebe filmske/dječje industrije,sve se da izdržat...ali sad....i baš onda kad se mora,dođe do onog psihološkog trenutka blokade..onda se i naravno svaki put u tom trenutku i posvađamo,jer ne možemo tako.ebi ga...svi smo mi od krvi i mesa,pa neću se na silu sad više sexat....



> joj da, ta akcija. ali kad nama bude dosta nakon 3-4 dana uzastopnog...i fakat nemogu na silu, ma nema šanse! pričala mi frendica da kad su oni radili dijete, da su ga baš radili. ono, buđenje u noći jer ujutro ne stignu zbog 1. dijeteta. pa svaki dan skoto cijeli mjesec! ja to ne mogu. volim sex, ali 20 dana sexa svaki ili svaki drugi dan mi je tooo mač i nije gušt...i ne mogu si pomoći, iako je za više ciljeve!kak vi ostale to izdržite??

----------


## bubicazubica

Hvala draga....trudit ćemo se....a i tebi želim isto sretan i jako dobar jesenji početak s novim postupcima!!!!!!!



> Bokić curke! Evo friška popodnevna... 
> Evo liste i s njom i izmjene,bacite oko pa ako ima koji felš,javite.
> *pilemalo*,dobro nam došla! Nek ti odbrojavanje dc-a s nama bude vrlo kratko i da uskoro tipkaš po trudničkim temama 
> *Maminaljubav*,čestitam na dvije roze crtice  Ma i one prve plave su bile ok! A za otiči k doktoru,kak vele cure,odredi sama...ako hočeš biti mirnija odi za cca tjedan dana.Za srčeko bude prerano ali vjerojatno se može več potvrditi trudnoča.
> *nivesa,bubice*,žao mi je zbog kučkice... 
> nivesa,znam kako ti je..glavu gore i nema stajanja. Svaki novi početak je težak ali za koji dan se budeš veselila novim mogučnostima,novim pothvatima i novoj nadi.
> bubice, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da do mpo doktora ni ne dođeš,neka ti ovaj ciklus bude sretan!
> *HK* nam ima problema sa ulogiravanjem na forum pa ne može sama javiti da joj je danas več 13.dc.
> *Srećo*,nemoj biti tužna..zajedno je lakše. 
> ...

----------


## ivekica

Vidim i ja crticu  :Smile: )))
Joj, tako mi je drago zbog tebe! Ajmo, hoćemo još plusića, cure u akciju!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> ..potpuno se slažem s tobom...mislim,počela sam ga već mrzit(sex)...a od onih dana već me hvata i panika jedno tjedan dana prije..jer kao-mora se,treba se....ma....uh....na početku svega toga pred par mjeseci sam se smijala,sve okretala na šalu,kao ono za potrebe filmske/dječje industrije,sve se da izdržat...ali sad....i baš onda kad se mora,dođe do onog psihološkog trenutka blokade..onda se i naravno svaki put u tom trenutku i posvađamo,jer ne možemo tako.ebi ga...svi smo mi od krvi i mesa,pa neću se na silu sad više sexat....


Mi smo taj period prošli prije par god. Nakon kaj sam skužila da se baš u dane kad bi se trebali intenzivnije sexati-mi posvađamo,uglavnom zbog bezveznog razloga..ko da uporno tražimo razlog samo da se ne "moramo"...malo smo stali na loptu.
Ja prva..prestala sam mu trambunjati o tome ko je sad trudan,ko sad ide u postupak (čak me i zamolil u jednom trenutku da mu to više ne spominjem ,jer svi su trudni osim nas),prestala sam mu donositi svoj EW razvučen prstima,turati mu poz. lh pod nos sva ponosna jer saaaaaaad se baš moraaaamo! Meni je to bilo fora i zanimljivo,njemu očito tu mač.
Onda smo se počeli opet normalno sexati.  :Cool: 
Ja naravno i dalje pratim sluz (koje btw i nema),znam kad su mi plodni dani i sve to..samo mu više ne govorim.
Pisala sam več..svidlo mu se kad sam mu za svako pokrivanje na kalendaru stavila smajlića  :Wink: 
Fora je vidjeti sve te smajliće kroz mjesec...ah muški.

----------


## bubicazubica

pilemalo-vibram i čestitam da je to zaista to,a ne ona glupa ev.ctrica!!!!!!!!!!!!!nekako same dobre vijesti ovih dana-neka se taj trend i dalje nastavi!!!!!!!!!!!
eto,sad ću popit jednu :pivo: ...i nazdravit za sve nas!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## bubicazubica

...dobra ideja draga moja...
taj :Smile: 



> Mi smo taj period prošli prije par god. Nakon kaj sam skužila da se baš u dane kad bi se trebali intenzivnije sexati-mi posvađamo,uglavnom zbog bezveznog razloga..ko da uporno tražimo razlog samo da se ne "moramo"...malo smo stali na loptu.
> Ja prva..prestala sam mu trambunjati o tome ko je sad trudan,ko sad ide u postupak (čak me i zamolil u jednom trenutku da mu to više ne spominjem ,jer svi su trudni osim nas),prestala sam mu donositi svoj EW razvučen prstima,turati mu poz. lh pod nos sva ponosna jer saaaaaaad se baš moraaaamo! Meni je to bilo fora i zanimljivo,njemu očito tu mač.
> Onda smo se počeli opet normalno sexati. 
> Ja naravno i dalje pratim sluz (koje btw i nema),znam kad su mi plodni dani i sve to..samo mu više ne govorim.
> Pisala sam več..svidlo mu se kad sam mu za svako pokrivanje na kalendaru stavila smajlića 
> Fora je vidjeti sve te smajliće kroz mjesec...ah muški.

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam novoj trudnici!

----------


## pilemalo

Hvala svima!

----------


## kudri

pilemalo, uopće nisi fora! dođeš i već te nema! :D nismo se ni upoznat stigle. Da me krivo ne shvatiš, sretna sam ja zbog tebe! Ali sam nesretna zbog nas ovdje koje čučimo godinu, dvije...a neke, na žalost, i duže...i čekamo, čekamo, čekamo ko ozebli sunce!

vjerujem da ćemo sve prije ili kasnije doći na red, ali bi da je to prije nego poslje!

----------


## zadarmamica

Joj sad bi ja pisala.i meni je prije 12 dana bila ovulacija.
A rano mi se cini.
Zapravo imam strah od ev. crte.ibiokemijske....i svega.uh

Cetitam.

----------


## pilemalo

Od srca vam želim uskoro plusiće! Najvažnije je ne gubiti nadu. U bliskoj obitelji imam jako puno sretnih završetaka višegodišnjih borbi! Neke su prirodno završile bebom, neke potpomognutom, važno je gledati naprijed i vjerovati. Ali ostat ću ja malo još tu, malo sam prerano napravila test i sad ću malo stati na loptu i pričekati da prođe tjedan dva....

----------


## zadarmamica

Imam jedan simptom....nemogu se kontrolirati.jedem sve ispred sebe.doslovno me sram.
Moze biti i pms  :Smile: 
Ali nema kod mene ludosti oko slatkog.
Ja konkretno....punu tecu poriluka  :Smile:

----------


## pilemalo

hahaha zadarmamica pa kad je poriluk fin! I ja sam ti zadnje dane jela sve što sam stigla, katastrofa, ali danas me ubila mučnina....

----------


## nivesa

> pilemalo, uopće nisi fora! dođeš i već te nema! :D nismo se ni upoznat stigle. Da me krivo ne shvatiš, sretna sam ja zbog tebe! Ali sam nesretna zbog nas ovdje koje čučimo godinu, dvije...a neke, na žalost, i duže...i čekamo, čekamo, čekamo ko ozebli sunce!
> 
> vjerujem da ćemo sve prije ili kasnije doći na red, ali bi da je to prije nego poslje!


Kao da sam ja pisala!!! X ko kuca!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Žene bok, evo tu sam, nisam nekoliko dana uopće zalazili tu pa sam danas čitala sto se sve izdesavalo u međuvremenu, a nisam ni skužila da sam dogurala do 28 dc. Neznam sta bi mislila o tome jer uvijek dobijem na 25 ili 26 dc. Ni ne razmišljam ovaj mjesec o trudnoći, a iskreno bas nisam spremna možda. U mojoj glavi pravi kaos. A usto trenutno i neku terapiju pijem..

----------


## ivana.sky

> Mi smo taj period prošli prije par god. Nakon kaj sam skužila da se baš u dane kad bi se trebali intenzivnije sexati-mi posvađamo,uglavnom zbog bezveznog razloga..ko da uporno tražimo razlog samo da se ne "moramo"...malo smo stali na loptu.
> Ja prva..prestala sam mu trambunjati o tome ko je sad trudan,ko sad ide u postupak (čak me i zamolil u jednom trenutku da mu to više ne spominjem ,jer svi su trudni osim nas),prestala sam mu donositi svoj EW razvučen prstima,turati mu poz. lh pod nos sva ponosna jer saaaaaaad se baš moraaaamo! Meni je to bilo fora i zanimljivo,njemu očito tu mač.
> Onda smo se počeli opet normalno sexati.


ista stvar i kod nas... kriza totalna od par mjeseci... mojih ispada dramaticnih, plakanja, zivcanjenja: svi su trudni samo ja nisam, kako cu uopce i ostat trudna kad se ne sexamo, ja nikada necu imat djece, ti ces mene ostavit jer ja ne mogu imat djece, ja cu morat na umjetnu, tebe uopce nije briga, tebe to ni ne dira, nabijanje lh trakica, negativnih testova, notifikacije aplikacija za ovulacije, nalazi, doktori, cekaonice, napadanja kako on mora ici sa mnom i biti sa mnom, kako moramo bas sad, bas danas, bas veceras...

onda sam shvatila.

pa ne mora on nista, glupaco! budi zahvalna da zeli i da je tu, i da te zbilja voli, i uz tebe je maximalno moguce, a to sto on ne ludi kao ti - to je samo pozitivna stvar jer nista dobro ne bi proizaslo iz toga da ste oboje ludi... yingyang

sad smo super i opet uzivamo, ne samo u cestim odnosima, nego i jedno u drugom. imam osjecaj da smo puno blizi... sto je i logicno... nikad u zivotu nisam voljela niti htjela radit nesto kad sam to -morala-


*pilemalo cestitam*!!!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ivekica

Joj djevojke, čitam vas i potpisujem svaki post.

Ne znam, mi jako rijetko to radimo. Ne zato što ne želimo, već on radi izvan rh i dođe na vikende obično. I teško je bez njega, teško je to sam prolazit. Ovaj mjesec smo se tri puta. Tri! Šanse minimalne, a tako bi htjeli...

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy, nisu svi trudni  :Bye:   :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Joj djevojke, čitam vas i potpisujem svaki post.
> 
> Ne znam, mi jako rijetko to radimo. Ne zato što ne želimo, već on radi izvan rh i dođe na vikende obično. I teško je bez njega, teško je to sam prolazit. Ovaj mjesec smo se tri puta. Tri! Šanse minimalne, a tako bi htjeli...


moj tata bio na terenu, doso kuc 1 vikend... 9mj poslije rodio se moj brat... i kad mislis da nema sanse, to malo cudo nadje nacina  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Žene bok, evo tu sam, nisam nekoliko dana uopće zalazili tu pa sam danas čitala sto se sve izdesavalo u međuvremenu, a nisam ni skužila da sam dogurala do 28 dc. Neznam sta bi mislila o tome jer uvijek dobijem na 25 ili 26 dc. Ni ne razmišljam ovaj mjesec o trudnoći, a iskreno bas nisam spremna možda. U mojoj glavi pravi kaos. A usto trenutno i neku terapiju pijem..


Hug...mozda te iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

POzdrav, eto da vam se i ja pridruzim opet. Slobodno mi pisite prvi dan ciklusa. Dosla mi "sogorica" danas....

----------


## nivesa

Ej Yummy dobro dosla natrag... nadam se da ti je ovo zadnja sogorica u iducih 9 mj

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure...
Evo ja vec pojela poriluk  :Smile:

----------


## pilemalo

Jutro cure, meni i dalje mučnina, jedva dišem i sad je i glavobolja krenula... Ako bude sve ok s ovom trudnoćom, bojim se da će bit teška, jer s prvim nisam imala skoro pa nikakve tegobe....

----------


## ivekica

:Taps:  ima nade i za nas!
Evo pijem kavicu i razmišljam kako mi kasni 1 dan  :Coffee:  lovim se za slamku, nadajući se našem malom poklonu s neba  :Rolling Eyes:  pretpostavljam da ću dobiti, ali u slučaju kašnjenja, obećala sam da test neću raditi prije utorka.
Sinoć je došao dragi i ljestvica sreće je automatski skočila. Odmah živnem... iako danas imam hrpu obveza, nekako sve lakše podnosim kad je on tu.

Pilemalo - slatke brige! Vjerujem da nije lako, ali isplati se stisnut zube zbog tog smotuljka  :Preskace uze: 

Želim vam svima ugodan vikend! Odbrojavalicama više akcije, a nama još koji plusić na forumu  :grouphug:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      30.08.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  39 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   28 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  1 dc*

----------


## žužy

Helou!
*Yummy*,welcome back!  :Kiss: 
*ivana.sky,AdrianovaMamica,ivekica,ženica_85,zadar  mamica*,kak ste curke..ima novosti? Večina vas je pisala da treba dobiti..  :fige:  do neba za extra plodan kolovoz!
A ja jučer potračala svoju ovulaciju,kad ono navečer me iznenadi egwhiteić ( :Very Happy: )!Ne obilan ko nekad,al je.I onda me boluckalo u jajniku,ne ko neki dan več baš O-pain  ( :Very Happy: ). Pa smo morali to pokriti,ne..danas temp. malko jumpnula. Eeeto...
*MAMI* di si,kaj ima?

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Kod mene još nema ništa, još nikkkkad nisam bila prešla 28dc a da nisam trudna, a sad mi je 29 dc vec. Imam jedan testić doma, al ne želim baš, neznam kako ću se osječati ako vidim plus. Prošlu trudnoću nosila sam bezbrižno, a ova ako bude nosi puno pitanja i nepoznanica..?

----------


## žužy

*AdrianovaMamica* ,nije lako znam  :Love: 
Šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## nivesa

> Kod mene još nema ništa, još nikkkkad nisam bila prešla 28dc a da nisam trudna, a sad mi je 29 dc vec. Imam jedan testić doma, al ne želim baš, neznam kako ću se osječati ako vidim plus. Prošlu trudnoću nosila sam bezbrižno, a ova ako bude nosi puno pitanja i nepoznanica..?


Joj znam.... tog se i ja bojim draga...sreran si do neba i natrag pa tako 100 puta i onda rez! Nocna mora ! Pa kako sad ocekivati srecu i pozitivu??? 
Ujutro vec mozes pisnuti. Ili se strpi do 31 dc....
Ne znam kako da ti pomognem kad i sama ludim svaki mjesec.

----------


## zadarmamica

Aaaaaaa 37,2temp
Nesmim se rano veseliti.
Tako mi je bilo u prvoj trudnoci. :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*zadarmamica*,to ti je bazalna? Dobro zvuči  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Mjereno u ustima.bezveze isla mjeriti.nisam lezala.budna od 07:30h.
U prvoj trudnoci izmjerila tako nekih 12dana nakon oplodnje i bilo 37,2temp.drugi dan test pozitivan.na 30.dc

----------


## ivana.sky

ne znam sta da mislim osim da ce doci.. drugom se ne smijem ni nadat - nanjusit ce... (.)(.) ne tak jako otekle ko sto znaju inace ali sad vec jako bolne, tu i tamo koje probadanje dolje, ali ne kuha onako kako vjestica to zna prije nego dodje, i nema ni jedne cvimbe... danas glavobolja podmukla ona i zamucen (mutan) vid (??)... e da i stalno mi je hladno nesto... eto ako je nekih simptoma uz cinjenicu da nocima ne spavam pa prespavam pol dana, al to je kod mene pod normalno... test sam odlucila ne radit, svakako u utorak idemo na kliniku pa ako se i je nesto ugnijezdilo vidjet ce tamo valjda...  :fige: 
to bi bilo predivno! dolazis na dogovor za potpomognutu/umjetnu a oni ti kazu: vama to ne treba! 
poznavajuc sebe i svoju sudbinu, o tom mogu samo sanjat.  :facepalm:

----------


## kudri

Njusim neko multiplo novo odbrojavanje! Ajde sutra sve vi sumnjive pišanje kolektivno opalite!

----------


## nivesa

> dolazis na dogovor za potpomognutu/umjetnu


Umjetna ne postoji....samo potpomognuta. Cure sa potpomognute ne vole taj termin umjetna.

----------


## nivesa

Ja se na neko vrjeme odjavljujem. Ostavite me na listi ili ne. Ne znam znam samo da nemam snage za ovo. Pratit cu vas....~~~~~~~svima

----------


## ivana.sky

> Umjetna ne postoji....samo potpomognuta. Cure sa potpomognute ne vole taj termin umjetna.


hvala na prepravci... s obzirom da cu se vjerovatno tamo prebacit, dobro je da znam...

a ti, glavu gore, skupi snage i hrabrosti, onako izvuuuuuci iz pete nekako... i vrati nam se brzo!!  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Budem...valjda....

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      31.08.2014.  *   :worldcup: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  40 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   29 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro drage moje,evo liste uz kavicu  :Coffee: 
*nivesa*,  :Love: 
Napuni baterije...mislit ćemo na tebe,javi nam se sa lijepim vijestima.

----------


## žužy

Piškalice-sretno!
 :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## ivekica

Nivesa, drži se! Kad prođe prvi val ljutnje i frustracije, vratit ćeš nam se brzo  :grouphug:  znam da nećeš odustati! 

Kasni 2 dana. Ako ne dođe, u utorak test radim ujutro.  

Žužy, hvala  :Zaljubljen: 

Ne znam za vas, ali imam iracionalni strah za bebino zdravlje. Hodam izgubljena i razmišljam što ako ovo, što ako ono... iracionalno, znam.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro žene, evo popila se kava, pojele  palačinke, ako je koja željna poslužite se ostalo još par komada

----------


## ivana.sky

:Coffee:  :Raspa:  danas laganini... iako je popodne radno... dobro pa sam jucer spomenula cvimbu, jutros sam se probudila s jednom potkoznom velicine rusije... znaci sad su kompletno svi simptomi tu koji znace da ce doci M, a ne T...

----------


## ivekica

Cure, ne znam što je meni... Čitam po forumu, pročitam neki lijepi post, odmah se rasplačem. Pročitam nešto tužno, gotova sam, ridam i jecam. 
Ne znam jesam li luda više od pritiska pa tijelo izbacuje sve nakupljeno ili me hormoni pucaju. Mislim da je prerano da bi nakon 2 tjedna od začeća (ako se dogodilo!)bilo tako intenzivno.

----------


## ivekica

> danas laganini... iako je popodne radno... dobro pa sam jucer spomenula cvimbu, jutros sam se probudila s jednom potkoznom velicine rusije... znaci sad su kompletno svi simptomi tu koji znace da ce doci M, a ne T...



Sjetila sam se jednog vica  :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  Curo imaš grad Albanije na čelu. Koji? PRIŠTINU  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

:Laughing:  e bas tako!!!

----------


## ivekica

I dobila sam.... Pišite 1 dan ciklusa  :Coffee:

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure kod mene i dalje 37,2temp.
Dali se bude vlazno ili suho?ja skroz zaboravila protokol.vlszna sam...ma mokra cudo jedno.

----------


## <mišica>

o pa ovdje se svašta izdogađalo dok me nije bilo... čestitke trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Pozdrav drage moje trudilice!
Mi od petka na turneji obišli malo frendove u lijepoj našoj i susjednu državu malo posjetili, tata vodio djecu da vide gdje je rođen, uglavnom vikend ispunjen totalno, jeduno sam malo umorna jer smo vrlo malo spavali, kao nekafa sjedili do 2-3 sata i čakulali.
Vidim ovdje puno lijepih vjesti, čestitam novoj trudnici, čeka i vibrice šaljem za ostali piškalice.
Mi se družimo, i uživamo i naravno nadmo.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Zuzi, samo da ispravim svoje odbrojavanje. 29.08. mi je bio 1 dc, 30 je 2  :Smile: 




> *lista** za      30.08.2014.  *  
> *~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
> 
> * (ne)čekalice:** 
> 
> maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  39 dc +
> ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
> adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
> ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
> ...

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cure evo da vas obavjestim da sam juce pisnula test. Pokazao mi je dvije crtice koje se tako dobro vide. Ja sam juce cjeli dan pod dojmom, još mi je to nekako nevjerojatno da je stvarno. Juce je u mom životu nakon puno mjeseci bilo mojih osmijeha, ali i suza jer na trenutke osjećala sam se kao da sam iznevjerila Adriana.

----------


## zadarmamica

Predivne vijesti.sve najbolje.
Budi sretna.

----------


## pilemalo

Ovo je neki trudnički mjesec! Čestitke svima! Zadarmamica jel opet jedeš poriluk ili ćeš jutros pišnut test?

----------


## zadarmamica

Upravo cips od paprike pojela.sada sladoled.
Danas 29.dc
Trebala pisati jutros ali nisam sinoc kupila test.a kisa mi pada.auto kod muza.pa cu sutra.bi ja i popodne ali me strah.

Gadan pms ako nisam trudna.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro, kava je kuhana, poslužite se!
Ovo je stvarno plodan mjesec.
Adrianovamamica čestiam!

----------


## ivana.sky

Cestitam!!!  :Klap: 

Ja budna vec 2h i jos ne mogu ustat iz kreveta... tako mi je hladnooo i osjecam se bas nekak slabo... ko da imam gripu - al nemam... nikakvih bolova, temp normalna 36,4.. mozda je ovo glupo vrijeme vani krivo i kisa  :Unsure:

----------


## žužy

> Cure evo da vas obavjestim da sam juce pisnula test. Pokazao mi je dvije crtice koje se tako dobro vide. Ja sam juce cjeli dan pod dojmom, još mi je to nekako nevjerojatno da je stvarno. Juce je u mom životu nakon puno mjeseci bilo mojih osmijeha, ali i suza jer na trenutke osjećala sam se kao da sam iznevjerila Adriana.


Čestitam ti draga moja od svega srca!  :Zaljubljen: 
Znaš kaj ti budem rekla,gledaj ove dvije crtice..novi život u sebi..kao nekoga koga ti je poslao tvoj anđelić,vidi kolko si tužna što je otišao,i ne želi da budeš sama.
Dan po dan..sve bude dobro!  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      01.09.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  41 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc +
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   30 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

*ivekica*,a baš mi je žao..  :Love: 

Trudničiceeee,ima vas kak nikad  :Very Happy: 
Kada otvaramo novo Odbrojavanje?

----------


## MAMI 2

Još sutra zadarmamica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zadarmamica

> Još sutra zadarmamica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ciklusi 29,34 naizmjenicno.
Ovaj mj 29.
Pisat cu sutra.mozda i danas.koliko da trpim...oko 4sata?

----------


## Majuška

Adrianova mamice: zna-la sam!!! baš sam znala! :grouphug: 
ČESTITAM!!!!
Znam da ti je sada kaos u glavi ali sve će se posložiti; slušaj srce, kao i do sada  :Heart: 
Želim ti puno sreće

----------


## žužy

> Ciklusi 29,34 naizmjenicno.
> Ovaj mj 29.
> Pisat cu sutra.mozda i danas.koliko da trpim...oko 4sata?


Ako ti je vrijeme očekivane menge,nemoraš nekaj extra trpiti,pišni kad očeš  :Smile: 
Sretno!

----------


## bubicazubica

aaaaaaaaaa...i ja tako nešto sanjam,taj odgovor"zašto ste uopće došli,vama to ne treba jer ste trudni".....
bilo bi jako lijepo kad bi tako ispalo sutra tebi/vama na dogovoru!!!!!!!!!!
vibram i držim  :fige: 



> ne znam sta da mislim osim da ce doci.. drugom se ne smijem ni nadat - nanjusit ce... (.)(.) ne tak jako otekle ko sto znaju inace ali sad vec jako bolne, tu i tamo koje probadanje dolje, ali ne kuha onako kako vjestica to zna prije nego dodje, i nema ni jedne cvimbe... danas glavobolja podmukla ona i zamucen (mutan) vid (??)... e da i stalno mi je hladno nesto... eto ako je nekih simptoma uz cinjenicu da nocima ne spavam pa prespavam pol dana, al to je kod mene pod normalno... test sam odlucila ne radit, svakako u utorak idemo na kliniku pa ako se i je nesto ugnijezdilo vidjet ce tamo valjda... 
> to bi bilo predivno! dolazis na dogovor za potpomognutu/umjetnu a oni ti kazu: vama to ne treba! 
> poznavajuc sebe i svoju sudbinu, o tom mogu samo sanjat.

----------


## bubicazubica

adrianovamamica-čestitam od srca na +!!!!!!!!!!!
uljepšala si nam ovaj burnokišni dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i svim čekalicama sutrašnjeg testića i koječega sretno do neba u tome!!!!!!!!!!
nivesa-drži se,malo se pokušaj opustiti,zaboraviti na sve brige i nedaće koje su te pratile..udahni život i punim plućima s osmijehom na usnama kreni u nove pobjede!!!!!!!
ostalim curama koje nisam spomenula-želim vam ugodan dan,tjedan,mjesec najboljih želja i snova!!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

> aaaaaaaaaa...i ja tako nešto sanjam,taj odgovor"zašto ste uopće došli,vama to ne treba jer ste trudni".....
> bilo bi jako lijepo kad bi tako ispalo sutra tebi/vama na dogovoru!!!!!!!!!!
> vibram i držim


hvala  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## zadarmamica

Kod mene i dalje 37,2temp
Koliko tako bude?pisat cu veceras

----------


## kudri

ajme, pa ako zadarmamica i ivanasky sutra donesu plusiće, bit će to najveće odbrojavanje ikada!!!! kako lijepo!

----------


## kudri

sve mi dođe da i ja pišam za društvo  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

*zadarmamica*,temp. padne uoči menge,a ako je došlo do trudnoče ostane tako povišena..do daljnjega  :Smile:  vidi grafić od KrisZg.
Moja je bila oko 37 cijelo vrijeme moje kratke trudnoče.

Ajde još*ivana.sky,ženica* i ti pišnite plusić i to je to!

----------


## žužy

> sve mi dođe da i ja pišam za društvo


Kaj ne!?  :Very Happy:

----------


## kudri

> Kod mene i dalje 37,2temp
> Koliko tako bude?pisat cu veceras


to ti je popodnevna? a i kasni ti, jel da? ah, mislim da si i ti u sretnoj grupi! imaš još kakve simptome??

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja neznam to oko temp...taj protokol kada miriti temp.
U prvoj trudnoci mi je to frendica rekla.bezveze izmirila navecer i bilo je.

A sada u bilo koje doba dana.tri dana evo mjerim.i 37,2
Jutros sam tribala dobiti.uvik ujutro dobijem.

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja neznam to oko temp...taj protokol kada miriti temp.
U prvoj trudnoci mi je to frendica rekla.bezveze izmirila navecer i bilo je.

A sada u bilo koje doba dana.tri dana evo mjerim.i 37,2
Jutros sam tribala dobiti.uvik ujutro dobijem.
Simptomi isti kao za trudnocu ili neki skroz ludi pms.

----------


## kudri

pa jel te muči/boli još nešto? i meni temperatura bude povećana drugi dio ciklusa. isto popodnevna oko 37...ali par dana prije menge padne, tako da je ova tvoja odličan znak i držim fige da je to to! a da danas pišneš?  :Smile:  koji ti je dpo?

----------


## zadarmamica

Danas 15dpo
Bole bradavice,jedem nenormalno.eno opet kuham poriluk hahahs...vec psr dana tako.dobila 1ipo kg.zgaravica...vjerojatno od hrane.
Doli me na trenutke bocne ili kao da kuha.

Uglavnom su to sve simptomi koji mogu biti za oboje.u prvoj trudnoci sam sve do testa tvrdila frendici da vu menzis dobiti.

Nezelim se nadati ...strah me da se razocaram,strah me biokemijske i laznog testa.


Saznat cemo.

----------


## žužy

A mislim da nemaš što izgubiti...ako kučkica misli dojti,došla bude pišnula ti testa ili ne! A ovako si samo misliš kaj je na stvari...jer istina,sve je to znak i trudnoče i pms-a. Ali,ako ti bude lakše pričekati još koji dan unatoč nedolasku vještice,pričekaj..test uvijek možeš pišnuti.
 :fige:

----------


## ivekica

> Cure evo da vas obavjestim da sam juce pisnula test. Pokazao mi je dvije crtice koje se tako dobro vide. Ja sam juce cjeli dan pod dojmom, još mi je to nekako nevjerojatno da je stvarno. Juce je u mom životu nakon puno mjeseci bilo mojih osmijeha, ali i suza jer na trenutke osjećala sam se kao da sam iznevjerila Adriana.


Čestitam draga!!! Nemaš razloga plakati, jedino od sreće!  :Smile:  Maleni će imati bracu ili seku di ćeš većeg veselja  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Ajme glupa sam! Oprosti molim te, sad sam tek upoznata s pozadinom.
Nemoj mi zamjeriti, nova sam.

Smatraj plusić darom s neba! Čestitam ti  :Smile:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cure hvala vam.. 
Ivekica nema frke, ne ljutim se ništa.. To tak valjd mora biti. 

Nadam se da će biti još koja trudnica ovaj mjesec, dobro je počelo  :Smile: 

Ja se samo nadam da će sve biti u redu s ovom trudnoćom i bebom. Da će beba biti zdrava.

----------


## ivana.sky

samo nemoj previse brinuti, znam da je lakse reci nego napraviti, ali zbilja gledaj na to kao na novi pocetak i novi dar i trudi se sto vise opustiti i uzivati... zasluzila si  :Love:

----------


## zadarmamica

Negativno kod mene.ocito sam imala pravi pms.ovako zadnji put prije jedno 10god da sam sve jela po kuci pred menzis.

----------


## ivana.sky

jel postoji mogucnost da je prerano?  :Unsure:

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!
*
Adrianova mamica*, čestitam ti na trudnoći!  :Smile:  Bit će sve u redu, samo polako i vjeruj.  :Smile: 

Ne pamtim da sam na odbrojavanju vidjela 3 trudnice, a tu sam od 10/2013. Još ako ih bude bilo više..... :D 

Mislila sam da mi je O bila 12 DC jer je 13 DC uslijedio rast temp. i mislih, valjda će nastaviti rasti, kad ono - pad! Bit će da je O onda danas, ako sutra se dogodi rast i zadrži se tako.... Ništa, opet akcijanje!  :alexis:

----------


## zadarmamica

Moja temp danas pala.

----------


## MAMI 2

Zadarmamica  :Love: 

Jutro, kavicaaaaa!

----------


## pilemalo

zadarmamica  :Love: ...

----------


## nivesa

Jutro cure! *AdrianovaMamica* Cetitam ti jos jednom! Sve ce to polako sjesti na svoje mjesto...
*Sreco* odmah u akciju i nadam se da se konacno zajedno sa mnom i ostalim curama koje su tu pustile korjenje iduci ciklus druzimo na nekom novom podforumu!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure.
Dobro sam.ma super.evo vec kuham.pospremam.veceras cu na step.
Pozitivna sam.promijenila sam razmisljanje.ovako mora biti.mozda je sve to u mojoj glavi.bilo me strah ici na drugu trudnocu dok sin ne rijesi pelenu i govor.
Jos nam je ostao govor.napreduje super.eto bas danas kod psihologa moramo.i ne bojim se.
Osjecam se super.kad bude bude.

----------


## TrudyC

Adrianova mamice - koje prekrasne vijesti  :Zaljubljen:  

Čestitke od srca...

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      02.09.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  42 dc +
ivanasky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
adrianovaMamica ~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc +
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   31 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,pa ti si nam ljubičica  :Very Happy:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

drage moje, od mog M jos nista...

evo bas dosla iz bolnice pa da znate da cu se vjerovatno preseliti malo u onaj drugi podforum (potpomognute) ali pratit cu vas, i veselit se zajedno s vama, i bit tuzna zajedno s vama, kratko sam tu ali prirasli ste mi srcu... nadam se da cete svi ugledati svoje +++ sto prije!!  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* kaj vele u KBO? jesi ti piskila testic?
*zadarmamica*  :Love:

----------


## žužy

Kak je prošlo,kaj ste dogovorili?

----------


## ivana.sky

nisam piskila testic  :Unsure:  mislite da bi trebala mozda? bila sam na pregledu, al nije ultrazvuk gledo...

dao mi je metformin i klomifen, jos neke nalaze za izvadit (MM novi spermiogram i nalaz od androloga, JA amh i briseve) i u 10.mj kaze ako nalazi MM-u budu ko sto su dosad bili idemo na nasu prvu inseminaciju...  :fige:

----------


## žužy

A kad počinješ sa klomifenima,sad kad mengu dobiš ili to bude za inseminaciju iduči mjesec?
Ajd ti ipak pišni testić za svaki slučaj..kolko ti kasni?

----------


## žužy

*zadarmamica*,  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

-koliko dugo još moram čekati da postanem majka (barem okvirno)
-koliko još testova na trudnoću moram napraviti, molit sve molitve koje znam dok čekam rezultat, buljiti u njih cijeli dan, okretati ih, proučavati, slikati, povećavati, gledati pod prozorom, pod svjetlom, zažmirit na jedno oko pa na drugo, onda gledati slike onih pozitivnih kad sam prvi put bila trudna i imala spontani
-koliko još temperatura moram izmjerit ujutro, čekati da toplomjer pišti, palit svjetlo, gledat kolika je temp, tražit mobitel da upišem temp u graf
-koliko još puta moram čekati kod dr-a sa zatočena u čekaonici sa 20 trudnica koje se glade po trbuhu, pričaju o tjednima, spolovima i mučninama
-koliko još uputnica i recepata, nalaza i lijekova moram podići (i popiti)
-koliko ću još puta hodati do doma zdravlja, skidati se, popeti na stol, čekati da se upali ekran i gledati ima li folikula, cisti ili žutog tijela
-koliko ću još papira skupit u svoj fascikl s nalazima
-koliko ću puta još morati slušati kao me moj doktor tješi i govori mi pozitivne primjere
-koliko ću još puta vidjeti nove trudnice koje su tek saznale da su trudne koje izlaze iz ordinacije i zbunjene zovu muževe/dečke
-koliko puta ću još moliti muža da napravi jednu jedinu pretragu koju ima
-koliko ću mu još puta prijetiti da ću podrapati i pobacati papire i tablete u wc školjku, pakirati kofer kad se skupa s njim nađem ispred zida, dignuti ruke od svega a u sebi i dalje znati da nije on kriv i da ne zna uvijek kako bi se nosio sa mnom u takvom stanju
-koliko ću još puta morati okretati glavu od trudnica, trgovina s dječjom opremom, dječje robice, prebacivati program na tv-u, poskrivećki gledati drugim ženama u trbuhe, izbjegavat police sa pelenama i dudama
-koliko ću još čekati da vidim neki broj beta hcg hormona veći od 1, pa opet strahovati da se pravilno dupla, da čujem srce i živjeti za svaki idući uzv
-koliko ću još puta reći mm-u da vidim drugu crtu na testu, al ovaj put stvarno, a na kraju dana mu jecati na ramenu
-koliko ću još noći molit iz sveg srca, iz sve duše, iz same srži cijelog svog postojanja, razgovarati i pregovarati sa Bogom, tiho plakati da ne probudim muža, okretati jastuk na drugu stanu jer je cijeli mokar od suza
-koliko ću se još puta satima preispitavati jesam li kome, zašto i kako nešto strašno loše rekla ili napravila da mi se ovo događa
-koliko ću još dana izbrojati
-koliko će me još puta u ljekarni s druge strane šaltera čudno gledati i misliti što će mi toliko testova
-koliko ću još puta žarko željeti da mi bude muka i da povraćam
-koliko ću još puta spuštat glavu i gledati u pod kad nas pitaju imamo li djece
-koliko će me još puta proći jeza cijelim tijelom kad mi netko kaže "moram ti nešto reći"
-koliko ću puta strepiti od ručka kod svekrve ili mojih da mi ne bi rekli da je šogorica ili sestra trudna i hoće li mi one ili ja sama sebi ikad oprostiti što sam progutala ogromnu knedlu u grlu prije nego sam čestitala, možda se i rasplakala
-koliko ću još nakupovati stvari za drugu djecu umjesto svoje
-koliko ću se još puta ukopati na mjestu i zuriti u poznanice i sebi u bradu mrmljati "evo i ona je trudna"
-koliko će još puta muž automatski pogledati u mene kad netko objavi trudnoću i na kavi ispod stola mi držati ruku dok nas trudni par dolazi pozdraviti
-koliko ću se još nagledati tuđih slika s ultrazvuka gdje beba maše rukicama i nogicama
-koliko ću još puta okrenuti očima kad čujem da se trudnice žale na kile, strije i nesanicu
-koliko ću još puta preispitivati odluke nepoznatih roditelja tuđe djece i onda se zakleti da ja nikad neću biti takva
-koliko će još tuđe djece sjediti u mom krilu
-koliko ću još puta imati promjene rapoloženja
-koliko ću se još puta lažno nasmijati i odgovoriti da nisam još trudna, našaliti se sa kilama kao muž dobro kuha i ljudima koji pitaju to famozno -što čekate- u sebi psovati sve redom
-koliko ću ja još puta biti bijesna na svoje tijelo, i na sebe jer ne mogu zaustaviti suze u javnosti
-koliko ću se još puta pitati kako je to biti mama i hoću li to ikad biti
-koliko ću se još priča o opuštanju naslušati i o parovima kojima su doktori rekli da nikad neće imati djece, pa eto, i koliko ih je posvojilo pa sami ostali trudni
-koliko ću još puta jedva dočekati da zaključam stan i srušim na pod s druge strane vrata i plačem satima -koliko ću još puta pitati KOLIKO?!!

----------


## Maminaljubav

Čestitke novim trudnicama!!! Koji plodan mjesec,neka se nastavi tim tempom  :Smile:

----------


## Maminaljubav

Pregled tek idući petak! Gužva kod dr!

----------


## pilemalo

Još sam samo htjela reći, što se tiče mog recepta za uspjeh, da sam i ovaj put, kao i prije nego sam prvi put ostala trudna, počela piti folnu kiselinu dva mjeseca prije početka 'rada na bebi'... Znači, folna, noge u zrak, nema tuširanja  :Smile: ) Koji recept!

----------


## Šiškica

nivesa  :Love:  :Heart:   .. razumijem te.

----------


## Šiškica

kod mene od jučer OPET moj vjerni pratitelj spoting.. znači OPET ništa!!!

----------


## kudri

pišalice, di steee???šiškice, možda je spoting ipak nešto drugo? držim fige da je!!!!kod mene cice sve lakše...znači ništa ni od ovoga ciklusa..:/

----------


## <mišica>

Meni sutra (konačno) pišite 2dc, drago mi je da je sama došla bez duphastona...
jutros sam mjerila i temp, bila je 36,9, nekako mi se to čini visoko?

----------


## ivana.sky

> A kad počinješ sa klomifenima,sad kad mengu dobiš ili to bude za inseminaciju iduči mjesec?
> Ajd ti ipak pišni testić za svaki slučaj..kolko ti kasni?


33.d.c. mi je tako da mi "kasni" 5 dana ali s obzirom na moj pcos, meni je pod normalu sve do 40.d.c. onda panicarim i odem kod dr da vidim da nije neka cista i dobijem duphaston ili nesto... idem sutra bas svoje ginekologinje pa cu vidit s njom ako misli da trebam test, nek me posalje vadit krv, to mi je najsigurnije... a za klomifen mi je rekao kad ga uspijem nabavit da ga pocnem pit, ovaj ili iduci ciklus, al evo uspjela sam ga odmah danas narucit, u subotu mi stize u ljekarnu, tako da cu vidit sutra s njom odmah ovaj ciklus da ga uzimam jer tko zna hocu li uspjet docekat iduci ciklus dok dodjem kod njega

*nivesa* koji tekst...  :Sad:  pretuzno je kad se pronadjes...

----------


## nivesa

Klomifen pijes kak? I kad pocinjes? Jel to dr mora prepisat ili? Kolko se ceka kad ih narucis?

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja kod ginek idem tek u srijedu 10.3. Moram ponavljat papu, a kad joj kažem da sam trudna mislim da će šiznut na mene.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Klomifen pijes kak? I kad pocinjes? Jel to dr mora prepisat ili? Kolko se ceka kad ih narucis?


Kod mene kazu da doneses recept (plavi), naruce u petak, u subotu stigne vec, to ovisi o ljekarni valjda... pije se koliko ja znam od 5.d.c. 2x1, to budem sutra s ginekologom vidjela, ne znam jel kod svih isto... ginekologinja ti da taj plavi recept, a sad jel moras imat preporuku specijalista za terapiju kao sto sam ja dobila ili ne, to ne znam... negdje sam citala da je cak nekima i dr opce prakse recepte davala

----------


## ivekica

> -koliko dugo još moram čekati da postanem majka (barem okvirno)
> -koliko još testova na trudnoću moram napraviti, molit sve molitve koje znam dok čekam rezultat, buljiti u njih cijeli dan, okretati ih, proučavati, slikati, povećavati, gledati pod prozorom, pod svjetlom, zažmirit na jedno oko pa na drugo, onda gledati slike onih pozitivnih kad sam prvi put bila trudna i imala spontani
> -koliko još temperatura moram izmjerit ujutro, čekati da toplomjer pišti, palit svjetlo, gledat kolika je temp, tražit mobitel da upišem temp u graf
> -koliko još puta moram čekati kod dr-a sa zatočena u čekaonici sa 20 trudnica koje se glade po trbuhu, pričaju o tjednima, spolovima i mučninama
> -koliko još uputnica i recepata, nalaza i lijekova moram podići (i popiti)
> -koliko ću još puta hodati do doma zdravlja, skidati se, popeti na stol, čekati da se upali ekran i gledati ima li folikula, cisti ili žutog tijela
> -koliko ću još papira skupit u svoj fascikl s nalazima
> -koliko ću puta još morati slušati kao me moj doktor tješi i govori mi pozitivne primjere
> -koliko ću još puta vidjeti nove trudnice koje su tek saznale da su trudne koje izlaze iz ordinacije i zbunjene zovu muževe/dečke
> ...


Rasplakala si me...  :Sad:  nadam se da će ti doći željno očekivana bebica!!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroo!
Kod mene jos nista.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      03.09.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  43 dc +
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc +
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   32 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro! Kavicaaaaaa  :Coffee: 
*<mišice>*,aleluja  :Very Happy:  A kakva ti je inače temp. u jutro? Meni je ta visoka,al možda je tebi normalna.
*Šiškice*,k vrapcu i spottingu..  :Love: 
*nivesa*,puse šaljem..
*ivana.sky*,nadam se da će te pratiti na ultrazvuku u ciklusu u kojem budeš uzimala klomifen.Sretno!

----------


## žužy

> Pregled tek idući petak! Gužva kod dr!


Draga,do idučeg petka te več budem morala skinuti sa liste sa plusićem,takva su pravila dok navršiš 50.dc.
Imaš prijedlog?

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Moja BT skočila! :Very Happy: 

Ah, još danas trebamo pokriti........ :Storma s bičem:

----------


## žužy

> Jutro!
> 
> Moja BT skočila!
> 
> Ah, još danas trebamo pokriti........


Kaj se čeka,u napad!  :Very Happy:  :alexis:

----------


## bubicazubica

dan....kavica već druga za sve vas...
ivanasky-neka se napokon nešto pokrenulo kod tebe...sretno i nek ti bude uspješno u 10.mj!!!!!!!
srećice-akcija i samo akcija!!!!!!!!
nivesa-rasplakala si me......ionako mi je nekako baš ovaj dan totalno bljak,sve neke ružne stvari unatrag dvije godine baš na taj dan...i istina je sve napisano,u svakoj riječi se prepoznajem...ne samo ja,nego i mnoge od vas vjerujem drage žene...
ali... :Predaja:  nema...idemo do kraja,do pobjede...
žužy-javim ti sutra popodne kako je stanje kod mene,idem napokon na one najvažnije konzultacije, i utz da vidimo stanje s mojim cisticama,balončekima...tko zna,možda uspijem nešto i ubosti i ovaj ciklus,ako nije prekasno(poznavajući moje o,koje su jako rano)...da znaš me i dalje stavljati na listu ili ne :Smile: 
ugodan dan svima!!!

----------


## kudri

*zadarmamica,* a da opet pišaš??
*ivana.sky,* a kaj ti čekaš s pišanjem??  :Smile: 

ajde cuurke!

----------


## Sreća_83

> Kaj se čeka,u napad!


Nije to tako jednostavno kao što se čini... :drama: 

 :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

> *ivana.sky,* a kaj ti čekaš s pišanjem??


a ja cekam da dobijem...  :Unsure:  idem sad za cca 1h kod ginekologa pa cu vidit sta ona veli




> *ivana.sky*,nadam se da će te pratiti na ultrazvuku u ciklusu u kojem budeš uzimala klomifen.Sretno!


nadam se i ja da cu uspjet dogovorit, rekla je gin. da bi ona svakako pratila sve, a sad vidit cemo... ako nista lh trakice i vijat!




> ivanasky-neka se napokon nešto pokrenulo kod tebe...sretno i nek ti bude uspješno u 10.mj!!!!!!!


hvala  :Kiss:  

svima puno srece ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

> nadam se i ja da cu uspjet dogovorit, rekla je gin. da bi ona svakako pratila sve, a sad vidit cemo... ako nista lh trakice i vijat!


Nemoj me krivo shvatiti,ali klomifeni nisu bomboni..uz njihovo uzimanje,folikulometrija je obavezna,da se prati rast folikula.
Neznaš kako reagiraš na njih,i koliko folikula budeš imala. Mogučnost višeplodne trudnoče je velika kod ciljanih odnosa uz klomifene.
Neke žene na klomiće reagiraju gore nego na "jaču" stimulaciju ovulacije.
Zato,pazi na se,podržavam da se pratiš na uzv.

p.s. i sama sam bila 3-4 ciklusa na klomifenima,uz pračenje uzv-om kod mog tadašnjeg ginića.
Da mi je ova pamet,nebi tako. Imala sam po 4-5 folikula podjednake veličine,zamisli da je svaki imao js i da se oplodila.

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala zuzy, samo ti mene uputi jer ne kuzim se ja previse dok se ne raspitam ili ne saznam od nekog...evo dogovorila sam s gin. da cu ipak iduci ciklus tek krenut s njima i dala mi je uputnicu za ultrazvuk cim ih pocnem pit da pratimo folikule... zasad samo metformin

Taman kad sam krenila do nje, dosla vjestica tako da mi je 1.d.c. danas

----------


## žužy

Nemreš vjerovat,baš je pogodila trenutak..  :Love: 
Znači,ovaj ciklus još ostaješ s nama.
*bubice*,i tebi nek je sretno sutra,da konačno krenete punim pogonom u borbu za bebicu!

----------


## ivana.sky

Pa bas... ko narucena  :Smile: 
Druzimo se jos  :Klap:

----------


## pilemalo

Evo cure moj update - vadila betu - 840... S pregledom ću pričekati još tjedan, dva.... Ljubim vas sve! Sretno u ovom ciklusu svima!!!

----------


## žužy

pilemalo,čestitam i na pismenoj potvrdi trudnoče!  :Klap:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja se sramim sad, neznam ni sto je folikul, ni kako se vadi beta, ni dal se to bas mora? 
Žuži da su ti se ta 4 folikula oplodila imala bi 4 bebe?

----------


## ivana.sky

Cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*AdrianovaMamica* ,beta hcg je hormon trudnoče i najsigurniji je pokazatelj da trudnoča postoji. Obično se vadi dva puta,u razmaku od dva dana jer se "mora" poduplati brojka i po tome se vidi da trudnoča dobro napreduje. Neke primjere bete imaš i u mom potpisu.
Mi sa potpomognute smo upučenije u to,ali ne brini..ne moraš ju izvaditi.Uživaj u plusiću i kad odlučiš,otiđi k doktoru.  :Smile: 
A čuj,da su u tim folikulima bile jajne stanice i da su se oplodile..da je okruženje bilo idealno..jedna od mogučnosti je da-začeti više beba.

----------


## <mišica>

> Jutro! Kavicaaaaaa 
> *<mišice>*,aleluja  A kakva ti je inače temp. u jutro? Meni je ta visoka,al možda je tebi normalna.
> *Šiškice*,k vrapcu i spottingu.. 
> *nivesa*,puse šaljem..
> *ivana.sky*,nadam se da će te pratiti na ultrazvuku u ciklusu u kojem budeš uzimala klomifen.Sretno!


nemam pojma kakva je, sad prvi put mjerim, danas je bila 36.3  :Confused:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ja se sramim sad, neznam ni sto je folikul, ni kako se vadi beta, ni dal se to bas mora?


ne znam jel smijem zalijepiti jedan dobar link, ako nekog zanima moze pogledat video u kojem je super objasnjenjo sto se dogadja za vrijeme ovulacije i u ciklusu zene  :Smile:  ako ne smijem, neka moderator/admin obrise post  :Unsure: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLmg4wSHdxQ

----------


## ivekica

Pije se kafica, lista forum ne bi li otkrila što novo, a da bi pomoglo.
Umorna sam od posla, ali ono bas iscrpljena. Blijeda ko krpa, više ni vitamini ne pomažu.

Dragi ide na put, taman kad treba doći O. Ne znam bi li se smijala ili plakala. Kao što sam rekla, ovim tempom, ostat ću na ovom forumu jaaaako dugo. I pronaći ću usput nekog Španjolca-vrtlara da obreže grmlje na vrijeme, jer ovo prelazi u kronični nedostatak  :Smile:  

Fali mi prvenstveno moj frajer, fali nam beba, fali slobodno vrijeme za nas, jer se vidimo po sat vremena dnevno, ili on negdje juri, ili ja. I tako, svatko pati na svojoj strani.... A trenutno nema puno opcija da se popravi situacija :/ nezadovoljstvo, veza stagnira. Nismo ni na godišnji uspjeli otići zajedno. I to me totalno rastužuje. Hoćemo li tako cijeli život funkcionirat?!

----------


## Ženica_85

Pusa cure svima, 
pišite 5 DC. Ostala sam bez interneta ovih dana, pa javljam sretnu vijest!  :Laughing:  ( a šta drugo nego se zaj.. na svoj račun)
Imam jako ažurnu mladu gin, pa je već nakon 6-7 ciklusa me uputila kod dr. Alebića na VV jer ga zna, iako je kod mene naizgled sve ok! Tako da odoh do njega u utorak,  prvi pregled, danas vadila hormone 5 dan ciklusa, tako da... živo me zanima što će bit'...iako vjerujem da je problem (kako moj muž kaže) u mojoj glavi i nigdje drugdje, tako da bi mi dobro došao i psihijatar... :D

----------


## bubekica

Ženica, a jel muz koji kaze da je problem u tvojoj glavi radio spermiogram?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav drage moje, eto me napokon. Uhvatila sam vremena da vam pisem. Cestitam svim buducim mamama na plusicima.
Ja sam bila jucer u klinici za neplodnost. Joj, kako mi je zgodan doktor, ko supermodel i jos k tome mulat!!!!! Ulala! No pustimo sad njegovu ljepotu, bitna je strucnost. Izvadili su mi 12 bocica krvi, testirali me na sve i svasta, cak i na STD. Isto su me ultrazvucno pregledali, doktor kaze da imam jako puno jajasca  :worldcup: 
Uglavnom, njegova je teorija da sam ja zapravo super fertile s obzirom da to da sam u 4 mjeseca bila tri puta trudna. On kaze da zenama treba 1-2 godine u prosjeku da zatrudne zato sto ce maternica odmah odbaciti los embrio. U mom slucaju maternica ne bira nego zeli hraniti bilo koji embrio pod svaku cijenu. Kako je vecina embrija u prirodi vise nepodobna, druge zene nece ostati trudne dok ja hocu. Matrenica ce mi hraniti i brinuti se za embrio koji ce na kraju umrijeti sam od sebe. On kaze da tu nema pomoci i da jednostavno i dalje cu moci prolaziti kroz pobacaje dok ne naletim na dobar embrio koji ce se jednostavno odrzati. Rekao je da nema potrebe da pijem aspirine. Jedino da udvostrucim dozu folne kiseline. 
Eto, u svemu ovome me tijesi da zapravo moje tijelo suraduje sa mnom i daje priliku svim bebama, te da zeli ostati trudno. Nastavit cu se druziti sa vama i nadam se da cete razumijeti moju doluku da puuuno kasnije radim test za trudnocu upravo zbog ovog mog stanja. Nadam se da je moja prica ohrabrila zene sa slicnom pricom.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dr...ml%3B480%3B551

Na ovom linku je slika mog doktora tako da malo budete ljubomorne  :grouphug:

----------


## ivana.sky

kolikogod je zgodan nadam se da ga neces cesto vidjat!! iz jednog jedinog razloga: a to je: uspjesna T!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivekica

> Pozdrav drage moje, eto me napokon. Uhvatila sam vremena da vam pisem. Cestitam svim buducim mamama na plusicima.
> Ja sam bila jucer u klinici za neplodnost. Joj, kako mi je zgodan doktor, ko supermodel i jos k tome mulat!!!!! Ulala! No pustimo sad njegovu ljepotu, bitna je strucnost. Izvadili su mi 12 bocica krvi, testirali me na sve i svasta, cak i na STD. Isto su me ultrazvucno pregledali, doktor kaze da imam jako puno jajasca 
> Uglavnom, njegova je teorija da sam ja zapravo super fertile s obzirom da to da sam u 4 mjeseca bila tri puta trudna. On kaze da zenama treba 1-2 godine u prosjeku da zatrudne zato sto ce maternica odmah odbaciti los embrio. U mom slucaju maternica ne bira nego zeli hraniti bilo koji embrio pod svaku cijenu. Kako je vecina embrija u prirodi vise nepodobna, druge zene nece ostati trudne dok ja hocu. Matrenica ce mi hraniti i brinuti se za embrio koji ce na kraju umrijeti sam od sebe. On kaze da tu nema pomoci i da jednostavno i dalje cu moci prolaziti kroz pobacaje dok ne naletim na dobar embrio koji ce se jednostavno odrzati. Rekao je da nema potrebe da pijem aspirine. Jedino da udvostrucim dozu folne kiseline. 
> Eto, u svemu ovome me tijesi da zapravo moje tijelo suraduje sa mnom i daje priliku svim bebama, te da zeli ostati trudno. Nastavit cu se druziti sa vama i nadam se da cete razumijeti moju doluku da puuuno kasnije radim test za trudnocu upravo zbog ovog mog stanja. Nadam se da je moja prica ohrabrila zene sa slicnom pricom.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=dr...ml%3B480%3B551
> 
> Na ovom linku je slika mog doktora tako da malo budete ljubomorne


Jao to su dobre vijesti onda!! Držim palčeve da što prije naleti snažni embrio  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

*Yummy mummy* - superfertility je (najvjerojatnije) i moja "dijagnoza". Čitala sam puno o tome zadnjih godina.
Eto - kad se pogodi kvalitetan spoj onda se dođe i do cilja, ali teško je doživjeti puno gubitaka...:hug:
Nadam se da će vam se uskoro desiti onaj pravi spoj  :Smile: )

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ocito, ali vidim da je kod tebe mlada dama na putu... Cestitam  :Smile:  Nadam se da ce se i meni potrefiti uskoro dobar embric  :Smile: 




> *Yummy mummy* - superfertility je (najvjerojatnije) i moja "dijagnoza". Čitala sam puno o tome zadnjih godina.
> Eto - kad se pogodi kvalitetan spoj onda se dođe i do cilja, ali teško je doživjeti puno gubitaka...:hug:
> Nadam se da će vam se uskoro desiti onaj pravi spoj )

----------


## bubekica

Yummy,
vezano za folnu, procesljaj malo ovu temu
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85418-M...60#post2649860
mozda naidjes na nesto zanimljivo. Jesi li radila pretrage trombofilije?

----------


## MAMI 2

Kavicaaaa za moje curke!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo!

----------


## bubicazubica

danček---hvala na kavici!!!!!!
žužy-hvala,hvala
yummi-i ja bi takvog dr....al kao što ivana kaže-nek ga ti što manje viđaš,prvi tj sad drugi put kad ti bude rekao"imam sretnu vijest"...a onda sve do 9 mj. uspješne t. :Smile: 
pilemalo-super beta..čestitam!!!!!
curama kojima je došla m.- :Taps:

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Pokrili smo i jučerašnji skok BT!

Sad čekanje.......... :psiholog:

----------


## bubicazubica

:Bouncing: 
neka bude i bit će sretno!!!!!!



> Jutro!
> 
> Pokrili smo i jučerašnji skok BT!
> 
> Sad čekanje..........

----------


## kudri

jutro! zadarmamica, pa kaj ti čekaš?? jel imaš kakve simptome? temepratura još uvijek 37?

----------


## Sreća_83

Hvala ti, *buba!*

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      04.09.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  44 dc +
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   33 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro..ja danas odčorila do pol 11  :Shock: 
Moja temp. je lagano u banani.. (btw,stigli nam nalazi kariograma,normalni smo tipovi  :Smile: )
*Šiškice*,dobro došla u gornji dom!  :Smile: 
*Srećo*,viš da nije bilo teško..  :Laughing: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*kudri*,a kaj ima pri tebi?  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> *lista** za      04.09.2014.  *  
> *~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
> 
> * (ne)čekalice:** 
> 
> maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  44 dc +
> ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc
> adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc +
> pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   33 dc +
> ...


Meni je danas 32.dc a ne 33

----------


## Sreća_83

*Žužy,* a šta da ti kažem.... Živa bih se pojela da nismo jučer pokrili.... :voodoo:  I ovako je teško, haha!

----------


## žužy

> Meni je danas 32.dc a ne 33


Sori draga,sutra ispravim..a napisala sam točno al u kontroli sam ispravila,zbunilo me s mišicom..

----------


## zadarmamica

> Sori draga,sutra ispravim..a napisala sam točno al u kontroli sam ispravila,zbunilo me s mišicom..


Sve ok.
Vjerovstno ce mi biti danas ili sutra 1.dc.
Ko manijak od jutros.ormare slagala,prala kuhinju i frizider i sada krecem wc.odma znam da ce vjestica doci.

----------


## ivana.sky

Meni isto ispravak: danas 2.d.c.

----------


## MazaMala

Cure moje dobar dan,da se malo i ja javim i upoznam sa vama,mm i ja zadnjih 3 mj se eto odlucili vrijeme je za akciju  :Love:  posto sam u 1 braku isla na potpomognutu sad je u pitanju kucna radinost,nadamo se jednoj maloj pisulji ili pisulincu..svima vama zelim da sto prije ne docekate slavnu M .. ovaj mj smo se trudili ali su me "napale gljive" pa se nadamo usprkos tome da ce sve biti ok..

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Bok dame.. Kavu sam preskočila, uzela čaj jer za nevjerovatno jučer sam se prehladila pa sva balim, grlo zeza malo..samo mi je to još falilo. I još mi je nevjerojatno da sam stvarno trudna..

Žuži (neznam podebljati ime na mob) palac gore za uredne kariograme. Mi svoje nismo radili, sve si mislili budemo, pa eto sad je kasno, ostaje samo nada da su u redu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala bubek! Radila sam sve zive pretrage, Trombofiliju nemam. Zato mi je doktor i rekel da mi ne trebaju aspirini. Budem pogledala ovo za folnu




> Yummy,
> vezano za folnu, procesljaj malo ovu temu
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85418-M...60#post2649860
> mozda naidjes na nesto zanimljivo. Jesi li radila pretrage trombofilije?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

AdrinanovaMamice, neizmjerno mi je drago na tvome plusicu. Cesto puta sam se rasplakala na drugom forumu citajuci tvoje postove. Nadam se da ce ova trudnoca proci potpuno uredno, da ces biti puna energije i elana. Da ce te zaobici mucnine i da ce porod biti jako brz( taman da stignes u bolnicu)  :Smile: ...da ce beba biti zdrava i da ce samo papati i pavati prvih2-3 mjeseca 




> Bok dame.. Kavu sam preskočila, uzela čaj jer za nevjerovatno jučer sam se prehladila pa sva balim, grlo zeza malo..samo mi je to još falilo. I još mi je nevjerojatno da sam stvarno trudna..
> 
> Žuži (neznam podebljati ime na mob) palac gore za uredne kariograme. Mi svoje nismo radili, sve si mislili budemo, pa eto sad je kasno, ostaje samo nada da su u redu.

----------


## Sandra1971

Daaaan!!!! Navratih slučajno, kad ono 3 plusića. ...ova vaša lista zahtijeva čestitke! Svim našim trudnicama od srca čestitam, djevojke želim vam dosadne, školske trudnoće  :Smile:  a ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~ da opet kad pogledam bude opet bar 2-3 plusića

----------


## žužy

*Sandra*,  :Kiss: !
Kupila sam si digitalni toplomjer..i idem ja izmjeriti u ustima-37.1,i pod pazuhom 36.4
Koja razlika.

----------


## <mišica>

kad smo već kod temperature, danas mi je 36,0, znači u 3 dana od 36.9, pa 36.3 i sad 36.0, valjda je onaj prvi dan bila neka anomalija...

----------


## kudri

kod mene niš...odnosno, nemam pojma niš. cice više nisu teške i bolne kao nakon ovulacije, bole samo na pritisak. bazalnu ne mjerim, ali je dnevna povišena - 37,2. No, takva temperatura mi bude svaki ciklus do zadnjega dana...ali ne nadam se ničemu jer nikakvih simptoma konkretnih nemam!

----------


## zadarmamica

Kod mene nista.jos se ceka.

----------


## Majuška

> Ocito, ali vidim da je kod tebe mlada dama na putu... Cestitam  Nadam se da ce se i meni potrefiti uskoro dobar embric


Hvala, ne odustajemo mi sam tak  :Grin: 
Ne buš ni ti i jednom će se poklopiti sve kako treba. držim fige. Kao i svim curama ovdje  :grouphug:

----------


## stork

*AdrianovaMamica* moguće da se i nisi prehladila jer simptomi prehlade su vrlo često upravo simptomi T  :Smile: 
Mene 12dc navečer lijepo počeo šarafiti lijevi jajnik, a mm blaženo "pili drva"  :Laughing:  pa mi ga bilo žao buditi. Onda je jučer-13dc odjurio rano ujutro, prije nego sam se probudila i opet ništa. Sinoć se baš eto našao s nekim društvom i došao iza ponoći pa je jutros bio u carstvu snova kad sam ja odlazila na posao, tak da opet niš.  :cupakosu:  Iskupio se popodne kad je O bol već prošla (još sam jutros malo osjetila, čak mi je danas i prišt skočio na rubu gornje usne-gledala sam neko kinesko tumačenje prišteva na licu, kažu da je to znak O  :neznam:  ). Znači jedino ak su dečki preživjeli od 11dc ujutro ili su ovi friški popodnevni uspjeli uhvatiti gđicu js. Sad onaj najgori tww...

----------


## MazaMala

Dobro jutro cure,na poslu ali ipak da vam zazelim ugodan dan,i da danas vam bude sve kako si pozelite,svim friskim trudnicama cestitaaammmm!! A nama ostalima da im se pridruzimo..  :Smile:  Danas mi je 21 dc ..inace dolazi 28 ..ledja me otkidaju..glava mi tutnji..

----------


## ivana.sky

3.d.c. dosla vadit amh, nocas proljev i mucnine (metformin krenio sa svojim...) i primjetila sam da sam svaki put kod dr. ili u bolnici (krv, nalazi, pregledi ili bilosto) ko za vraga bas kad radim nocnu, sto je uvijek 2put tjedno al opet.. ko da ne postoje doktorima dani osim utorka i petka

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Ovulacija označena! :Razz:

----------


## kudri

*Sreća_83,* bravo! glavno da ste pokrili!

Cure, ja sam jučer popodne imala neki crvenkasto-roskast iscjedak. skroz malo, ali ga je bilo. 
nije bio kao spoting - smeđe, već baš roskasto...nekako je prekasno za implantaciju, s obzirom na dc (29) i dpo (14), osim ako ovulacija nije bila tad kad sam mislila, već kasnije...nemam pojma. 

ili spoting bude i takve boje?? heeelp, sva sam zbunjena.

inače, cice i dalje teške i pomalo bolne. i, ne mjerim bazalnu temepraturu, ali jutros sam onako bezveze i bila je 36,8C, a preko dana mi je 37,2.

jaaaooo, rekla sam sama sebi tisuću puta da se neću nadati, a evo me, opet se hvatam za svaku slamku!

----------


## bubekica

kudri,
spotting moze bit raznih boja, on samo oznacava kolicinu, ne i boju krvarenja.
na tvom mjestu bih danas vec naveliko rudarila unutra da vidim ima li jos kakvih tragova, ako nema - nadala bih se.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kudri

:Smile:  rudarila sam jučer navečer, nije bilo...budem danas navečer opet malo, sad mi je malo nezgodnor raditi to na poslu hahahaha

----------


## kudri

bubi, vidim u potpisu da vam je danas neki važan dan! jesi u bolnici? držim fige da potraga prođe dobro!!!!

----------


## bubekica

nisam jos stigla promijeniti potpis, danas je nadjeno nesto plivaca tako da se nada u bolje stanje opet vratila.
mi naime hvatamo "bolji" sgram kako bismo nesto eventualno smrznuli, buduci nam skace od stanja da ih uopce nema do toga da ih ima u desetcima miliona, s 0-4% pokretnih.
danas nisu smrzavali jer ih je ipak bilo premalo pokretnih, ali cemo vjerojatno pokusati jos koji put prije postupka u 10mj.

----------


## kudri

držim fige da se plivači namnože još!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure u ponediljak negativan test a u srijedu vam nisam rekla.. roskasto smedi iscjedak.nesto malo.tada neki bolovi i to je to.menzis nisam jos dobila.

----------


## bubekica

*zadarmaminca* koji ti je danas dpo?
na tvom mjestu bih ponovila test.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kudri

da, možda ti je u srijedu bila implantacija??? jel znaš kad si ovulirala ili ne pratiš? ako je bila fakat implantacija, onda je u ponedjeljak bilo prerano, ali je sad aman taman :D
ajde brzo na pišanje!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

> *zadarmaminca* koji ti je danas dpo?
> na tvom mjestu bih ponovila test.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


19dpo

----------


## bubekica

koliko si sigurna u dan ovulacije?
19dpo bi odavno vec trebala doci M.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutros sam vozila biciklu sa malim u sjedalici i stavila tampon u slucaju da dobijem.dosla sam doma i nema ama bas nista osim normalne bijele sluzi.

----------


## zadarmamica

> koliko si sigurna u dan ovulacije?
> 19dpo bi odavno vec trebala doci M.


Sigurna 100% u ovulaciju.svaki mjesec tocno.ciklus 29dana bude jedna ovulacija a drugi mjesec 34dana i budu dvije ovulacije.i tako naizmjenicno.
14dc bolovi i prozirna sluz.jedino moguce da se dogodilo da dva mjeseca zaredom imam duplu ovulaciju.jer 17.dc sam koliko se sicam imala cudnu bol i mislila se...ma nije moguce opet.
Ali za 14dc sam 10000% sigurna.bradavice bole kad stisnem.

----------


## bubekica

ponavljaj test!

----------


## Majuška

Curke, imam cca 20-30 Wondfo LH trakica koje poklanjam i takozvani FRER (first response) test na trudnoću (jedan je meni donio sreću  :Smile: ) )
Prednost curke koje su u Z dijelu ZG ili centru tako da MD može obaviti primopredaju
Hajde, javite se tko treba  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

Što rade dva zrnca pijeska na krevetu?

Praše se! 

 :Laughing:

----------


## kudri

majuška, ja bi! dođem di treba po to :Smile:  inače živim na kajzerici, a radim na prisavlju...

----------


## kudri

> Što rade dva zrnca pijeska na krevetu?
> 
> Praše se!


dobar  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Bubekica* - tako mi je drago zbog vas!!!!!!!!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~1da ih bude cijelo čudo!!!!!! :utezi:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      05.09.2014.  *   :Heart: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  45 dc +
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   34 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## žužy

*zadarmamica,kudri*,ajd vi to provijerite testićem..  :fige: 

Trudnice naše,osječam se ko papagaj  :Smile: 
Imamo tako lijepa i nesvakidašnja tri plusića na listi,hoćemo li na novo Odbr.?

----------


## Majuška

Može Kudri!
na pp ćemo se dogovoriti

----------


## kudri

slažem se, ajmo curke trostruko odbrojavanje!

kod mene sad opet kod brisanja neka crvena žilica pomješana sa sluzi...bit će da ipak stiže M. šmrc...i glavobolja grooozna!

----------


## zadarmamica

U nedilju cu pisati.. ako ne dode do tada m.


Kakav je test na trudnocu intim plus?njega sam u ponediljak pisala.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja neznam kakav je taj test, ja sam piskila neki od 20 kn iz kožna i radi perfektno. Pa ajde neka netko pokrene to trostruko odbrojavanje, ja se ne usudim strah me da nešto ne pođe krivo..

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

ISPRAVAK test iz kozma. Glupi mob mi se pravi pametan pa mi sam ispravlja rjeci kad misli da pogriješim, a ja ne skuzim uvijek.

----------


## kudri

zadarmamica, pa jel imaš kakvih simptoma?  :Smile:

----------


## MazaMala

Mozete li mi pomoći pa reći da li vam se dešavalo da nemate tzv.plodne sluzi? Mislim,vjerovatno ju imam ali ne u takvoj količini da primjećujem..pila sam i noćurak,trenutno vrkutu i marulju..ali neznam,kao da sam imuna na sve..čajevi su ok..ali da li postoji još išta da me "pokrene" ? :kettlebell:

----------


## zadarmamica

> zadarmamica, pa jel imaš kakvih simptoma?


Trenutno nista posebno.

----------


## kudri

kod mene počelo brljavljenje...ljuta sam na sebe što sam se opet nadala ičemu!  :Sad:  u ponedjeljak se naručujem na VV! 

majushka, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      06.09.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  46 dc +
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   35 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro!Evo vruče,upravo zakuhane kavice  :Smile: 
*kudri*,nisam te stavila na listu dok ne prijaviš crveno..  :Love: 
*MazaMala*,sretno u kućnoj radinosti  :Smile: 
Neznam kaj bi ti savjetovala..cure piju razne čajeve i pripravke. Mene je npr vrkuta isušila skroz,nije mi odg.
Napiši koji ti je dc,stavim te sutra na listu,da se družimo.
*zadarmamica*, evo još malo sretnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroo cure.
Hvala žužy.  :Smile: 

Kod mene jos nista.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Žuži hvala na kavici.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve !

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro svima!!  :Smile: 

mene pocelo sarafit u desnom jajniku, nije "onakva" bol... ali nije ni da mi je bas kristalno jasno kakva je... mozda cu sad ispast blesava ali kolika mogucnost postoji da sad pod terapijom imam O pred kraj menge?  :Confused:  mislim cula sam 100 primjera gdje su zene ostajale trudne za vrijeme M ili zadnje dane... koliko je to moguce?

----------


## kudri

žužy, piši mi sutra *2dc. 

*tužna sam jako i ljuta na sebe jer sam se opet nadala. ovaj mjesec smo baš baš pogodili ovulaciju jer je M stigla točno 16 dana nakon toga! i koristila sam ovaj mjesec onaj lubrikant da sjeme duže živi i nisam se prala, već ležala nakon odnosa (čak zaradila i cistitis zbog toga) i sredila sam tsh i željezo mi je sad u normali. dakle, sve kako treba, a opet ništa!

tako sam sretna i zahvalna svemiru, bogu i svemu što imamo ovu našu kovrčicu kraj sebe!! ali sam istovremeno žalosna što joj ne možemo pružiti brata ili sestru... i pitanje je dal ćemo ikad... a ona ne razumije zašto joj ne želim roditi i stalno me to pita... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kudri

> Jutroo cure.
> Hvala žužy. 
> 
> Kod mene jos nista.


zadarmamica, ti si nam još preostala od ljubičica! ajde, piški već jednom, pa da otvoritmo četverostruk odbrojavanje!

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky, pijes zasad samo metformin ili i klomifen?

Kudri, bas mi je zao, i ja sam imala feeling da je to to.

----------


## ivana.sky

zasad samo metformin

i ovo je 3. ciklus odkad uzimam tiraq (za stitnjacu) - on mi je vec sam popravio malo cikluse i s njim sam prvi put uspjela potvrdit O

*kudri*   :Love:  barem si sve sredila u normalu i pripremila se, pa mozda ovaj ciklus bas bude nesto  :Smile:  ne odustaj!

----------


## bubekica

Moguce je da se jajnici pokrecu, ali malo je vjerojatno da ti je O tako rano.

----------


## MazaMala

Jutro curke,ŽUžy hvala ti, možeš pisati sutra 23 dc,simptoma nikakvih,samo znam da kao da imam nekakvu knedlu u grlu,čitam vas sve i napata sam kao da gledam akcijske filmove  :Smile:  zadarmamica ajde ajde reci nam happy news..,kudri-idemo dalje i budi jaka,nemoj biti tužna ponekad kad se baš trudimo i sve bude savršeno baš i neide,znam..ali bit će znam da hoće  :Smile:  Ivana.sky moguće je da si imala O za vrijeme M ,i moj slučaj..

----------


## <mišica>

da vas pitam, za 10 dana vodim djecu na maturalac i o bi mi trebala biti ili zadnji dan ili ili dan nakon što se vratim
može li takav jedan put pomaknuti o i hoće li mi temp podivljati uslijed ta divlja 4 dana?

----------


## ivana.sky

> Moguce je da se jajnici pokrecu, ali malo je vjerojatno da ti je O tako rano.


oki, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## MAMI 2

Kudri  :Love: , draga nemoj biti ljuta, da se ne nadamo nebi niti bile ovdje, jače je od tebe, ne možeš se ne nadati, barem ja ne mogu, i kad krene spoting svjesna sam da je to kraj, ali opet mi neki crv neda mira.
Točno znam kako se osjećaš, tako je moja curka tulila, svi nekoga imaju samo ja ne, a kako im objasniti.

Sad skupa pričaju kak će dobiti još brata.

Već sam se pomirila da ne mogu više, i počela skupljati stvari koje čuvam da prodam, onda opet se skuliram, šta ako ipak bude, i tako već par mjeseci.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Mislim da ti najbolje znas svoje tijelo. Uostalom, nista te ne kosta da se poseksas za svaki slucaj. Imat ces veselog muzica u kuci.




> jutro svima!! 
> 
> mene pocelo sarafit u desnom jajniku, nije "onakva" bol... ali nije ni da mi je bas kristalno jasno kakva je... mozda cu sad ispast blesava ali kolika mogucnost postoji da sad pod terapijom imam O pred kraj menge?  mislim cula sam 100 primjera gdje su zene ostajale trudne za vrijeme M ili zadnje dane... koliko je to moguce?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Kudri, ne znam jesi li citala moj slucaj. Do oplodnje je vjerojatno doslo, ali ako je embrij lose kvalitete, maternica ce ga odbaciti. Barem je tako rekao moj doktor. Moj je eto problem da ce moja maternica prihvatiti svaki embric i to me kosta zaredanih pobacaja...




> žužy, piši mi sutra *2dc. 
> 
> *tužna sam jako i ljuta na sebe jer sam se opet nadala. ovaj mjesec smo baš baš pogodili ovulaciju jer je M stigla točno 16 dana nakon toga! i koristila sam ovaj mjesec onaj lubrikant da sjeme duže živi i nisam se prala, već ležala nakon odnosa (čak zaradila i cistitis zbog toga) i sredila sam tsh i željezo mi je sad u normali. dakle, sve kako treba, a opet ništa!
> 
> tako sam sretna i zahvalna svemiru, bogu i svemu što imamo ovu našu kovrčicu kraj sebe!! ali sam istovremeno žalosna što joj ne možemo pružiti brata ili sestru... i pitanje je dal ćemo ikad... a ona ne razumije zašto joj ne želim roditi i stalno me to pita...

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure pišala sam....
Oko 5popodne i sada.
Prvi test clearblue odmah pokazao slabu crtu koje vise nema.
A sada drugi test primastick pokazao jedva neku jadnu sijenu.

U ponediljak cu ponoviti...jer ja te sjene ne racunam.muzu nezelim reci da se ne razveseli a mozda nije nista.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Drzim fige da u ponedjeljak bude pozitivno  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Čekamo ponedjeljak"~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## stork

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :drama:

----------


## Šiškica

pišite mi sutra *2dc*.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Zadarmamice, meni se cini da je to ipak +. Nadam se da sam u pravu xoxo

----------


## ivana.sky

joooj ~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:  cijela sam figa zadarmamice!!!




> Mislim da ti najbolje znas svoje tijelo. Uostalom, nista te ne kosta da se poseksas za svaki slucaj. Imat ces veselog muzica u kuci.


ha, sto se mora, nije tesko... sretan muzic, sretna zenica... sretni idemo dalje!  :Wink:

----------


## MazaMala

Dobro jutro! Lip dan vam zelim,zadarmamice -drzim fige da sutra bude jako jako debela izražajna crta  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Pisala bi ja i danas ali bolje da se beta podupla.mozda odem i vaditi.koliko to kosta privatno u poliklinici....?jer kod drzavne se po minimalno 2ipo sata cekaju uputnice.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      07.09.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  47 dc +
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~  37 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   36 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2 dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooooooo!

A gdje je kava?

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Evo od mene jedna kavica! 
Zuzy netko ti fali na listi  izmedu zenice i ivane...pise samo dc....
Vidim cetverostruko odbrojavanje je na vidiku...drzim vam fige!
Nadam se da ce i iduce biti takvo!Vrijeme je da se rjesimo nekih koje su tu preeeedugo!  :Wink:   :Kiss: 
Kudri znam taj osjecaj...sama sebe uvjeravas da se ne nadas i onda na kraju suze kad dobijes m...
Svima koje su dobile saljem hug..nadam se da je ovaj dobitni! 
A ljubicicama sta reci nego SRETNO!

----------


## nivesa

> Pisala bi ja i danas ali bolje da se beta podupla.mozda odem i vaditi.koliko to kosta privatno u poliklinici....?jer kod drzavne se po minimalno 2ipo sata cekaju uputnice.


Mislim da je oko 150 kn... bar je bilo tak...

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro!  :Bye: 

nivesa kako si nam? :hug:

----------


## ivekica

Pozdrav trudilice  :Smile: 

Držim fige za četvrti plus ovaj mjesec.
U četvrtak se bacam na posao. Dragi će doći na dva dana, veselim se.
Uživajte u nedjelji i odmarajte s najdražima  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

> jutro! 
> 
> nivesa kako si nam? :hug:


Hej...evo pokusavam se poslozit u glavi..previse se svega skupilo na hrpu...
Razmisljam o odustajanju od svega...mislim na to intezivno pokusavanje da ostanem t...
vise ni u sexu ne uzivam jer samo mislim na to da li sam trudna sad ili ne...

----------


## nivesa

*Zuzy*sad sam skuzila da fali smo kad gledam preko moba...ovak se normalno vidi.

----------


## ivana.sky

Najlakse je reci opusti se, nemoj misliti na to, nemoj tome davati toliku vaznost, kad prestanes razmisljat doci ce... ali ne znaju oni sto mi znamo... jedino sto mogu je poslati ti veliki zagrljaj i uz tebe se nadati  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Hvala ivana.sky ...valjda ce proci ta depra...

----------


## ivana.sky

ma hoce... ne stavi nama sudbina na put nista za sto mi nismo dovoljno jaki... razlika je samo u tome sto su neki jaci od drugih, zato je nekome put tezi, a nekome laksi... a ti, ja i sve druge cure koje se bore ovdje, jake smo mi! samo trebamo ostat hrabre  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!
Ajmo komadi buđenjeeeeeee!  Kavaaaaa!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo je meni od 5i45.sin se probudio i nezeli spavat.

----------


## Sreća_83

*Zadarmamica*, stavi ga ranije na popodnevni spavanac.  :Laughing:

----------


## zadarmamica

Negativno

----------


## kudri

zadarmamica, ponovi ili odi vaditi betu. cudno da se za vikend imala sjenu, a sada nista...cure, jel mi može koja protumačiti skraćenica sa ff? one što su ispod grafa...HVALA!

----------


## zadarmamica

> zadarmamica, ponovi ili odi vaditi betu. cudno da se za vikend imala sjenu, a sada nista...cure, jel mi može koja protumačiti skraćenica sa ff? one što su ispod grafa...HVALA!


Narucila sam se na pregled u petak.

----------


## zadarmamica

> *Zadarmamica*, stavi ga ranije na popodnevni spavanac.


Moj sin je popodnevno spavanje izbacio sa 2ipo god.
Budi se oko 7ipo ujutro i ide spavati navecer oko 7ipo.
Ali kad se ovako izneredi odradit ce on spavanje oko 11,12h.

----------


## Sreća_83

*Zadarmamica,* e..... al kad je ljeto, 7 mjesec, zvijezde padaju od vrućine s neba, a mi na moru do 20:30. Nema spavanja tako rano. U biti, u 19:30 ide spavati samo kad ne spava popodne, a probudi se ujutro u 8, 8 :30...

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure kaze mi frendica da vidi sjenu i na ovom testu.
Nema veze.cekat cu petak.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      08.09.2014.  *   :Zaljubljen: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  48 dc +
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  38 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   37 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3 dc*

----------


## žužy

Ola kokice!
Bila sam u žurbi zadnja dva dana,sad sam iščitala sve zaostatke..
*zadarmamica*,baš te zezaju ti testići...vjerojatno imaš negdje u Zadru za izvadit betu privatno,stotinjak kn mislm da cure kažu da košta.
Ako čekaš petak za pregled, :fige:  da vidite malu točkicu ljubavi!
*MazaMala* ,dobro nam došla na listicu i ostala što krače..baš poput npr *pilemalo*  :Smile: 



> cure, jel mi može koja protumačiti skraćenica sa ff? one što su ispod grafa...HVALA!


*kudri*,neznam na kaj misliš?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Cini se sve meni da cemo mi ovdje imati cetvrtu trudnicu- zadarmamicu. Ja sam imala stalno tanku crticu sa svojom curkom, a ovo joj je vec 35 dc. Sto vi ostale mislite?

----------


## ivana.sky

ja isto mislim da ce ovo biti jedno vrlo plodno odbrojavanje... drzim joj fige i vjerujem da ce se potvrditi pozitivno  :Wink:

----------


## kudri

njušim rekordno ČETVEROSUTRKO ODBROJAVANJE! Šteta što se ostale cure više ne javljaju...

Žužy, sad vidim da je samo jedna skraćenica - cm...

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure kada se vadi beta...u bilo koje doba dana?kada bude nalaz?jeli nalaz citljiv...odmah bi vidila jeli ok?nikad nisam i nista o tome neznam.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

BOk cure, tko se ne javlja?  :Smile:  tu sam ja, samo trenutno neznam gdje da se smjestim. Danas bas planiram zvat ordinaciju da se narucim na pregled mozda u srijedu.. uh, jos nema mucnina, sve se nadam da ih ne bude, ali zato imam ponekad bolove u stomaku, najvise se javljaju u kasno popodne i navecer kao da mi je prenaporan dan..

----------


## ivana.sky

ja kad sam vadila, vadila sam u bolnici na hitnu uputnicu, ne privatno, oko 15h tako da mislim da rade cijeli dan, nalaz je bio gotov za 1h... ako je trudnoca odmah se potvrdi, i samo to se potvrdi... da bi potvrdila da je sve ok i u redu to ides bas na pregled

----------


## kudri

zadaramamica, privatno se vadi u bilo koje doba dana! prema iznosu bete automatski možeš znati koji si otprilike tjedan. To je najpouzdanija potvrda trudnoća. A kasnije tek pregled da se utvrdi da li je fetus tamo gdje treba biti!Adrianovamamica, sigurno si ovih dana i malo oko škole jurcala, pa zato možda i imaš bolove. Samo polako i uživaj u blaženom stanju!!!

----------


## kudri

sori na (ne)razmacima. nije mi dalo da editiram.

----------


## zadarmamica

> ja kad sam vadila, vadila sam u bolnici na hitnu uputnicu, ne privatno, oko 15h tako da mislim da rade cijeli dan, nalaz je bio gotov za 1h... ako je trudnoca odmah se potvrdi, i samo to se potvrdi... da bi potvrdila da je sve ok i u redu to ides bas na pregled


Kad sam napisala ok,mislila sam na pravilno duplanje.tako su neke cure napisale.

----------


## Sreća_83

Ostale cure su starosjedioci i inventar postale pa to pripisujem Zasićenju s velikim Z.

----------


## žužy

> Cure kada se vadi beta...u bilo koje doba dana?kada bude nalaz?jeli nalaz citljiv...odmah bi vidila jeli ok?nikad nisam i nista o tome neznam.


Izvadiš krv (nebitno jel jutro il popodne) i čekaš kolko ti kažu da treba dok nalaz ne bude gotov.
Ako ti je 20-tak dana nakon ovulacije kak misliš da je,beta bi trebala biti dobrano troznamenkasta.
Ali sve je moguče,i da je ovulacija bila kasnije,i da je implantacija bila kasnije...to bi objasnilo tako svijetlu drugu crticu. Pogotovo ako test nije osjetljiviji.
Tada ni beta nije prevelika. 
Imaš na netu tablice vrijednosti bete na određene dpo.
Ali odi redom  :Smile:  prvo izvadi krv pa češ vidjeti dalje.

----------


## zadarmamica

U srijedu je bila implantacija...bolovi i iscjedam rozo smedi.
Onda je ovo rano?

----------


## žužy

A čuj,implantacija traje...danima.Nije da se desi u trenu i gotovo. Beba si gradi kućicu i kroz taj period su moguča razna boluckanja,pikanja,ko kad mengu dobiš...isto tako su moguča i razna oskudna krvarenja zbog puknuča kapilarice,opet zbog gnježđenja.
Gle,pričekaj još dan,dva pa napravi opet test ili odi izvaditi betu. :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Kudri-
Evo ovako koliko mi na prvu pada na pamet...
Cm- cervical mucus
Opk-ovulation prediction kit
Bd- baby dance

----------


## sushi

cure čestitam na višestrukom novom odbrojavanju! baš je lijepo vidjeti toliko plusića  :Zaljubljen: 

kudri, i mene su zbunjivali, evo ih http://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/...eviations.html

----------


## MazaMala

Bok curke moje,umorna sa posla,ali odmah da vas obiđem,ŽUŽY hvala ti,lijepo mi je vidjeti sebe pored svih vas.. :grouphug:  ,uglavnom jučer me je počelo dolje nešto golicati,trajalo par sati i prestalo,a danas,uhh danas me je desni jajnik odvaljivao..najradije bih bila čučnila i tako ostala..a ja na poslu..neznam što je to :Unsure:  to mi se inače ne događa,aa boo..hihih..saznat ćemo za koji dan,zar ne? zadarmamica strpljen spašen,ali to mora da bude to..moje curke samo hrabro naprijed,bit će,znam da hoće..

----------


## nivesa

zadarmamica koji test si radila?

----------


## zadarmamica

> zadarmamica koji test si radila?


A svasta...
Clearblue,primastic,bchg..nesto tako,intim plus.

----------


## ivana.sky

ja sam uvijek kupovala gravignost duo, za 20tak kn dobijes 2 testa i gdjegod sam citala kazu da su dobri... pa napravis jedan, ak je blijeda crta za par dana odma imas i drugi, a ne trosis 100kn... doduse ja nikad nisam dobila 2 crte ali eto

----------


## nivesa

Zadarmamica kupi gravignost...on je najbolji jer nema plavih crta. A kod plavih evaporacijska linija zna bit izrazena.

----------


## kudri

*sushi, bubi,* hvala cure!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamica kupi gravignost...on je najbolji jer nema plavih crta. A kod plavih evaporacijska linija zna bit izrazena.


Nisu plave crte.crvene

----------


## nivesa

Ha! Jel znas stavit link na sliku? Ako nisi bacila testove?? Ja se iskreno nadam da su svi pozitivni...

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ha! Jel znas stavit link na sliku? Ako nisi bacila testove?? Ja se iskreno nadam da su svi pozitivni...


Priko novog mob sam pa neznam.a laptop mi se neda vaditi iz ormara. :Smile:  sakrili ga od sina zbog govora.

----------


## nivesa

Onda ti nema druge nego ponovit test prekosutra. Uzmi digitalni koji odma pokaze tj trudnoce ili na betu.

----------


## ivana.sky

evo ja tek sad s posla pa da vam skuham jednu kavicu prije nego padnem u duuuuuuboki san  :Coffee: 

podzravi i ~~~~ svima!!!  :Bye: 

zadarmamice  :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooo!

Hvala na kavici! 
Jedva sam ustala, mm imao jučer roćkas, i normalno puna kuća, na kraju ostali on i kum i u 00:20 sam se pokupila spavat oni ostali još sjedit, a jutros ustajanje u 04,50, nemam pojma kako sam uopće ustala.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro.
Kod mene jos nema m.
Cekam petak.
Nemam nikakve bolove osim ako nosim sina onda posli bockanje i lagano stezanje.ali nista drugo.i cice velike i sada bole i sastrane.
A do petka sada svaki dan cu biti pod laganim stresom jer neznam sto mi je i jos sa sinom po doktorima.
Vesel tjedan.
I postar mi je donio trakice sto sam sa ebaya narucila.negativne.

----------


## MAMI 2

Krenuo spoting.i

----------


## nivesa

> Jutro.
> Kod mene jos nema m.
> Cekam petak.
> Nemam nikakve bolove osim ako nosim sina onda posli bockanje i lagano stezanje.ali nista drugo.i cice velike i sada bole i sastrane.
> A do petka sada svaki dan cu biti pod laganim stresom jer neznam sto mi je i jos sa sinom po doktorima.
> Vesel tjedan.
> I postar mi je donio trakice sto sam sa ebaya narucila.negativne.


Lh trakice ili test za t?

----------


## nivesa

Mami mozda ima jos malo nade. Drzim fige !

----------


## zadarmamica

> Lh trakice ili test za t?


Trudnocu

----------


## nivesa

ah....

----------


## zadarmamica

> ah....


Luda sam al sto cu  :Smile: 
Svako pisanje test haha
Ove trakice...evo sada pisala i sjena.

Plus mi pisite tek u petak kad javim sto je bilo kod dokt

----------


## Sreća_83

Ma Zadarmamica, ja sam uvjerena da si T. Čemu sumnja? To je to.

----------


## bubekica

*zadarmamica* ne zelim te plasiti, ali na tvom mjestu bih odavno isla vaditi betu.
visok si dan ciklusa, test bi vec trebao imati puno vise od sjene...

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ma Zadarmamica, ja sam uvjerena da si T. Čemu sumnja? To je to.


Strah me da se ponadam pa da nista nebude.i biokemijske.
Prva trudnoca mi je odmah iz prve uspila i test pokazao 30.dc.normalnu crtu.

Pa ja nevirujem dok nevidim normalno.  :Smile: 
Od toliko sexa ko zna kad se primilo.vjerojatno na drugoj ovulaciji u zadnjim trzajima  :Smile: 

Nista...necu vise dosadivati.javim vam ako bude novosti.

----------


## Sreća_83

Ja bih i zbog sjene bila sretna, samo kad bih imala sjenu.....  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*sreco* meni je sjena bila gora od bilokojeg negativnog testa...

----------


## Sreća_83

> *sreco* meni je sjena bila gora od bilokojeg negativnog testa...


Ono što sam napisala značilo je da jednostavno nemam snage više gledati bjelinu testa. Makar da sjenu vidim. Ne radim više testove...

Znam, svatko zna što želi, može vidjeti, podnijeti....

----------


## nivesa

> Ja bih i zbog sjene bila sretna, samo kad bih imala sjenu.....


i meni kad bi ta sjena znacila da sam stvarno t...a ne biokemijsku ili nesto slicno....imala sam jednom sjenu pa nista...ali tek kasnije su mi rekli da je to vjerojatno bila biokemijska.
*zadarmamica* 
kad sam ja imala sjenu bila je samo na jednom testu...drugi dan je vise nije bilo... Nadam se da ce u petak bit veliko veselje!

----------


## Sreća_83

Da, ali barem bi se u meni nešto događalo, a ovako se ne događa ništa...  :Sad:  To mislim... Znam da zvuči grubo, ali tako mislim.....

----------


## zadarmamica

> i meni kad bi ta sjena znacila da sam stvarno t...a ne biokemijsku ili nesto slicno....imala sam jednom sjenu pa nista...ali tek kasnije su mi rekli da je to vjerojatno bila biokemijska.
> *zadarmamica* 
> kad sam ja imala sjenu bila je samo na jednom testu...drugi dan je vise nije bilo... Nadam se da ce u petak bit veliko veselje!


Imala sam biokemijsku u 10.mj.zato me sada strah.
Vidit cu u petak kod dokt.a do tada u strahu...neznam sto jos moze biti ako nije t.

----------


## nivesa

> Da, ali barem bi se u meni nešto događalo, a ovako se ne događa ništa...  To mislim... Znam da zvuči grubo, ali tako mislim.....


Znam Sreco sta mislis....potpuno te razumijem

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      09.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  49 dc +
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  39 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   38 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 

nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4 dc*

----------


## žužy

*MazaMala*,sretno u (ne)čekalicama,skupa s *HelloKitty*!  :Kiss: 
*MAMI*,pa kud več  :Confused:  :gaah: 
*Srećo*,grafić ti je čist ok  :Smile:  za razliku od mojeg..  :facepalm: 
*zadarmamice*,sve znaš...možemo samo držat palčeve za najsretniji moguči ishod!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Eto, jutro je pocelo kasnije. Moja curka i ja smo odspavale do 12h. Ulala! Bas uzivamo! Ona sad jede a dorucak palacinke (servirane u krevetu) i gleda Charlotinu mrezu. Jako voli paukove, bas su joj zgodni.
Eto, meni se blizi ovulacija i umirem od straha. Sve mislim reci muzu da stavi kondom. Mislim da se ne mogu nositi trenutno sa spontanim opet...

----------


## Sreća_83

*Žužy,* a gle kako mi je prosječna BT ovaj ciklus viša od prošlog. Dobro, prošli ciklus sam do 8 DC mjerila krivo... 
Sad ispada da sam pri vodoravnoj crti, a BT mi je vrlo slična kao i prošli mjesec za 7 DPO....

Opet školska Ovulejšn.

----------


## nivesa

Yummy samo uzivajte! A kaj se kondoma tice...ak nisi spremna pa nek ga stavi...nije smak svjeta..bit ce iduci put...

----------


## nivesa

Pitanjce za one koje imaju fefe...da li postoji verzija za mob?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala nivesa na razumijevanju. Mislim da cemo ovaj put koristiti zastitu. Mozda budem hrabrija iduci put. Uz sve sto se trenutno dogadja u zivotu, mozda trudnoca i nije najpametniji potez  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,imaš aplikaciju FF-a za androide i ifone..i super mi je to bilo,upišeš svaki dan nakon mjerenja. Onda mi je riknul mob i sad upišem dok dojdem do laptopa.
*Srećo* da,školski grafić..i lutealna ti je savršena. Ja volim odrediti O,jer tako i sigurno znam kad trebam dobit sljedeču mengu-za 15 dana.
*Yummy*,samo slušaj sebe.  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* postoje fefe aplikacije za mob.

----------


## MazaMala

Ćao curke,Žužy hvala ti..pripreme su za godišnji,pa sve si mislim ako nebude ovaj put,biti ce sljedeći..ako ne taj onaj drugi..uglavnom nekih simptoma nemam,cice su mi ogromne,imam žućkasti iscjedak,tu i tamo me štrecne dolje u jajnicima,a to sve opet može biti jer dolazi M ili daj daj  Bože jer se nešto dr.dešava..iiii..da bar..  :Very Happy:

----------


## kudri

ali te aplikacije se plaćaju. barem ja nisam uspjela pronaći besplatnu ff za android

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,samo je jedan FeFe  :Smile: 
Ima brdo raznih aplikacija za pračenje plodnih dana..ali baš FF je free aplikacija,pokušaj ju pronači u google store-u,rozne je boje.

----------


## žužy

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/m/tut....html#overview

----------


## nivesa

Zuy al tamo ga nemogu skinut na mob..imam android

----------


## žužy

Pa čudi me  :Undecided: 
Imala sam i ja android,lg. Jedino ako se nešto promjenilo u međuvremenu..

----------


## nivesa

Nema uopce link za skidanje

----------


## žužy

El imaš na mobu App store? Dučan,gdje skineš aplikacije koje želiš.
Puno cura ima FeFe na mobu,mora biti.

----------


## nivesa

Nasla! Tnx puno! Sad ce mi trebat godina da skuzim kak to radi

----------


## žužy

Probaj prvo se registrirati na kompu,lakše buš polovila sve to...kasnije na mobu samo upisuješ T i sve potrebno  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A ne mogu na kompu...tamo svi kopaju ne zelim da vide...

----------


## nivesa

Sad novo pitanje. .osjecam kao da cu dobit svaki cas a daleko sam od toga...ijajnici me onak pozdravlhaju kao pred m.lh danas negativna

----------


## žužy

Hm,a jučer si pišnula lh?
Neznam,i samoj mi je tako..imala sam jake bolove prije O a nakon pa evo sve do danas me prati ta pms bol po malom trbuhu  :Undecided: 
Možda ti se O tek sprema  :neznam: 
A kaj se kompa tiče,nama ti ko vidjeti,samo ti sa tvojom lozinkom imaš pristup svojem grafu i podacima.

----------


## ivana.sky

mozda ako si pila puno tekucine i kasno pislila lh je pokazao negativno?  :Undecided: 
ili ne do bog da je neka upalica

----------


## nivesa

Danas oko 13 piskila...nikad ne pijem puno tak da....

----------


## pilemalo

Drage cure, sammo da vas pozdravim! Meni ludilo oko vrtića ovih dana pa ni ne stignem puno čitati/pisati... Zadramamice, cekamo te u petak i onda odbrojavanje x4! ja još nisam išla k doktoru, sad me šoraju paranoje teške, idem idući tjedan u utorak, do tada ću šviknut....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hm, 22:25...and I am horny...mozda ipak izbacimo zastitu veceras...

----------


## ivana.sky

samo opusteno jamimami  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooo!

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Evo da vam poslužim kavu, dugo nisam! Imam viška jer mi je MM skuhao prejaku, hihi!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro  :Smile:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cure ja bila juce na pregledu, 5+3 smo, zasad samo gv, neki mali krvni podljev, preporuka mirovanje i kaze dr da bas i nisam trebala zatrudnit tak rano.

----------


## Sreća_83

*AdrianovaMamica*, zašto nisi trebala zatrudniti tako rano?

----------


## ivana.sky

sta uopce znaci to "rano"? ako se ti dobro osjecas fizicki i ako si ti sretna i to je ispunilo tvoju dusu onda nitko drugi ne moze rec da je to rano ili kasno i jel pravo vrijeme ili nije  :Confused:

----------


## nivesa

Zato sto je prije 7 mj imala carski...
Yummy bas si me nasmijala!

----------


## Sreća_83

Da, da, nisam se sjetila carskog, sorry.....  :Sad: 

Da, da je bio vaginalni porod, onda nije rano. Dijete je blagoslov... Došlo ono rano ili ne....  :Smile:  S medicinske strane, nadam se da će sve biti u redu!

----------


## kudri

cure, postoji mob aplikacija ff, ali se plaća. ja sam je jučer skinula, ali nije besplatna, a ne piše koji je iznos. vidjet ću na računu, no mislim da nije više od 15 kn.
još da se sjetim u jutro temp mjeriti!!!

----------


## MazaMala

Jutro drage moje,imam slobodan dan pa čim sam oči otvorila (dragi rano ide na posao) hvatalo me za čiščenjem,sve sredila,kiša pada a ja razmišljam kako bi još mogla i kakav kolač napraviti  :kuhar:  ne miriši mi na dobro ali eto,nikada se nezna..dan po dan...pratim vas i drzim svima palčeve da nam ti dani iščekivanja što prije prođu,.. adrianovamamice samo se ti čuvaj i uživaj u svojoj srećici...

----------


## Sreća_83

Našla sam na FF-u graf koji je 99 posto isti kao moj, ista BT poslije O, mamicu mu, i završio je kao trudnički. Na isti dan porast BT za tako mrvicu kao meni... Jao, koja nada....  :Smile:  Bolje da nema te galerije grafova.  :drama:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      10.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

maminaljubav  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  50 dc +
adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  40 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   39 dc +
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  38 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 



*odbrojavalice:* * 


mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5 dc*

----------


## žužy

Bokić  :grouphug: 
Ja vrijedna,ispekla klipiće i keksiće od rogača (bez šećera),pa slobodno navalite.Jest da ga bum drugi put malko dodala,al i ovak je ok.

*AdrianovaMamice*,samo neka sve bude dobro!  :Zaljubljen: 

*maminaljubav*,s 50. danom na listi te moram izbrisati..kad se odlučiš (odlučite) otvoriti novo odbrojavanje,tu smo!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

E i mene muci to kaj se ne sjetim...

----------


## nivesa

Ok. Sad pisnula lh...druga crtica noje skroz tamna ali je tamnija nego inace.sad jel to znaci da O stize ili?

----------


## kudri

Nivesa, znači da će o biti u narednih 0-36 sati! U akciju girl!!! Iduća tri dana :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hehehe muz bi mi prolupao hahah! 3 dana za redom

----------


## zadarmamica

Kod mene evo sluzavo rozo i smede  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Zm mozda ne bude m....
Cure da piskim ja opet?

----------


## Sreća_83

> Hehehe muz bi mi prolupao hahah! 3 dana za redom


Mi smo 4 dana zaredom! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Za svaki dan akcije po jedan smajlić!

----------


## ivekica

Trudnice, želim vam školske trudnoće!! Trudilice sretno!  :Smile: 
O se bliži, a dragi dolazi tek sljedeći tjedan. Nadam se da postoji šansa. Puse svima

----------


## nivesa

Ponovila lh! Tamna ! A ona od prije je skroz potamnila ne znam da li vrijeme utjece na trakicu?

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,testna crta mora biti najmanje tamna kao kontrolna da bi se smatrala pozitivnom.
Ako je,navali ili večeras,ili ujutro  :Smile: 
Bu preživel  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> Kod mene evo sluzavo rozo i smede


Si pišnula danas kojeg testića,ima kakve razlike u jačini crte?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba draga!

----------


## nivesa

> *nivesa*,testna crta mora biti najmanje tamna kao kontrolna da bi se smatrala pozitivnom.
> Ako je,navali ili večeras,ili ujutro 
> Bu preživel


Skroz je tamna. Kao i kontrolna!

----------


## ivana.sky

meni ti je to moj dr. objasnio ovako... piskis lh svaki dan u 18h, kad pocne tamnit - dolazi O, znaci apstinirate 2 dana da se nakupi plivaca, kad dobijem tamnu crtu odmah navecer u akciju, i za svaki slucaj jos sutra dan ujutro i navecer, i onda jos pokrijem dan poslije toga navecer i par dana poslije toga svaki 2.dan... jer jajna stanica je zrela i spremna za oplodnju 24h, ti naravno ne znas kojih su to 24h, znas samo da je doslo do porasta lh sto ukazuje na ovulaciju, ali ne znas tocno kad je ta jajna stanica oslobodjena... a plivaci su ludi i prezive dosta dugo (kazu i do 6 dana, al ajd optimalno cemo rec 2-3d) tako da po ovom "receptu" nema sanse da se oni promase...

eto nadam se da si shvatila i da sam ti pomogla... ja nazalost jos nisam uspjela u tome, al moj problem je opet druge prirode a to je taj da ja nemam ovulaciju, jednu sam uspjela uhvatit u 6mj i nije uspjela oplodnja (ocito....) tako da sam "djabe" probavala i ovako i onako... al eto nadam se da ces bar ti uspjeti dobiti +  :Wink:   :fige:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Si pišnula danas kojeg testića,ima kakve razlike u jačini crte?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba draga!


Nisam.
Veceras sam bas bas bas tuzna.cekam petak pa kako bude.

----------


## ivana.sky

> znaci apstinirate 2 dana da se nakupi plivaca


cak i manje... ali kad se pojavi vec onako blijedunjava crta, tu izbjegnete odnos dok ti se ne pokaze tamna




> i za svaki slucaj jos sutra dan ujutro i navecer


a tu si vec pokrila ovaj dio gdje je crtica puno tamnija od testne

meni je jako nezgodno bilo to tako cekat 18h popodne da se pokaze crtica i jel ona tamna il nije jel pocelo il nije, tako da je meni dr. rekla da onda uzimam na 2. jutarnju mokracu, ne ovisno koliko sati bilo...
al mislim da to treba dosta prakse, koliko sam citala kod svake zene je to nekako drugacije, najbolje ti slusat svoje tijelo, a sa ovim si samo pomognes provjerit

btw. ne znam jel netko od vas cuo za "potvrdjivanje" trudnoce s lh trakicama??

----------


## ivana.sky

> Nisam.
> Veceras sam bas bas bas tuzna.cekam petak pa kako bude.


 :Love:

----------


## nivesa

> meni ti je to moj dr. objasnio ovako... piskis lh svaki dan u 18h, kad pocne tamnit - dolazi O, znaci apstinirate 2 dana da se nakupi plivaca, kad dobijem tamnu crtu odmah navecer u akciju, i za svaki slucaj jos sutra dan ujutro i navecer, i onda jos pokrijem dan poslije toga navecer i par dana poslije toga svaki 2.dan... jer jajna stanica je zrela i spremna za oplodnju 24h, ti naravno ne znas kojih su to 24h, znas samo da je doslo do porasta lh sto ukazuje na ovulaciju, ali ne znas tocno kad je ta jajna stanica oslobodjena... a plivaci su ludi i prezive dosta dugo (kazu i do 6 dana, al ajd optimalno cemo rec 2-3d) tako da po ovom "receptu" nema sanse da se oni promase...
> 
> eto nadam se da si shvatila i da sam ti pomogla... ja nazalost jos nisam uspjela u tome, al moj problem je opet druge prirode a to je taj da ja nemam ovulaciju, jednu sam uspjela uhvatit u 6mj i nije uspjela oplodnja (ocito....) tako da sam "djabe" probavala i ovako i onako... al eto nadam se da ces bar ti uspjeti dobiti +


Problem su moji pcos zbog kojih imam dvije crte uvijek. I ovo mi je druga O ove godine ako su trakice tocne. Nadam se da sam mozda nesto krivo radila pa nisam ulovila o koji mjesec. Ali sad bas osjetim u jajnicima ogroman pritisak koji granici sa boli.

----------


## ivana.sky

onda imas isti problem kao i ja... lh je kod zena sa pcos stalno povecan... a cim ti pokaze prije/poslije, kakogod, ali duze od tih plodnih dana 2 crte, anovulacijski ciklus je i nema jajasca i nema sanse za trudnocu...  :Crying or Very sad:  tako su meni rekli... jel netko uspio napravit cudo - ne znam... nadam se...
iako evo ovo mi je prvi ciklus koji pratim lh trakicama uz metformin i tyrax... javim ti svakako ako bude O uz tu terapiju

----------


## ivana.sky

> a cim ti pokaze prije/poslije, kakogod, ali *duze od tih plodnih dana 2 crte*, anovulacijski ciklus je i nema jajasca i nema sanse za trudnocu...  tako su meni rekli...


bez obzira sto se ipak dogodi da jedna bude tamnija (meni se isto dogadjalo 2put u mjesecu)

----------


## stork

Vidim, ima još budnih pa da vas malo nasmijem, ja sam crkla na ovo  :Laughing:  (ostale buju vidle ujutro uz cafe)
"THIS IS HOW THE ANCIENT EGYPTIANS DID PREGNANCY TESTS (AND IT WORKS!)
You might not believe it but it’s true. Some how thousands of years ago these clever people had not only figured out a natural cure for almost every condition out their via mixing herbs, spices, foods etc but they also seem to have cracked the home pregnancy test.
The technique is extremely simple. They put wheat and barley seeds in a cup, the woman in question would then urinate on the seeds, cover it with a cloth and check back the next day. If the seeds sprouted she is pregnant and if they didn’t she isn’t. They even said they could tell whether it was a boy or girl depending on if it was the majority of barley or wheat that sprouted. Researchers tested this back in the 60′s and found it to be 70% accurate. That seems to be about the same accuracy as the modern ones, especially the cheap ones. The ancient pregnancy test works on the same principle as that of a modern pregnancy test, looking for chemical change only present in pregnant women. So there you go. This should save you some money. We have much to learn from the ancient Egyptians and their natural medicine."

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro! Kaaaaaaaaavaaaaaaaaaaaa!

*Stork,* odlično!  :Smile: 

Još da nabavim malo sjemena pšenice i ječma.... :Laughing:

----------


## MAMI 2

jutroooooo!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure.
Kod mene uzasni bolovi i izljev krvi i tkiva.
Da otkazem sutra pregled za iduci tjedan.. ?neznam jel moze pregledavat dok iz mene liva.

----------


## bubekica

zadarmamica, po meni si ti odavno trebala na pregled i vaditi betu.

----------


## Sreća_83

*Zadarmamice* ne znam odgovor.... Možda je najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš. 

Jako mi je žao zbog toga što te snašlo.......  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro...zadarmamice i ja mislim da si vec prije trebala kod gin. Ili barem na betu. Nazovi dr pa pitaj. Ja sam svog zvala kad god sam bila u strahu...

----------


## nivesa

> onda imas isti problem kao i ja... lh je kod zena sa pcos stalno povecan... a cim ti pokaze prije/poslije, kakogod, ali duze od tih plodnih dana 2 crte, anovulacijski ciklus je i nema jajasca i nema sanse za trudnocu...  tako su meni rekli... jel netko uspio napravit cudo - ne znam... nadam se...
> iako evo ovo mi je prvi ciklus koji pratim lh trakicama uz metformin i tyrax... javim ti svakako ako bude O uz tu terapiju


Ako si pod cudo mislila ostati prirodno t sa pcos onda je uspjelo! Meni prva t spontana i prirodna...nisam se ni nadala niti pratila dc a kamoli mjerila bt ili koristila lh trakice.
Eto...valjda ce uspjet tebi isto...a nadam se i meni.  :Smile:

----------


## stork

> Jutro! Kaaaaaaaaavaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> *Stork,* odlično! 
> 
> Još da nabavim malo sjemena pšenice i ječma....


*Sreća* ja imam pšenice još od Božića, a ječam kuham nekad uz grah pa imam i toga. Sad to samo treba pomiješati i popiškiti  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

> *Sreća* ja imam pšenice još od Božića, a ječam kuham nekad uz grah pa imam i toga. Sad to samo treba pomiješati i popiškiti


HAHAHAHHA daj pisni da vidimo kaj ce se dogodit... :Laughing:

----------


## zadarmamica

> *Zadarmamice* ne znam odgovor.... Možda je najbolje da nazoveš i pitaš. 
> 
> Jako mi je žao zbog toga što te snašlo.......


Nemogu dobiti ni privatnicu ni drzavnu.
Kod privatne sam sutra narucena.a sada broj od ambulante izbaciva...sinoc je grmilo pa mozda zato,a nemogu ginekologicu na mob dobiti.
Kod drzavne zauzeto cilo vrime.

----------


## nivesa

Onda ti nema drruge nego pokusat dobit privatnu pa nek ti objasni...ali ako si dobila m sumnjam da ce te pregledat...vjerojatno ce te narucit za 7-8 dana na uzv

----------


## Sreća_83

> HAHAHAHHA daj pisni da vidimo kaj ce se dogodit...


Samo ti mene cimaj! Misliš da neću!  :Laughing:

----------


## stork

Možda bi trebale pishkati ove 3 potvrđene trudnice pa bumo sigurne u vjerodostojnost testa  :Smile:

----------


## Sreća_83

> Možda bi trebale pishkati ove 3 potvrđene trudnice pa bumo sigurne u vjerodostojnost testa


Točno.

----------


## zadarmamica

Zvala me sada ginekologica.rekla je da ne brinem.pitala kad sam imala zadnju menstruaciju i rekla da ce ovo zavrsiti sa menstruacijom.da ne dolazim sutra osim ako mi izljev bude jos jaci i bolovi.
Da dodem za 7dana.
Eto...pisite onda danas 1.dc.  :Sad:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Nije problem piskit cu ja to bilje, samo ono je puno teksta na engl a bas i nisam neki tata mata za prevode, pa.....?

----------


## ivana.sky

zadarmamica bas mi je zao  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

> Točno.


Ajde! Bas me zanima. Ja nemam nista od navedenih sastojaka a i daaaaaleko sam od sanse za t.
*zadarmamica*  zao mi je....sad se isplaci i gledaj na to kao ovu sansu iduci mj.....sve ovdje znamo kako se osjecas...znam da nema utjehe neke...

----------


## žužy

> Zvala me sada ginekologica.rekla je da ne brinem.pitala kad sam imala zadnju menstruaciju i rekla da ce ovo zavrsiti sa menstruacijom.da ne dolazim sutra osim ako mi izljev bude jos jaci i bolovi.
> Da dodem za 7dana.
> Eto...pisite onda danas 1.dc.


Žao mi je jako  :Sad: 
Po svemu što si prolazila,radi se o biokemijskoj trudnoči. Več si jednu imala?
Mislim da bi trebala popričati sa soc. gin. da te uputi na neke pretrage,testove na trombofiliju npr.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      11.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  41 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   40 dc +
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
bubicazubica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1 dc*

----------


## nivesa

Da...ocito biokemijska...to sam i ja pomislila jer se i kod mene isto dogodilo kod biokem....poz test pa neg drugi dan i iza toga m kao da ju netko iz pipe pusta sa ogromnim komadima  ugrusaka i tkiva...ah....
Samo sto mi tada nista nije bilo jasno..

----------


## zadarmamica

> Da...ocito biokemijska...to sam i ja pomislila jer se i kod mene isto dogodilo kod biokem....poz test pa neg drugi dan i iza toga m kao da ju netko iz pipe pusta sa ogromnim komadima  ugrusaka i tkiva...ah....
> Samo sto mi tada nista nije bilo jasno..


Sad sam se natirala i obavila sve pozive.sve pretrage sto sam odgadala idem obaviti.i narucila se na uzv dojki i kompletan ginekoloski pregled.

----------


## žužy

> Sad sam se natirala i obavila sve pozive.sve pretrage sto sam odgadala idem obaviti.i narucila se na uzv dojki i kompletan ginekoloski pregled.


 :Love:  Super,obavi sve što možeš.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Zadarmamica zao mi je..  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

> Super,obavi sve što možeš.


Eh svi smo takvi na zalost...dok ne zagusti ne pokrenes se..
Takva sam i ja bila. I sad me opet ulovila ljenost

----------


## ivana.sky

ajmo cure! ovo vam je pravo vrijeme... znate za sta se borite, neka vam to daje snage i neka vas to trgne... ne samo kad se nesto lose dogodi  :Nope:  borite se za to svakim dahom, svaki dan!  :utezi:

----------


## MazaMala

Ciao lipe moje,zadarmamice novi mjesec-nova šansa,drži mi se i budi hrabra biti će dobro..tu smo svi jedni za druge  :grouphug:  curke vi što krećete u akciju,dobra zabava  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sinoc me toliko bolilo da mi nije bilo do sexa. Ali danas malo popusta pa sam odlucila veceras kad dodem s posla silovat muza!

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,a nekak sumnjam da bi se to moglo nazvat silovanje  :Aparatic: ,ipak je tvoj hahaha

Mene zadnja dva dana sise dost bole...vau to nisam skoro doživjela. I stalna pms bol najavljuje kučkicu u subotu.  :voodoo: 
Išla glet,nemam nit pšenicu nit ječam...šteta.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Haha a sta cu drugo nego ga silovat! Najgore je kad "moras" a cjeli dan na poslu pa oboje dodemo crknuti...
Ali nema milosti danas!  :Smile:   :D
Akcija! ! 
Nadam se da neces dobit kuckicu ! Sutra cemo svi po ducanima hodat i trazit psenicu i jecam! Hahaha

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav cure, 
evo ja mogu donirati ječam, imam 2 kg, slučajno danas kupila  :Very Happy: 
Kad budete radile listu, samo ispravite da mi je danas 13 DC.  :Smile: 
Maloprije sam naručila onaj lubrikant koji je neka od cura spominjala, pa mislim da je ovo još bolja opcija direktno od proizvođača, čini mi se i povoljnije i  u roku od 4 h kreće na put  :Smile:  Ako netko želi - 
http://eu.sasmar.com/shop/conceive-plus-75ml/

 :grouphug:  svima, koliko nas ima!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Kakav lubrikant?

----------


## Ženica_85

Za pomoć pri zaćeću, fertility lubricant...  :Smile: 
Jedan od trudnica je spomenula prošli mjesec, pa nije 20€ neka lova, za probati...  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav!
Zadarmamice, bas mi je zao radi biokemijske, a ja sam se nadala tvome plusicu kao ozebli suncu. Nadam se da ces uskoro ostati trudna.
Imam isto prijedlog za ostale, da mozda pocnemo raditi testove u 40 DC? Ove su biokemijske stvarno katastrofa i tuzno je za sve nas zajedno kad zena izgubi tako ranu trudnocu. Nekako mi se cini da je manja opasnost nakon 40 dana...

----------


## nivesa

> Za pomoć pri zaćeću, fertility lubricant... 
> Jedan od trudnica je spomenula prošli mjesec, pa nije 20€ neka lova, za probati...


Hm...ak ti upali i ja cu si ga kupit !

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hm, nisam cula za taj lubrikant. Makar,meni treba onaj koji bu dobro poslozil kromosome. Javite mi ak takav postoji  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ovo sam morala podijeliti sa vama:
http://www.buzzfeed.com/morganshanah...by-for#12yh5ir

----------


## zadarmamica

> Pozdrav!
> Zadarmamice, bas mi je zao radi biokemijske, a ja sam se nadala tvome plusicu kao ozebli suncu. Nadam se da ces uskoro ostati trudna.
> Imam isto prijedlog za ostale, da mozda pocnemo raditi testove u 40 DC? Ove su biokemijske stvarno katastrofa i tuzno je za sve nas zajedno kad zena izgubi tako ranu trudnocu. Nekako mi se cini da je manja opasnost nakon 40 dana...


Danas bio 39.dc .odradila par tura plakanja.pa onda budem ok i hrabra sve super.gluma.a zapravo cilo vrime potistena.cak je mali skuzia da me boli pa sidne na kauc i trazi da moja glava bude kod njega u krilu i mazi me.

----------


## nivesa

Ja vise ni jedan necu radit prije 45 dc. Ovak me samo zdere. A ni onda necu radit test nego kod ginekologa!

----------


## zadarmamica

Laku noc cure...idem spavati.ako uspijem.prvo moram nesto za bolove.

----------


## bubekica

zadarmamica zar te tako jako boli?
Jel krvarenje krenulo normalno?

----------


## zadarmamica

> zadarmamica zar te tako jako boli?
> Jel krvarenje krenulo normalno?


Izljevi krvi kao voda na špini-pipi.komadi tkiva ispadaju.
Uuuuuzasno boli od kriza prema naprid.pocnem se priznojavat.

----------


## Sreća_83

> Ovo sam morala podijeliti sa vama:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/morganshanah...by-for#12yh5ir


Evo, u rano jutro si me rasplakala s ovime...  :Sad:  Sve je bilo dobro, sve dok nisam došla do pred kraj slika i vidjela curicu kako se raduje tek rođenoj bebi i kako je ljubi,  :Sad:  Srce mi se steglo... Znaš na što me asociralo.... Vjerujem i tebe...

----------


## bubicazubica

:Coffee: 
ekipo moja!
kao prvo ispričavam se što sam malo duže netragom nestala...
žužy-možeš me skinuti s liste jer...prijavljujem moj prvi neuspješni ivf u prirodnjaku na kojeg smo se odlučili nakon konzultacija prošli tjedan..došla sam taman na 9 dc..i dogovor je pao...sljedeće tri fm,u utorak navečer je bila štoperica,jučer je trebala bit punkcija..ali kako je u prirodnjaku sve nesigurno...puknuo je folikul večer prije..i točno sam osjetila o,i rekla sam dr.da mi je kratki ciklus,što i vide po prijašnjim nalazima,i da će 16 dc bit kasno za punciju...sad će znat za dva tjedna kad idem u stimulaciju :Smile: 
..no da ne duljim...umjesto punkcije napravljena je inseminacija...pa se možda još i združe moja prijateljica js i prijatelj s  :Cool: ...
razočarana nisam jer sam bila svjesna da je to lutrija...ali opet me malo pogodilo,i bila sam ljuta...
sad sam ok..odmah sam otišla u šoping,ja i mm....a danas idem u toplice  :Smile: 
....sad idem pročitati sve zaostatke koje sam propustila...
vama drage žene želim svu sreću u vašim nadanjima i da uspijete u onoj najvećoj želji !!!!!!!
falit ćete mi,iskreno,toliko ste postale mi drage,dajete snage jedna drugoj u ovim našim borbama,postale ste moje najbolje prijateljice!!!!!
to što više neće biti s vama tu na odbrojavanju,ne znači da vas neću pratiti iz dana u dan,javiti se,i hrabriti vas i dalje....to naravno da hoću i želim!!!!!!
ostajte mi dobre,lijepe i pametne kao što ste i do sad bile...i naravno trbušaste!!!!!!!! :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroo!
Bubice pa ti se uvjek možeš družit s nama, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~ da bude uspješna insemenacija.

zadarmamice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Coffee!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro cure, evo šaljem vam one neke poznate trudnički prašine nek vam pomogne u budućim nastojanjima ************* (ak je to to) 

NIVESA jadan tvoj muž, al cilj opravdava sredstva  :Smile:  (ja imam zabranu seksa od moje ginek, al sad mi do njega vise i nije u ovom stanju)

SRECO ja cu preskočiti kavu, trenutno nemogu smislit ništa, ni hranu, ni kavu, ni slatko, ništa, pokoji osvježavajući sol i ledeno čaj i to je to. Jer mučnine rade svoje, jos ju nekak pod kontrolom al kad unesem nest u sebe odma me tjera na povraćanje, ono sto sam pojela u zadnja četri dana stane u jedan obrok.

ZADARMAMICA jako mi je zao i nadam se da ce bol uskoro postat manja i prestati ispadat ti komadići tkiva.. Zagrljaj...

----------


## ivekica

Dobro jutro žene, majke, kraljice  :Smile:  pije se kavica na poslu. Maštam o svom mužu, a on km daleko. Jooj što bi sve dala da se mogu teleportirat pored njega ovo sivo i hladno jutro.

Zadarmamica, jako mi je žao... Neće ti sad pomoći ako ti kažem da se događa, ali najvažnije da ti budeš dobro. Drži se draga!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ovo sam morala podijeliti sa vama:
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/morganshanah...by-for#12yh5ir


divno  :Heart: 

*bubica* ~~~~~~~~~~  :fige:

----------


## Sreća_83

Hej, gdje ste sve?!

Opet kiiiiišaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............. :cupakosu:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      12.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  42 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   41 dc +
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 

sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

*MAMI*,welcome up skup s menom!  :Very Happy: 
Eh,da mi je ne dobiti mengu sutra...

*HK,MazaMala,anka*,kaj ima?

----------


## žužy

*bubice*,sretno,sretno! 
Nejdi baš u vrele vode u toplicama,inače uživaj i brigu na pašu. Inače,isti scenarij se meni desio u Petrovoj svojedobno...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*AdrianovaMamice*,  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

> *MAMI*,welcome up skup s menom! 
> Eh,da mi je ne dobiti mengu sutra...
> 
> *HK,MazaMala,anka*,kaj ima?


Žuži tvoja temperatura super izgleda.

----------


## žužy

Eh,isto ko i prošli mjesec...
Odznačil mi FF oznaku ovulacije,kad mi tolko skače gore dolje temp.
Čude me jedino cice,kak me tak bole.

Kaj ima kod tebe,spotting?

----------


## MAMI 2

Pa spoting je prisutan, ali je nekako više žut nego smeđi, i danas sam na momente onak osjetila bradavice i sise mi nisu ispuhane kao inače, i naravno da sam se ponadala iako. sam svjesna svega, baš sam luda.

----------


## žužy

Ma,kaj misliš da ja nisam...baš kao i svaki mjesec opet i opet i opet...  :Undecided: 
Nekidesvevrit.

----------


## Sreća_83

Mi ne samo da smo trudilice, već smo i vječne nadilice... :starac:

----------


## bubekica

Sreco, ako ovaj ciklus ne upali - imam mali savjet za iduci...
Sex na 7 pa na 13dc, izmedju i poslije ne.

----------


## MazaMala

Evo me  :Smile:  prisla sa dela..uglavnom da kažem još ništa od M a to mi je za sada vvauuu...jer..uvijek ali uvijek dobivam 28 dan prije podne..jedino kada sam bila pod stimulacijom i to 2-3 ciklusa možda 30-31 dan bi dobila..simptomi apsolutno nikakvi..nikakav spotting..temp.ne mjerim..malo trbuh napet..nekakava knedlica u grlu..nadam se a opet u ovih 10 godina što ovo prolazim navikla sam iz mj. u mj. da dobivam..postalo već na psihičkoj bazi..otplačem-odtugujem pola sat -sat i idemo novi ciklus..ee da kažem..sa sadašnjim dragim nisam jošs išla na nikakve pretrage..ja sam redovito na kontrolama..desni jajnik prirastao uz maternicu..tu i tamo šeta  :Smile:  dr. sve ok..i dragi i ja smo prošli već i sito i rešeto i kada smo shvatili da smo ono on i ja ONO PRAVO odmah smo rekli nema čekanja..beba se radi...nadam se...stvarno se nadam  
Zadarmamice budi hrabra.. :Taps: 
Žužy ne razmišljaj o sutra..opusti se i uživaj ...

----------


## Sreća_83

> Sreco, ako ovaj ciklus ne upali - imam mali savjet za iduci...
> Sex na 7 pa na 13dc, izmedju i poslije ne.


Zar to nije preduga apstinencija?!

----------


## bubekica

Nije, do 7 dana je ok. Poanta je bila da apstinirate par dana(3-6) i onda sex dan prije ovulacije i eventualno dan poslije i onda vise ne. Tako se cilja, a buduci ti je uvijek o na 14dc mozes to fino isplanirati.
Negdje sam citala da je svakodnevni sex zapravo kontracepcija.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Sex na 7 pa na 13dc, izmedju i poslije ne.


hm za ovo jos nisam cula? zasto tako?

----------


## ivana.sky

aha sorry u isto vrijeme smo pisale valjda... 

da i ja sam cula da ne valja svaki dan, ne stignu sazrijet plivaci, ali da je ideala neka cijeli jedan ciklus odradit svaki 2. dan i da se mora uhvatit, ako je bilo ovulacije i ako su plivaci ok - znaci ako je par zdrav

----------


## bubekica

Objasnila sam gore. 
I to nije nesto sto bih radila prvo i sto bih radila svaki ciklus. Al ak nejde duze - zasto jedan ne probati ovako - uz malo zrtve.
Naravno, primijenjivo je samo uz tocno odredjivanje o.

----------


## ivana.sky

vrijedi sve probat, zasto da ne  :Smile: 

ja sam se samo nasekirala ovaj ciklus, zivce cu izgubit... opet mi lh trakice svaki dan pokazu blijedu crtu, tako da cak i uz terapiju izgleda da je ciklus anovul... ne znam koliko treba da pocne dijelovat, al bas sam se nekak ponadala ovaj mj da ce doc O i dat nam sansu za prirodni pokusaj

----------


## bubekica

ivana.sky treba metforminu da prodjeluje, ali - mozda nece uopce djelovati - nekima ne djeluje  :Undecided: 
Kakav ti je ogtt?

----------


## Sreća_83

S-gram je izvrstan. Čula sam da apstinencija treba biti u slučaju sporih plivača, i to 3-4 dana.

Sve u svemu, vrijedi pokušati.

Inače, ovo je slučajnost da mi je O na 14 DC jer tek dva mj. mjerim BT. Ne znači da će i u buduće O biti na taj dan...

Drugo inače, probala sam svašta, svaki ciklus drugačiji raspored. Ovo svaki drugi dan ne uspjeva sa sigurnošču jer eto nije uspjelo. MM je zdrav, O imam, a daljnje moje pretrage me čekaju krajem 10. mj. Zavisi što će reći moj gin.

Ne znam je li ijedna cura ovdje probala apstinirati 6 dana? Eto ideja! :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana.sky

0h - 5,3 (<5,1)
nakon 2h - 3,4 (<8,5)

----------


## ivana.sky

> ivana.sky treba metforminu da prodjeluje, ali - mozda nece uopce djelovati - nekima ne djeluje


znaam ali odma prvi mjesec kad sam pocela uzimat terapiju za stitnjacu sam imala O, i nadala sam se da ce se sad jos bolje sve to ustalit uz metformin a kad ono sipak

----------


## sushi

zao mi je zbog biokemijske  :Sad:  tesko je to....s jedne strane bi trebao biti sretan jer "se prima" i tijelo se priprema na trudnocu, a s druge si  :Sad:  nazalost skoro polovica trudnoca tako zavrsi, samo sada imamo (pre)osjetljive testice, pa saznamo za njih i ponadamo se...
zm, ako ti je utjeha, kazu da je u ciklusima nakon biokem. sansa veca...drzim ti fige. slijedeci put pokusaj ranije otici dr-u ili pratiti betu... ako si imala vec biokem. i prije, kod ponavljajucih se preporucuju napraviti pretrage...

oko apstinencije potpisujem bubi, zasto ne probati  :Smile:  (uz dobar sgram apstinencija nije potrebna...ali pretpostavljam da ga niste radili sreco)

nivesa, nadam se da si malo bolje ovih dana...

zuzy moja  :Kiss:

----------


## sushi

> S-gram je izvrstan. Čula sam da apstinencija treba biti u slučaju sporih plivača, i to 3-4 dana.
> 
> Sve u svemu, vrijedi pokušati.


ups sad tek vidim, super  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## bubekica

Nije bas za usporedbu, al mi imamo pokretnih spermija samo ako je apstinencija duza od 5 dana...
Ivana, kaj ti vele na taj nalaz?

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana, kaj ti vele na taj nalaz?


pa kao je ok, ali njemu se ne svidja cak ni tih par ml vise na 0h... iako svjestan je da ovisi to i o tome sta sam jela dan prije i blabla ali eto dao mi je takvu terapiju...jesi ga ti uzimala?

p.s. jucer mi je bio dan za povecanje doze... danas jos nisam izasla iz kuce... ne usudim se maknit negdje gdje mi wc nije na 2m udaljenosti  :Sad:  a bas sam misla da cu ga super podnosti, kak je bilo prvih dana... 

sva sam neka naivna i prepuna nade  :drama:

----------


## sushi

> da i ja sam cula da ne valja svaki dan, ne stignu sazrijet plivaci, ali da je ideala neka cijeli jedan ciklus odradit svaki 2. dan i da se mora uhvatit, ako je bilo ovulacije i ako su plivaci ok - znaci ako je par zdrav


a nazalost ne... zdrav par, u idealnim uvjetima, uz pogodjenu O, u jednom ciklusu ima sanse 25% da dodje do T. a sansa se smanjuje i s porastom godina zene...

----------


## ivana.sky

vece su sanse za dobitak na lotu nego za zeljenu trudnocu :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sushi

> vece su sanse za dobitak na lotu nego za zeljenu trudnocu


a nekad se tak cini bas... dijelim filing  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je dobro da si dobila metformin.
Ja ga nisam nikad uzimala, kog god sam od ginekologa pitala za metformin rekli su ne.
Ja sam sad na kontracepcijskim pilulama 5 ciklusa pred postupak kako bi androgene doveli u red.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Negdje sam citala da je svakodnevni sex zapravo kontracepcija.


A mi po 3x dnevno ovaj misec  :Smile:  uvatilo nas ...bas od gusta i zelje.

----------


## zadarmamica

> zao mi je zbog biokemijske  tesko je to....s jedne strane bi trebao biti sretan jer "se prima" i tijelo se priprema na trudnocu, a s druge si  nazalost skoro polovica trudnoca tako zavrsi, samo sada imamo (pre)osjetljive testice, pa saznamo za njih i ponadamo se...
> zm, ako ti je utjeha, kazu da je u ciklusima nakon biokem. sansa veca...drzim ti fige. slijedeci put pokusaj ranije otici dr-u ili pratiti betu... ako si imala vec biokem. i prije, kod ponavljajucih se preporucuju napraviti pretrage...


Obaviti cu pretrage.ovo mi je druga biokemijska.

----------


## ivana.sky

ne znam ni sama vise sta da mislim... sta je dobro, sta nije... ja sam uvijek bila za sve prirodno i sad se tu trebam (necu rec moram jer ipak sam to odabrala) kljukat koje kakvim kemijama za koje nitko ne zna kakve posljedice ce ostavit i meni, a i djetetu jednog dana... al sta ces... zelja je prejaka a kazu da prirodno tesko da imam sanse  :Unsure: 

necu odustat sam tako bez obzira sta lh trakice kazu, pokusavat cemo i ovaj mjesec prirodno, a ako ne uspije, nadat se da ce dalje sve bit ok i da ce iz prve uspjet AIH  :fige: 

nadam se da ces ih dovesti u red i da ce i tebi uspjet odmah  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> A mi po 3x dnevno ovaj misec  uvatilo nas ...bas od gusta i zelje.


Svaaaki daaan?!?!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Svaaaki daaan?!?!


Mozda smo 3x preskocili.  :Smile: 
Inace nam se dogodi da smo jedan misec ko zecevi a drugi misec ko penzioneri  :Smile:   :Smile: 
On 32god ja 25god.  :Smile:  u naponu snage hahaha

----------


## Beti3

> Negdje sam citala da je svakodnevni sex zapravo kontracepcija.



Nije! Imam doma dokaze za to  :Smile:  . Nemojte to nikako isprobavati kao kontracepciju  :No-no: 

Samo i jedino sex svaka 24 sata doveo bi do trudnoće kod mene. :worldcup: 
Nismo sve iste, zato treba probati sve recepte.

----------


## bubekica

Bas to, a kad jedan recept nikako ne daje rezultat treba promijeniti...

----------


## nivesa

Moja t se dogodila kad smo mm i ja imali odnos svaki drugi dan  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Joj, sve mi je poznato. Ova moja curka silno zeli brata. Bome ce biti prava sefica kad ga i ako ga dobije...




> Evo, u rano jutro si me rasplakala s ovime...  Sve je bilo dobro, sve dok nisam došla do pred kraj slika i vidjela curicu kako se raduje tek rođenoj bebi i kako je ljubi,  Srce mi se steglo... Znaš na što me asociralo.... Vjerujem i tebe...

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooooooooooo!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroo

----------


## MAMI 2

Zadarmamice kako je ?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamice kako je ?


Bolno.na tabletama.

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      13.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  43 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   42 dc +
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  25 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

*Sutra 2DC*

----------


## ivana.sky

imam osjecaj da mi je parti u donjem dijelu stomaka, jajnici luduju, mal probada jedan mal drugi, pa se sve skupa zakovitla i podigne do zeludca, pretvori u mucninu, pa se spusti pa onaj osjecaj ko kad dobijem M onako tupa bol i "kuhanje" pa opet mal probadanje... a ja ko da imam najgoru gripu... osim sto sam jucer cijeli dan provela na wcu, sa vrtoglavicama, mucninama, zagravicom, te je malo hladno pa je malo vruce, znojenje, prespavala sam skoro ciiiijeli dan, a onda od ponoci do 6 - budna budna... sad jedva cekam 8 navecer da mogu ic zaspat.. selotejpom bi zalijepila kapke da ne odem lec, a glava mi pada i kljucam... ne smijem zaspat jer radim ujutro i ako sad zaspem nema sanse da prespavam cijelu noc, a kak cu onda na poslu.... muko moja sto me snadje...  :Nope:

----------


## nivesa

Mami a kod tebe m ko svicarski sat...

----------


## nivesa

Sreco eto i tebe gore  :Smile: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

znam da to nije bas super al evo ja zderem cokoladu.... jucer jednu, danas evo drugu - sama. cijelu... ja sam inace cudan tip osobe - ne volim bas cokoladu, ali sad me toliko trazi da vam ne mogu opisat... jos na akciji u kauflandu 4kn schogetten  :Mljac:   :Embarassed:   :Ups:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Cure*, samo na brzaka da javim da mi je danas 3dc! Nisam stigla! Konstantno sam u nekoj frci! 
A 24.9 idem na konzultacije!

*Zadarmamica* - žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      14.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  44 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   43 dc +
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  30 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  26 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24 dc
nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## žužy

Jutro curke.. :Coffee: 
*Srećice*,sretno u gornjem domu!  :Smile: 
*MAMI*,a bome je vekerica... :Love: 
*anka*, :Kiss: 

Ja sam još tu...  :Confused:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro cure... Kisa pada, poplave opet.. Jeste mi sigurne? Hoćemo se prebacit na novo odbrojavanje? Jer uskoro cu i ja odletit s liste. Maminaljubav je vec otišla i ni glasa.

----------


## nivesa

Di je nestala? Otvorite novo odbrojavanje...Trebalo bi trostruko odbrojavanje iako se samo ti redoviti javljas...
Ne znam kak to funkcionira

----------


## nivesa

> Jutro curke..
> *Srećice*,sretno u gornjem domu! 
> *MAMI*,a bome je vekerica...
> *anka*,
> 
> Ja sam još tu...


Zuzy na sta tocno mislis ti si jos tu?

----------


## KrisZg

Zuzy sumnjiva si ti meni...kaj radis jos gore  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Aha mislila je na gornji dom! Lol
Mozda tamo i ostane  :Smile: 
Kak si ti Kris? Kako mapredujete?

----------


## bubekica

Zuzy jel pao testic?

----------


## žužy

Jep,na gornji dom mislim  :Laughing: 
Nije pao testić,ma došla bu ona..osječam ju. Samo me čudi,sad več morem reči da kasni.

----------


## KrisZg

> Aha mislila je na gornji dom! Lol
> Mozda tamo i ostane 
> Kak si ti Kris? Kako mapredujete?


Idemo polako, velika je vec i svaki dan nekaj novoga oko cega brinem.Trenutno ljecim upalu sinusa,borim se sa disanjem zbog astme i tak...

----------


## nivesa

> Idemo polako, velika je vec i svaki dan nekaj novoga oko cega brinem.Trenutno ljecim upalu sinusa,borim se sa disanjem zbog astme i tak...


Sve ces ti to izdrzat  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Kris kolko ste sad vec? Mislim tt?

----------


## KrisZg

31+3 danas  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Uhu jos malo!  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooo!

Komadi kava je kuhana!

Žuži~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ da vještica ne dođe!

----------


## pilemalo

cure ja vas redovito čitam, sutra idem na pregled, pa ako sve bude ok predlažem AdrianovaMamica da otvorimo odbrojavanje?

----------


## Sreća_83

Jutro!

Brzi klik na moj graf!

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      15.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  45 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   44 dc +
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  27 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## MazaMala

Jutro,lipo dan vam želim,od M ništa,sva sam nervozna,dragi isto...leđa i trbuh me štrecnu tu i tamo,osjećam toplinu,glava me malo boli i to je to..cicke skoro pa ništa..ufff..tko bi znao što se dolje sprema?  :Rolling Eyes:  
Žužy želim ti jedan veliki plusiććć!

----------


## žužy

Jutro,fala na kavi *MAMI*.. :Kiss: 
*Srećo*,dobro je..nek sutra ne padne temp. i sve bu ok  :Smile: 
*AdrianovaMamice,pilemalo,maminaljubav*,ako se slažete onda sutra otvaramo novo odbrojavanje!
*pilemalo*,mogli bi čuti i srćeko kaj ne.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*kudri*,sretno danas!
Moj test danas negativan,menge još nema,cice još bole...danima osječam dolje kao da vještica dolazi.Valjda bude uskoro jer,poremetila nam planove mamicu joj njenu.

----------


## žužy

> Jutro,lipo dan vam želim,od M ništa,sva sam nervozna,dragi isto...leđa i trbuh me štrecnu tu i tamo,osjećam toplinu,glava me malo boli i to je to..cicke skoro pa ništa..ufff..tko bi znao što se dolje sprema?  
> Žužy želim ti jedan veliki plusiććć!


I ja tebi  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

> Jutro!
> 
> Brzi klik na moj graf!


Sreco! ne kuzim se bas sto posto ali cini mi se da se nesto dogada!

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy pa ti si jos gore!!! A kad mozemo reci da ti sluzbeno kasni???

----------


## Sreća_83

> Sreco! ne kuzim se bas sto posto ali cini mi se da se nesto dogada!



Jao, ako se ovo izjalovi, ne znam kako ću to primiti! :Laughing:

----------


## Sreća_83

> Zuzy pa ti si jos gore!!! A kad mozemo reci da ti sluzbeno kasni???


Već je Žužy rekla za sebe da joj kasni....  :rock:

----------


## nivesa

pitanjce curke.... danas mi je 20 dc osjecam dolje kao pikanje..u maternici ne jajnicima...ne znam kaj bi mislila ??? Da se brinem ili ?

----------


## nivesa

<Sreco nadam se da nece ovaj put biti razocaranja! A nisam skuzila da je Zuzy to rekla...ne stignem sve polovit...
Drzim vam fige! Stvarno bi mi bilo drago da vas dvije imate svoje odbrojavanje!

----------


## žužy

> <Sreco nadam se da nece ovaj put biti razocaranja! A nisam skuzila da je Zuzy to rekla...ne stignem sve polovit...
> Drzim vam fige! Stvarno bi mi bilo drago da vas dvije imate svoje odbrojavanje!


Sužbeno mi kasni od subote.  :Storma s bičem: 
A meni nikad ne kasni...kasnila mi je dok smo bili u FET-u i dok sam pila estrofem,inače uvijek dođe 15.dan od O.
Al čudan mi ovaj ciklus od samog početka,ili mi se neka cista nakotila,ili se moj miom probudio,ili je ovo jednostavno neki anovul. ciklus.Ili su u šumi...  :lool: 

Joj da *Sreća* i ja imamo svoje odbrojavanje...

----------


## Sreća_83

> pitanjce curke.... danas mi je 20 dc osjecam dolje kao pikanje..u maternici ne jajnicima...ne znam kaj bi mislila ??? Da se brinem ili ?


Ne znam....

Inače, jesi silovala muža? :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Evo jos jednom pitanjce curke.... danas mi je 20 dc osjecam dolje kao pikanje..u maternici ne jajnicima...ne znam kaj bi mislila ??? Da se brinem ili ?

----------


## nivesa

> Ne znam....
> 
> Inače, jesi silovala muža?


hahahah jesam!

----------


## nivesa

> Sužbeno mi kasni od subote. 
> A meni nikad ne kasni...kasnila mi je dok smo bili u FET-u i dok sam pila estrofem,inače uvijek dođe 15.dan od O.
> Al čudan mi ovaj ciklus od samog početka,ili mi se neka cista nakotila,ili se moj miom probudio,ili je ovo jednostavno neki anovul. ciklus.Ili su u šumi... 
> 
> Joj da *Sreća* i ja imamo svoje odbrojavanje...


Mozda vam se posrecilo. Nadam se! A da odes vadit betu? Ili kod gin? Ili jos jedan test ? ILI ILI ILI???

----------


## žužy

> Evo jos jednom pitanjce curke.... danas mi je 20 dc osjecam dolje kao pikanje..u maternici ne jajnicima...ne znam kaj bi mislila ??? Da se brinem ili ?


Mislim da se netrebaš brinuti,osim ako se pojača da te baš boli.

----------


## žužy

> Mozda vam se posrecilo. Nadam se! A da odes vadit betu? Ili kod gin? Ili jos jedan test ? ILI ILI ILI???


Ne vjerujem da je,ako ne dođe još koji dan budem zvr ginićku da čujem kaj veli.

----------


## nivesa

Ma nije da umirem od bolova ali je bas nelagodno. Brinem se da nije nesto vezano za konizaciju koju sam imala. ali ni onda nisam osjecala takvu bol.

----------


## nivesa

> Ne vjerujem da je,ako ne dođe još koji dan budem zvr ginićku da čujem kaj veli.


Ja svejedno drzim fige!

----------


## Sreća_83

*Žužy,* bio bi to san snova da nas dvije imamo svoje odbrojavanje together!!! :mama:  :mama:

----------


## HelloKitty

Cureeee! Navratih samo da vas pozz i da sam danas 4dc. 
Ponovila sam briseve i papa test, sve ok.
Malo manje radimo na bebici, jer smo se upustili u privatni posao, pa cemo vidjeti sta cemo i kako... 
Svim plusicima zelim mirnu u skolsku trudnocu, a cekalicama plusice.

----------


## nivesa

> *Žužy,* bio bi to san snova da nas dvije imamo svoje odbrojavanje together!!!


Bilo bi vrjeme da se preselite! :D

----------


## kudri

da, hoćemo konačno novo trostruko odbrojavanje ?? žužy, ajde otvori ti. ti si tata mata! :D
i držim fige da je ovaj ciklus čudan s razlogom. i  iskreno, ne znam kako bi ti mogao biti anovulacijiski kad su te boljele cike, ako se dobro sjećam hihihi :D

----------


## kudri

e da cure, ja sam danas bila na VV - 1. konzultacije. Idući mjesec krećem na detaljnu obradu hormona...To je prvi korak. nadam se da će se konačno nešto pokrenuti!

----------


## žužy

Super *kudri*  :Klap: 
Kaj ste danas riješili,kaj veli dr?

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

*ŽUŽY* moze, pokrenimo sutra novo trostruko odbrojavanje.. Hoces ga pokrenut ti ili neka od nas?

----------


## žužy

Evo nakon što *pilemalo* obavi pregled i javi nam se,selimo!
Mogu i ja,a može i bilo koja od vas..nije problem  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Mislim da je *Maminaljubav* imala u petak pregled..

*zadarmamice*,kako si ?

----------


## kudri

žužy, bilo je super! jako je draga doktorica. za početak, detaljna hormonska obrada, papa, brisevi, sperimiogram. klasika. kaže da mi jajnici imaju sliku policističnih, ali to sam znala već. ugl, nalazi hormona i šećera će pokazati svoje. za par dana bi trebala biti ovulacija, pa je rekla da budem spremna za akciju  :Smile: korak po korak. došla sam odmah na red, iako je bila straašna gužva. vidjela sam dr. alebića, baš je mmmm  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

pozdrav svima  :Bye: 




> i  iskreno, ne znam kako bi ti mogao biti anovulacijiski kad su te boljele cike, ako se dobro sjećam hihihi :D


mene u anovul. bole cike od 10.d.c. pa dok ne dobijem cca 40d.c. i to bas bole bole, da ne mogu grudnjak obuc...  :Confused: 

moji lh testici i dalje samo s 1 blijedom crtom, taman i da jesu neki plodni dani, i da se nekim cudom dogodi O mi apstiniramo jer mm ide u utorak na novi s-gram... a ja luda...i tak da eto opet ne ocekujem nista...

svim (ne)cekalicama zelim da ugledaju svoje ++++  :fige:  ~~~~~

----------


## zadarmamica

> Mislim da je *Maminaljubav* imala u petak pregled..
> 
> *zadarmamice*,kako si ?


Cudno...tri dana izljev.i onda jucer i danas niti kapi.a imam bolove i evo napuhana danas.a inace mi menzis traje 7dana.
Zbunjena skroz.

----------


## žužy

Možda ti krene kroz koji dan još malo krvi,oče to tako krene pa stane..pa da se ne brineš.
Samo da te ne boli jako i nemaš temperaturu.
 :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Ak ti se poviso temp odi odma kod dr

----------


## Maminaljubav

> Mislim da je *Maminaljubav* imala u petak pregled..
> 
> *zadarmamice*,kako si ?


Hej cure,hvala sto mislite mene! Stalno vas pratim ali nikako da se javim. Sve je zasad uredu,još je beba jako malena pa cemo ponovno na pregled za 10ak dana. Mučnine me ubijaju,ne povraćam ali mi je non stop muka. Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## MazaMala

Jutro curičke moje  :Smile:  evo da vam zaželim jedno predivno dobro jutro,pišnula sam test iiiiiii..ttadadadaaa.. dvije crtice  :Smile:  u 3 ujutro me probudilo za piš piš pa rekoh dragom eto sad ili nikad..i eto..lipo jasno se vidi..

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Skuhala sam kavu, požurite da se ne ohladi.

*MazaMala čestitam !*

----------


## ivana.sky

cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MazaMala

Hvala lipa Mami 2

----------


## MazaMala

hvala Ivana.Sky ...

----------


## nivesa

Pa cestitke! Kolko trudnica!

----------


## nivesa

Kolkiko odbrojavanje! Necete stat u naziv!

----------


## MazaMala

Želim vam svima ovaj osjećaj,možda mislite evo ova došla,pala odnekuda :Laughing:  ali i ja se moje cure već 10 god.borim sa neplodnošću..ovo mi je 1 test što sam ga napravila samo jednom vadila betu..nakon transfera..ali davno je to bilo..mislila sam da ovo neću tako skoro doživjeti..ali moje sunce..moja MazaMala..ON je unio radost u moj život i sada mi je još dao mogućnost da po prvi put piškim po testu..ljubim ga zauvijek..i cure,još dug je put..pregled,da li je sve ok..ali ove dvije crtice..to mi je najdraže i najmilije od svega..vjerujem u vas i znam da će svima nama zasjati sunašce..samo se radujmo i bit će..nikada nemojte klonut..teško..ludo ponekad ali mi smo snažne jake žene..samo naprijed i šaljem vam svima ovo što i ja sada osjećam..

----------


## MazaMala

> Pa cestitke! Kolko trudnica!


Daaa..neka se trend nastavi..  :Yes:

----------


## nivesa

Maza nadam se da ce sve bit skolski dosadno do kraja. Da ces uzivati u svakoj sekundi trudnoce.Znam taj osjecaj kad vidis dvije crtice...ne znas jel bi plakala ili se smijala. 
To je nesto najdivnije sto jedna zena moze osjetiti. 
Nadam se da cemo i mi ostale uskoro...ima nas puno nazalost..Ovo "ljeto" je plodno  :Smile:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

MazaMala čestitam na dvije crtice  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Cestitam i neka sve bude ok.pusa

----------


## žužy

> Želim vam svima ovaj osjećaj,možda mislite evo ova došla,pala odnekuda ali i ja se moje cure već 10 god.borim sa neplodnošću..ovo mi je 1 test što sam ga napravila samo jednom vadila betu..nakon transfera..ali davno je to bilo..mislila sam da ovo neću tako skoro doživjeti..ali moje sunce..moja MazaMala..ON je unio radost u moj život i sada mi je još dao mogućnost da po prvi put piškim po testu..ljubim ga zauvijek..i cure,još dug je put..pregled,da li je sve ok..ali ove dvije crtice..to mi je najdraže i najmilije od svega..vjerujem u vas i znam da će svima nama zasjati sunašce..samo se radujmo i bit će..nikada nemojte klonut..teško..ludo ponekad ali mi smo snažne jake žene..samo naprijed i šaljem vam svima ovo što i ja sada osjećam..


 :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Sing: 
Što reči nakon ovog.
Želim ti (vam) svu sreću svijeta,mirnu i školsku trudnoču! Čestitam!

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      16.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  46 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   45 dc +
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc  +
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  28 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  1 dc*

----------


## žužy

*Srećo*,što uradi s potpisom?
Graf na sunce..  :Preskace uze:

----------


## pilemalo

E pa ovo je stvarno plodan mjesec!!! Jupiiii!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

A gdje nam je sreća?

----------


## MazaMala

:Heart:  :Heart: E pa curke moje,Nivesa,Adrianovamamica,Zadarmamica,Pilemalo hvala vam,kao što sam već prije i rekla i vama želim sve sve najbolje,one koje čekaju plusić i one koje će imati iz mj. u mj. polako sve veće i već buše.. da dočekate ono najdraže..šaljem vam puse,Žužy hvala ti puno i vjeruj da je ovaj ciklus što slijedi ono nešto..ono pravo..grlim vas sve ..Srećo ubrzo si nam i ti na redu,da vidimo kako plusići rastu..

----------


## kudri

MazaMala, od srca čestitek!! 

10 godina??? vau! Mogu misliti koliko si sad sretna!! Ako ti se da, pliz opiši svoj put ka srećici i udijeli recept ovomjesečne akcije  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Kaj ak joj se da?? Pa mora nam otkrit tajnu! MAZA PISI!

----------


## Ženica_85

Čestitammmm na malom čudu, samo hrabro!  :Smile:   :mama:

----------


## MazaMala

Evo me curkice moje...hahaaha dobro ste me nasmijale..ako mi se da,naravno da da,ali iskreno da vam rečem već sam danas gledala one najgore scenarije..vanmat..bio..spont..ma neću ni misliti na to,jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati da se to stvarno dogadja...naručena sam kod gin slj.četvrtak..ali možda odem i ranije,privatno..jer želim saznati je li sve ok..vidjet ćemo..da vam odmah kažem žiga me dolje,cicke uopće ne bole..samo umor,piškanje,malo mučnina većinom onako kao u grlu kao da mi nešto stoji,glava boli tu i tamo..aliii..da ja krenem ispočetka..ali onog pravog prije 10 god..kada sam upoznala bivšeg..uglavnom standarni scenarij,zaljubljenost,veza,brak i onda krenuli ajmo beba..ali ništa..prošlo godinu i ja odlučih vrijeme je da se sazna u čemu je kvaka..kod mene sve ok,desni jajnik blizu maternice,osjetim ga dosta,on-asthenoozospermia..mpo..5 ivf-csi..3 transfera 1 vadila betu..ništa..prokrvarila...kućna radinost je uvijek bila tu..ali ništa...sa vremenom su nam se pogoršali odnosi..shvatili da bolje da je kraj nego da se mučimo..sporazumo riješili..i ja eto ostadoh sama nakon 10 god..ali želja za bebom je uvijek bila tu...uživala sam vam ja tako lipo sama i kada sam se najmanje nadala upoznala sam svoju MazuMalu..NJEGA..donio je radost i sreću u moj život..i on je prošao kako bi se reklo i sito i rešeto..uglavnom našli se i nismo se više odvajali jedno od drugoga..ubrzo smo shvtili da oboje jako želimo bebu pa smo tako i rekli da se nećemo paziti..od 5 mj.u tih par mj.pili smo i antibiotike u 7 mj. a sad u 8 mj. gljivice nas napale pa i to riješavali..pitate me koji je recept..neznam..cijeli dan mu danas govorim pa kako samo između antibiotika i canestena..i pijenja tableta,vaginaleta uspjeli da danas ujutro budemo sretni,najsretniji na svijetu..on mi je samo rekao nebrini..sve se da..sve se može samo moraš vjerovati da će biti..eto cure moje,nemam blagoga pojma..samo smo se hopa cupa..niti pratila ovulaciju,niti temp...više me brinulo da se riješimo tih čuda dolje..oprostite ako sam otišla van teme van svega..ali eto..nadam se da vam nisam bila naporna..vjerujte da će biti i da se može..volite svoje muževe i mazite se,puno..puno..znam da ponekad treba sve pratit..ali ponekad se samo i opustite..znam..ta riječ..opuštanje..koliko sam je puta čula..samo probajte..uživajte maksimalno..kao da vam je zadnji hopa cupa u životu  :Laughing:  
Eto..napriča ja vama svašta..hihihi..pusa svima..

----------


## pilemalo

Draga curice, evo mene s pregleda! Sve je OK, mrvica ima 3 mm i srčeko kuca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ! Tako da žužuy, što se mene tiče, novo odbrojavanje može krenuti!!! Ti ga otvori u ime svih novih trudnica ako se one slažu!
pusa svima!

----------


## ivekica

Maza čestitam od srca!!!
Drage trudnice nek vam je sa srećom, a nama ostalima nek jesen donese čudo  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Draga curice, evo mene s pregleda! Sve je OK, mrvica ima 3 mm i srčeko kuca ! Tako da žužuy, što se mene tiče, novo odbrojavanje može krenuti!!! Ti ga otvori u ime svih novih trudnica ako se one slažu!
> pusa svima!


 :Very Happy: 
Ako se i *Maminaljubav* slaže?

----------


## MAMI 2

:Coffee:  
Jutro!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro. :Raspa:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro cure..
PILE MALO čestitam na hrabrom srceku, nadam se da ce se uskoro čuti i moje srceko..

----------


## MazaMala

Jutrić curkice,Pilemalo bravo,jeeeeiii...sretno od srca...još Adrianovamamica..hoće sve će biti ok..samo nikako dočekati,znam..aaaiiii.. :Grin:  ali hoćemo..gledaj sve pozitivno,veselo..navila jutros radio i ne puštam da me ništa istresira,hahahah..tako i vi..puse svima..

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      17.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  47 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   46 dc +
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc  +
sreća_83  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  29 dc
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  5 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  2 dc*

----------


## Sandra1971

Mazo čestitam na trudnoci od srca!!!! Pile bravo za srčeko!!!!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~ svima za nove plusiće!

----------


## Sreća_83

Hej, cure, ja sam procurila, stoga mi je 1 DC. Žužy, mila, makni me s liste, da se neko vrijeme ne gledam. 

Puse svima i sretno!

Čestitke svim trudnicama i malenim srcima!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav, eto mene, morala sam se javiti, cekala sam par dana. Bas sam baksuz uvijek se javim u staro odbrojavanje, pa mi svi javljaju, yummy, otvoreno je novo. Ovaj put sam odlucila pricekati, ali vidim da prolaze dani i novo se odbrojavanje ne otvara. Nadam se da ce ova poruka porenuti rekordno trostruko...ovo je bome plodna jesen, samo da tako nastavimo  :grouphug:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto, a ovo moram staviti da nasmijem malo novopecene trudnice:
How come when a girl gets pregnant everyone rubs her belly and say "congratulations", and no one rubs man balls and say "great job"

----------


## žužy

> Pozdrav, eto mene, morala sam se javiti, cekala sam par dana. Bas sam baksuz uvijek se javim u staro odbrojavanje, pa mi svi javljaju, yummy, otvoreno je novo. Ovaj put sam odlucila pricekati, ali vidim da prolaze dani i novo se odbrojavanje ne otvara. Nadam se da ce ova poruka porenuti rekordno trostruko...ovo je bome plodna jesen, samo da tako nastavimo


Evo čekamo Maminuljubav da se javi i složi,pa otvaramo konačno novo odbroj.  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Hej, cure, ja sam procurila, stoga mi je 1 DC. Žužy, mila, makni me s liste, da se neko vrijeme ne gledam. 
> 
> Puse svima i sretno!
> 
> Čestitke svim trudnicama i malenim srcima!


Srećo,baš mi je žao...  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy kakva je situacija kod tebe

----------


## nivesa

A zuzy sad sam vidjela listu sorry

----------


## žužy

Eto...stigla vještica. Malo me zabrinula,malo sam se ponadala..pa sam vidla sjenu na testu  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali na kraju krajeva-šipak.

----------


## nivesa

:Sad:  ah...

----------


## MazaMala

Curice moje savjet..bila na wc,na gaćicama svijetlo-smeđi iscjedak..malo skoro ništa..nešto kao kad vam završi m..a na papiru ništa..
Srećice samo naprijed i nedaj se..

----------


## nivesa

Kolko ti kasni?

----------


## nivesa

To ti moze bit tzv lazna m. Ja bi na tvom mjestu otisla kod dr pa nek on vidi . Mislim da bi ti to bilo najpametnije

----------


## MazaMala

6 dana po mome računanju..jucer kad sam piškila test u roku 5 sekundi pokazalo dvije crtice..ne boli me ništa,piškm normalno..nema sluzi,ničega..na prvi mi se tren učinilo strašno..ali sad kad gledam nema potrebe da se unaprijed nabijam stres..zvala sam ginekologa ne javlja se možda su bili jutarnja smjena..išla sam dosta privatno kod moga soc. nisam bila dugo..zvat ću opet sutra..a naručena sam svejedno 25.9..
radim u trgovini pa ću i njima morati reći jer nemislim si nabijati stres bezveze još i sa tim..

----------


## nivesa

Ak mislis na cuvanje t tj ako ce bit potrebno mozda bolje da im kazes kad obavis pregles da ti ne stisnu otkaz

----------


## nivesa

Od tolikih trudnica nitko ne pise nikakve simptome... ajmo simptome na sunce!

----------


## nivesa

Ja mislim da je mene ulovio uranjeni pms.... samo trazim nekaj za jest

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Kod mene od simptoma jos ništa bas. Nekad kao neka laka mučnina na skali od 1 do 10, tek 1.  A sto se tiče hrane iz sekunde u sekundu mi se mjenjaju želje i onda mi se na kraju nist ne jede. I boli me nekad stomak vjerojatno jer ne mirujem, a na pregledu ustanovljen mali hematom.

----------


## ivana.sky

dobro jutro svima!!  :Wink:  evo kavice  :Coffee: 

mi upravo krecemo po nalaze novog s-grama i kod androloga... pa sretno nam bilo  :fige:

----------


## pilemalo

Netko je pitao za simptome - moji su počeli jako rano, još prije testića... Stalno sam osjećala neke 'žmarce' u trbuhu i lagane grčeve ali samo na jednoj strani (kao da su na jajniku)... E onda sam pišnula test i taj dan su počele mučnine - grozne, cjelodnevne... I traju još.... :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

> dobro jutro svima!!  evo kavice 
> 
> mi upravo krecemo po nalaze novog s-grama i kod androloga... pa sretno nam bilo


Sretno.
A sretno i meni  :Smile:  idem posli na uzv dojki.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Sretno cure na pregledima.. Ja za mjesec dana imam uzv srca.. 

Pile malo drži se proći ce to jednog dana..

----------


## kudri

Maza Mala, smeđi iscjedak je normalan u trudnoći. Ako je baš svježa krv, onda se treba javiti doktoru...

----------


## ivekica

Zao mi je zbog mučnina, ali brzo će proći! Isplati se  :Smile: 
Počela sam piti vrkutu i prenatal od twinlaba pa da vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## stork

A di nam je lista? Btw, jutros je trebala stići gadura, ali još ništa, simptomi bilo čega - nula!

----------


## zadarmamica

Di kupite vrkutu?

----------


## MazaMala

ćao curice,došla sa posla,rečeno i od ponedjeljka sam na go..tako da se sa mirom pripremim za prvi utz..u četvrtak..nemam nikakvog više iscjedka,vjerovatno što kudri kaže sve je to ok dok nema svježe krvi..hvala ti .. moji simptomi su podrigivanje,vjetrovi ,piš piš ,jutros u 3 me probudila mučnina..ali je ubrzo i prošla..dragi kaže da sam topla ko pećica..tako da ovu zimu vjerovatno nemramo grijati..jer isijavam sve u 16..  :Smile:  umor tu i tamo..ništa starašno..super se osjećam..
curke sretno na pregledima...ivana.sky..zadarmamica..
i ja sam već par dana počela piti prenatal od twinlaba.. a pila sam i vrkutu i marulju koja se kupi u ljekarni

----------


## žužy

*lista** za      18.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  48 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   47 dc +
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc  +
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  6 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  3 dc*

----------


## žužy

Curke,trebam jednu dragovoljku koja bi objavila listu svaki dan.
Mi krenuli po naše smrzliće,danas išli na uzv i sve je ok,sljedeča kontrola za tjedan dana...pa ne smijem voditi listu dok smo u postupku  :Undecided: 
Ima koja volje?Pridi pliz?

----------


## nivesa

Joj Zuzy!! Drzim fige za tvoje smrzlice. Ja bi vrlo rado ali ja se dizem tak rano da jednostavno ne stignem ujutro a liste onda nebi bilo da 16-17 sati
...

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ako nece nitko mogu ja, ali morate mi objasniti kako se to radi..

----------


## Ženica_85

> Ako nece nitko mogu ja, ali morate mi objasniti kako se to radi..


Možete i na mene računati, samo objasnite kako se to radi  :Smile: 
Žuži neka ti je sa srećom, držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Evo zuzy dvije kandidatkinje! Juuuupi!  :Wink:

----------


## stork

Dobro, a zakaj mi još nismo preselile?
Kod mene i dalje status quo... 
Koja misli vodit listu: kliknuti na staru listu 'odgovori sa citatom' promijeniti dc i objaviti. 25 dc seli u gornji dom i to je sve!  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro svima  :Bye: 

eto mene iz nocne stigla, papam vruci masni burek i popila vec skoro 1l mlijeka  :Klap:  
(.)(.) pocinju bolit, mucnina me neka jutros ubi pa sam odlucila i ja nju ubit burekom, zgaravica stalno... nakon 5 dana proljeva, sad je bilo 2 dana zatvora, prvi put ikad da sam ja to imala... sve se nesto pobrckalo.. bit ce od tih metformina  :Confused:  konacno na zadanoj dozi
mogu i ja vodit listu, nema beda, jedino ako iduci mj krenemo sa mpo onda ne znam jel smijem i ja...

s-gram cak i bolji nego prosli put, kod androloga sve ok, dao mu je da provjeri jos neke bakt. briseve za svaki slucaj ... tako da... cekamo 10.mj i nas prvi pokusaj mpo  :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      19.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  49 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   48 dc +
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc  +
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* [b]  :Cool: 


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!

Kava je kuhana,uživajte!

Stavila sam listu, ak nešto ne valja, ne zamjerite, prvi mi je put. :Smile:

----------


## stork

Imam osjećaj kak se ovdje razgovaram sama sa sobom...

----------


## nivesa

> Dobro, a zakaj mi još nismo preselile?
> Kod mene i dalje status quo... 
> Koja misli vodit listu: kliknuti na staru listu 'odgovori sa citatom' promijeniti dc i objaviti. 25 dc seli u gornji dom i to je sve!


Ne znam tko ce na kraju vodit listu...i ne kuzim zakaj nemamo novo odbrojavanje kraj 4 plusića

----------


## nivesa

> Imam osjećaj kak se ovdje razgovaram sama sa sobom...


hahahahah sad sam vidjela...nekad se i ja tak osjecam. A mozda imam i objasnjenje...posaljem ti pp

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro cure. 
Žuži je trebala otvorit odbrojavanje, čekala je da se maminaljubav javi. Al nije. Otvorila bi ga ja ali neznam dal smijem u ime ostalih i kak da ga nazovem??

----------


## nivesa

ja mislim da ga smijes otvorit ne vidim zasto ne. A mamina ljubav se trebala javit kad?

----------


## nivesa

Stork jel imas u planu testic neki napravit ili?

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Pa neznam kad se trebala javiti, cisto da da dozvolu. A kak da ga nazovem Cetverostruko odbrojavanje 8,9,10,11 /14............ by Adrianova Mamica i ostale cure?

----------


## stork

> Stork jel imas u planu testic neki napravit ili?


Ne. Uz 2 izgubljene T u godinu dana, ne pada mi na pamet. 2x veselje pa tuga. Sad ne idem ni dr dok me ne počne lupati  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

> Ne. Uz 2 izgubljene T u godinu dana, ne pada mi na pamet. 2x veselje pa tuga. Sad ne idem ni dr dok me ne počne lupati


HAHAHAHAHA ma daj! U kojem tt si izgubila bebice?

----------


## nivesa

> Pa neznam kad se trebala javiti, cisto da da dozvolu. A kak da ga nazovem Cetverostruko odbrojavanje 8,9,10,11 /14............ by Adrianova Mamica i ostale cure?


Ne znamm kaj bi ti rekla. Mozda da se cujes sa zuzy pa ...ne znam.

----------


## nivesa

Stork imas pp

----------


## pilemalo

ajde *AdrijanovaMamica*, ti otvori u naše ime  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Ne znamm kaj bi ti rekla. Mozda da se cujes sa zuzy pa ...ne znam.


Nazovi ga Odbrojavanje 8,9,10 i 11 by i onda vas pobroji tu sve  :Smile: 
Nema razloga da to tako ne napravis  :Smile:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Vazi.. evo sad cu.. budite spremne

----------


## bubicazubica

:Smile: 
curke moje samo da se na kratko javim i sve vas lijepo pozdravim!!!!!!!!!
žužy-bila,uživala u svemu....nisam pretjerivala..onako da mi bude taman...u lijepim zagorskim bregima!!!
srećice-što se tiče apstinencije...ja trenutno to radim već od 12 dc..a danas mi 24 :Laughing: 
malamaza-čestitam na plusiću!!!p.s.rasplakala me tvoja priča....samo najbolje i najsretnije za tebe!!!
pilemalo-čestitam za srčeko!!!!!!!!!
...ostalim curkama koje je vještica iznenadila-grlim jako...sljedeći ciklus je vaš!!!!
svima koje su vadile nalaze,radile pretrage i bilo je sve ok-nek tako i ostane!!!
lijep vam večernji pozdrav s mora šaljem!!!!

----------


## žužy

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86075-O...bav-i-MazaMala

Preselile smo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zara__

Drage moje, prije svega da vas pozdravim i pozelim svima +. 
Ja sam posljednjih 15 dana imala svakakvih simptoma, od mucnina, glavobolje, razdrazljivosti, a evo sad i bolne grudi. Buduci da imam PCOS, i ciklusi mi variraju, nisam znala kad da uradim test. Posljednju M sam imala 4.9. A jutros sam radila test jer sam bila radoznala i nestrpljiva i bio je negativan. Da li sam prerano uradila? Trebam li ponoviti za nekih 7 dana?
Hvala vam unaprijed drage moje, ljubim vas sve. Prava ste podrska  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Zara odi na link iznad tvog posta...tamo smo sada.

----------

